# Indoor 3 oz or more plant contest.!!



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey everyone. I have a little side by side grow going now. It started on 4/3/14. https://www.rollitup.org/p/10390391/ that's the direct link to that. Anyone is welcome to join in. I was hoping to get a little contest going as to who could get the most weight out of their plants.  *Unfortunately there wont be any prizes for the winner, end product should be good enough.* It still should be very interesting as to whom can grow those monster cola's!!  The only thing I ask is that if you'd like to join in is post the strain you are going to grow, also the nutrients you plan on using, and lighting. Lets get those 3 oz monsters (indoors) rocking!  I believe I myself will be growing out HSH.

Hope to see some nice strains in the up coming months.!
Dont forget to sub up to the thread..  

Dank.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey everyone. I have a little side by side grow going now. It started on 4/3/14. https://www.rollitup.org/p/10390391/ that's the direct link to that. Anyone is welcome to join in. I was hoping to get a little contest going as to who could get the most weight out of their plants.  *Unfortunately there wont be any prizes for the winner, end product should be good enough.* It still should be very interesting as to whom can grow those monster cola's!!  The only thing I ask is that if you'd like to join in is post the strain you are going to grow, also the nutrients you plan on using, and lighting. Lets get those 3 oz monsters (indoors) rocking!  I believe I myself will be growing out HSH.
> 
> Hope to see some nice strains in the up coming months.!
> Dont forget to sub up to the thread..
> ...


You "believe" your running the HSH?  Don't bail on me now Dankster


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

lol.. Not goin bail I promise  Just was the way I worded it is all. 


MD914 said:


> You "believe" your running the HSH?  Don't bail on me now Dankster


----------



## MD914 (Apr 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> lol.. Not goin bail I promise  Just was the way I worded it is all.


Ok...so this is the same side by side? You want to challenge us to 3 oz or more?  I'll take MORE!!! LMAO j/k (not really)


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, just thought this would give an extra little "kick" to the side by side grow is all.  YUP. You up for a challenge  haha


MD914 said:


> Ok...so this is the same side by side? You want to challenge us to 3 oz or more?  I'll take MORE!!! LMAO j/k (not really)


----------



## MD914 (Apr 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Yeah, just thought this would give an extra little "kick" to the side by side grow is all.  YUP. You up for a challenge  haha


Count me in  I'll update and give details in a little while when I get home  
8 week veg...growing monsters


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

yup. Like you know though, a plant can only do so much. Im sure we all will pull some nice yields still though with an 8 week veg.. haha 


MD914 said:


> Count me in  I'll update and give details in a little while when I get home
> 8 week veg...growing monsters


----------



## MD914 (Apr 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> yup. Like you know though, a plant can only do so much. Im sure we all will pull some nice yields still though with an 8 week veg.. haha


That's right  I got almost 1/4 lb off a bagseed plant...thought I hit the lottery


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 8, 2014)

Alright!!! I'm game!!

I sure hope my Ghetto bag seed is a good one!!

I'm growing organic as some of you know.
Clear water and tea's only.
8 four foot florescent bulbs for veg. Mixed spectrum's.
Two 600 watt HPS in the flower room.


I would like to beat my personal record of 6.41 zip's from one plant.

LOOK!!! My seed Hermied!!!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

I hear that.. Was that an indoor lady  I when growing outdoors would run mostly Sativa and hit weight like that. I remember one year I walked way out to my crop and everyone I had put out had bent plumb over due to weight and where standing at least 6 ft or higher if I was to stand them back up.!!  IDK if it was just me, must have been you to cause I felt my heart start racing like I had hit the lottery too.. haha 


MD914 said:


> That's right  I got almost 1/4 lb off a bagseed plant...thought I hit the lottery


----------



## MD914 (Apr 8, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Alright!!! I'm game!!
> 
> I sure hope my Ghetto bag seed is a good one!!
> 
> ...


Where is the F'ing like button??? Lmao


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

HELL YEAH!  was your plant indoor or outdoor  I love those strains that put out massive weight! IDK but it seems over the years of growing there is just some strains that just will not do all that much, while others bud like there is no tomorrow! lol Brings to mind this Green Crack I have going now. She didn't produce all that much, but I'm sure what she has it will be some straight up chronic.! 


ButchyBoy said:


> Alright!!! I'm game!!
> 
> I sure hope my Ghetto bag seed is a good one!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Where is the F'ing like button??? Lmao


It went bye bye again!  this is BS! lol


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> HELL YEAH!  was your plant indoor or outdoor  I love those strains that put out massive weight! IDK but it seems over the years of growing there is just some strains that just will not do all that much, while others bud like there is no tomorrow! lol Brings to mind this Green Crack I have going now. She didn't produce all that much, but I'm sure what she has it will be some straight up chronic.!



What's up with the like button coming and going?? it's like my memory.. LOL.

That was an indoor Blue Magoo. I want to put one outside this year and see what happens. There is something about the sun that makes them huge!! Two of my strains make big flowers and the other two make small flowers. I wanna mix em up and see what I get.


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm in..Hopefully she will break ground tonight


----------



## MD914 (Apr 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I hear that.. Was that an indoor lady  I when growing outdoors would run mostly Sativa and hit weight like that. I remember one year I walked way out to my crop and everyone I had put out had bent plumb over due to weight and where standing at least 6 ft or higher.!!  IDK if it was just me, must have been you to cause I felt my heart start racing like I had hit the lottery too.. haha


Yeah I've never grown outdoors...it was when I got my first 400 back in the fall of last year


----------



## MD914 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hawaiian Skunk Haze...broke the soil last night
Growing organically...plain water...teas...topdressings
CFL to HPS veg then flowering under HPS...most likely my 600 
photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps1bddf92f.jpg.html]




[/URL]


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm game. But 8 weeks of veg my plants will outgrow any space I have for them I'm doing a 3 weeks veg right now an I'll probably pull 8 to 12 oz per plant. 

Using botanicare organics, dwc, 730 watts led/hps, and strain is going to be a greenhouse seeds chem dog I just germinated. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

UI have NO clue.. lol Wished I did though. Mine still isn't working either..


ButchyBoy said:


> What's up with the like button coming and going?? it's like my memory.. LOL.
> 
> That was an indoor Blue Magoo. I want to put one outside this year and see what happens. There is something about the sun that makes them huge!! Two of my strains make big flowers and the other two make small flowers. I wanna mix em up and see what I get.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Cool beans.. I am glad to have you on board bro 


dlftmyers said:


> I'm in..Hopefully she will break ground tonight


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

I hear that.  yeah indoors is an entire different ball game compared to outdoors. The only draw back I ran into outdoors was thieves, and BUGS!!  other then that everything was gravy.. 


MD914 said:


> Yeah I've never grown outdoors...it was when I got my first 400 back in the fall of last year


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

kmog33 ...cool beans. How in the world are you getting 8 to 12 ounces off of a 3 week veg? Inquiring minds would like to know


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 8, 2014)

This one yielded 15.5 oz (435g) in 85 days total from seed 
20 days veg 16/8
65 days 12/12 













i have one plant growing at the moment which is a cutting from the plant above its in a smaller space (cupboard) so i do not think it will be much bigger than 10 oz
peace


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

NOW THAT'S A YIELD!! Looks like a few of my older outdoor ladies. Hell yeah.. I have to ask, whats secret ? You running hydro, or doing scrog? GREAT JOB!! 


skunkd0c said:


> This one yielded 15.5 oz (435g) in 85 days total from seed
> 20 days veg 16/8
> 65 days 12/12
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

EDIT.. Never mind, I see the net. lol Still would like to know your nutrients, and or any other special treatment you do?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> kmog33 ...cool beans. How in the world are you getting 8 to 12 ounces off of a 3 week veg? Inquiring minds would like to know


Dwc 400 watt metal halide to 600 watt hps and 330 watt led for flower. Botanicare pure blend + sensi grow and calmag.

That and good genetics.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> This one yielded 15.5 oz (435g) in 85 days total from seed
> 20 days veg 16/8
> 65 days 12/12
> 
> ...


That is a good looking plant . And that's kind of what I feel with a month veg is about right. How many watts at you running on it?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

I hear that.. Yeah I like the mixed spectrum's myself. I use a 800 watt LED + 600 watt HPS for flowering.  I have a DWC system and tried it once, but just didnt have the room nor time right now to fool with all that.. Trying to prepare for the opening. 


kmog33 said:


> Dwc 400 watt metal halide to 600 watt hps and 330 watt led for flower. Botanicare pure blend + sensi grow and calmag.
> 
> That and good genetics.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Then its got to be where you guys are using hydro/DWC. Cause I know with a 3 week veg my GC didn't yield for shit! lol. Although she looks potent as hell!  


kmog33 said:


> That is a good looking plant . And that's kind of what I feel with a month veg is about right. How many watts at you running on it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 8, 2014)

I used a few likes. since they updated my likes received too over 100 i have allot more likes to give out.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 8, 2014)

i use vitalink max http://www.vitalink.eu/en/_range/vitalink_max.htm
i have heard others say its not so good for being high N during the flowering stage
i have had not problems with it, my plants look nice and green
before this i used canna , i cant tell much difference to be honest
i think vitalink keeps them greener lol and its a little cheaper 

the system i use (NFT) will accommodate large plants as it allows for a big root system should the plants be genetically inclined to produce one 

on the same runs of all these larger plants below i had plants (sisters) that only yielded from 3 to 5 oz
the large size in my case is for the most part down to the genetics of these plants
some sativa genetics can have huge growth spurts during early flower
in the case of the 15.5 oz plant this grew from 7 inch to 4ft tall in the first 4 weeks of flower
during this stretch the plant grew many branches and bud sites 


this one NLXBB yielded 8.5 oz in 12 weeks from seed






this below Biker kush is 2 plants trained into a big bush, the biggest plant yielded 18 oz the smaller 5 oz
these were clones they got a bit bigger than i intended they were old mother plants that i cut back many times
when i flowerd them they exploded with growth












this is the biggest plant i have pictures of it yielded 21.5 oz
it was vegged for 4 weeks being heavy on the haze side it flowered for 14 weeks



















peace


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

It looks as if I lost 6,976 LIKES due to "moving" !!! So yeah, lol I was a little pissed off this morning. lol Oh well, maybe I iwll get more one day.. 


DCobeen said:


> I used a few likes. since they updated my likes received too over 100 i have allot more likes to give out.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

speaking of good genetics. Check out this 4 way cross I made not long ago. Her name is K.A.S.I. she is now in F2 (just took). Her buds are so purple, they look black at a distance  She has a 6 week flowering time to boot.   


kmog33 said:


> Dwc 400 watt metal halide to 600 watt hps and 330 watt led for flower. Botanicare pure blend + sensi grow and calmag.
> 
> That and good genetics.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

I really like that BK bro.. I am getting ready to start working with Haze strains in the next few weeks myself. Where I am running 30+ ladies for pheno hunting & breeding purposes unfortunately I can't do the DWC(hydro) as of right now.. OH HOW I WOULD LOVE to just mess around with 1 or 2 ladies in my DWC..  anyways, great job bro! Keep up they great work.. + rep my friend.


skunkd0c said:


> i use vitalink max http://www.vitalink.eu/en/_range/vitalink_max.htm
> i have heard others say its not so good for being high N during the flowering stage
> i have had not problems with it, my plants look nice and green
> before this i used canna , i cant tell much difference to be honest
> ...


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks mate, i really enjoyed the BK its a great smoke and good yield too
not grown any haze for a while been growing mostly kush crosses
some good some not so great

its been so many years since i have grown skunk strains i found they lack potency but the vigor and flower to leaf ratio / bud structure is excellent on many of them
finding the right phenotype to keep many take a few to select from i like the afghan/hash taste that is more typical of indica plants
but i much prefer growing the bigger sativa shaped plants

biker kush





peace


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

I hear that. If you like the "afghan/hash taste" then you'd F'N LOVE my K.A.S.I. her mother was a Afghany x Humbolt. Tasted absolutely wonderful! I hated/loved smoking the lasts buds they where that good. I tell you what. I smoked up some with a good friend and although he has been toking for years now, he was pale as a ghost and sick as hell after wards. lol 


skunkd0c said:


> Thanks mate, i really enjoyed the BK its a great smoke and good yield too
> not grown any haze for a while been growing mostly kush crosses
> some good some not so great
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well crap guys. Although I would love 2 stay and shoot the shit, I have 20+ ladies I have to go and transplant! ughhh.. lol Wish me luck


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 8, 2014)

That sounds lovely mate, now i just need your buds on a big sativa like plant
you need to cross it with a skunk and send me the pheno that gets real big and branches out allover but keeps those lovely buds lol

peace


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks..  Getting ready to do just that..  I have a 100% pure Sativa my Dad breed back mid 80's "Hubba Bubba Bimb" I will be adding in the F1 mix of things with the K.A.S.I.  Hopefully the K.A.S.I. will take on the weight from the cross.. Keep your fingers crossed with me.. haha.. 


skunkd0c said:


> That sounds lovely mate, now i just need your buds on a big sativa like plant
> you need to cross it with a skunk and send me the pheno that gets real big and branches out allover but keeps those lovely buds lol
> 
> peace


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 8, 2014)

Dank you the man and omg those are some huge yields. I plan on breaking those records with this lady. and those 4 on the side are my 2 ww and 2 BB reveg from lollipop of the ladies in flower.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> speaking of good genetics. Check out this 4 way cross I made not long ago. Her name is K.A.S.I. she is now in F2 (just took). Her buds are so purple, they look black at a distance  She has a 6 week flowering time to boot.  View attachment 3041776 View attachment 3041777


6 weeks is fantastic are you kidding me

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Dank you the man and omg those are some huge yields. I plan on breaking those records with this lady. and those 4 on the side are my 2 ww and 2 BB reveg from lollipop of the ladies in flower.


 Very NICE bro  Im sure you will be able to do just that  Im pulling for you.. Keep up the great work.. 



kmog33 said:


> 6 weeks is fantastic are you kidding me
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


  Thanks. Yeah, no kidding She looked done at 5 weeks (trichs), so with her being in testing as of now I let her run another week to see how she would turn out. So when she was took she was exactly 6 weeks. Her trichs where 60/40 I would say at the 6 week mark. She stays relatively shorter, would make a damn fine cabinet type strain for those looking to do a stealth grow..


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 9, 2014)

Morning pud porn for you all.I just took this had to shrink it size so i could upload.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

haha "pud porn".. lol  Loking super good bro.. 


DCobeen said:


> Morning pud porn for you all.I just took this had to shrink it size so i could upload.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

fucking LIKES went away again!!!!!! This is BS..


----------



## MD914 (Apr 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Morning pud porn for you all.I just took this had to shrink it size so i could upload.


You had to shrink the size of your bud to get the pic to upload?


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 9, 2014)

lmao im waking up. bud porn and shrink the picture in size so i could upload it. time to go check out trichomes now and top off any soil needed and feed them good. I'm gonna have to head home later GF is having time of month and didnt bring any supplies. might just go get some at store.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> lmao im waking up. bud porn and shrink the picture in size so i could upload it. time to go check out trichomes now and top off any soil needed and feed them good. I'm gonna have to head home later GF is having time of month and didnt bring any supplies. might just go get some at store.


Thanks for sharing all that with us  What are you checking trichs on DC? Are you that far into flowering


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 9, 2014)

I want to make sure that WW isnt even close. Plus i want to play with my Scope. Did that sound Bad lmao.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I want to make sure that WW isnt even close. Plus i want to play with my Scope. Did that sound Bad lmao.


So how many weeks in is she? I'm thinking you should have put "I want to play with my new scope" as your first answer


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 9, 2014)

She is around day 34 or so. Okay all super clear and 3 starting to get a tiny bit of cloudy. so she has lots of time left. im thinking 3-4 weeks still.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn it sure is slow round here.. Where is everyone at?


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 9, 2014)

So what are the rules for this? 3 months veg? if so is my C99 able to qualify. by the time i put her into flower she will be around 100 days veg. I'll be building my double decker scrog for her.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

No rules bro..  Just asked if everyone could do a 8 week veg is all. 


DCobeen said:


> So what are the rules for this? 3 months veg? if so is my C99 able to qualify. by the time i put her into flower she will be around 100 days veg. I'll be building my double decker scrog for her.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

Here is my HSH (Hawaiian Skunk Haze) I will be running for this side by side..  almost a week old. Will be 7 days old tomorrow..


----------



## MD914 (Apr 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Here is my HSH (Hawaiian Skunk Haze) I will be running for this side by side..  almost a week old. Will be 7 days old tomorrow..


She's a cutey Dankster


----------



## jointed (Apr 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Here is my HSH (Hawaiian Skunk Haze) I will be running for this side by side..  almost a week old. Will be 7 days old tomorrow..



Isn't she cute..haha...mine haven't even popped yet..lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

Here is my F1 Grand Berry Purple #3..  I think she will end up right around or a tad over the 3 ounces mark easy.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2014)

What's everyone vegging with?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jointed (Apr 9, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> What's everyone vegging with?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app



85 watt cfl's and 4' flouro's here....6500k


----------



## MD914 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm currently vegging with a bunch of CFL's...but I may swap it back and forth between my 400 and 600 if I run alternating light cycles...


----------



## jointed (Apr 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm currently vegging with a bunch of CFL's...but I may swap it back and forth between my 400 and 600 if I run alternating light cycles...


That's a great idea MD...it would involve moving plants back and forth, but would give your veggers better light and save ya some bucks on the power bill by not using the cfl's.

If ya had a mind to do that..lol


----------



## MD914 (Apr 9, 2014)

jointed said:


> That's a great idea MD...it would involve moving plants back and forth, but would give your veggers better light and save ya some bucks on the power bill by not using the cfl's.
> 
> If ya had a mind to do that..lol


No...it would involve moving A plant back and forth...so I may be down to so that...we shall see


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok to keep it kind of fair I'll veg under my 150 watt HPS instead of my 400 but I'll still be flowering with a 600

Here's my girl, just popped 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jointed (Apr 9, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Ok to keep it kind of fair I'll veg under my 150 watt HPS instead of my 400 but I'll still be flowering with a 600
> 
> Here's my girl, just popped
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app



No rules brah..if ya want to veg under a 1000 watts, it's up to you..
not like were going for a prize.

well actually we kinda are..more buds for the jar..lol


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2014)

jointed said:


> No rules brah..if ya want to veg under a 1000 watts, it's up to you..
> not like were going for a prize.
> 
> well actually we kinda are..more buds for the jar..lol


Haha I feel that but it'll be fun to have similar veg wattage I think as an experiment

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jointed (Apr 9, 2014)

cool..cool


----------



## Sativied (Apr 9, 2014)

Let me know when you start a 4oz contest and I'm in


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Let me know when you start a 4oz contest and I'm in


Haha

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jointed (Apr 9, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Let me know when you start a 4oz contest and I'm in


I'm shootin for that or more, but my shooter is older now so we'll see..lol


----------



## reddiamond (Apr 9, 2014)

I dont have the room to join in but i'm subbed for the ride


----------



## MD914 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Let me know when you start a 4oz contest and I'm in


I think 4 fits the "3 oz or more" requirement  You gotta read the fine print...OR MORE!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 9, 2014)

My Hawaiian Skunk Haze. Going to veg under 175w m.h. for the first couple of weeks then 400w m.h. for the rest


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 9, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> What's everyone vegging with?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


320 Watt's of raw Florescent power... I just let the plant wrap around the bulbs so it doesn't stretch so much 


But no... Really!!!


----------



## jointed (Apr 10, 2014)

LOL Your so silly sometimes Butchy, but I like it!!!


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> My Hawaiian Skunk Haze. Going to veg under 175w m.h. for the first couple of weeks then 400w m.h. for the restView attachment 3043159


Look at that little cutey  She looks JUST LIKE mine


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 10, 2014)

jointed said:


> LOL Your so silly sometimes Butchy, but I like it!!!



Lol!! Life is short!!! For realz.... I'm going to be 50 yrs old this year so I am over half way done!!!!! Time to flip me over.....


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

As in nutrients  well lets see here. lol I have a few things going. I have 1 of the 2 Hawaiian Skunk Haze's I am using in another thread for a nutrients test study with (MOAB). The 2nd HSH I have in this side by side I plan on using all organic .. 


kmog33 said:


> What's everyone vegging with?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

I hear that. Yeah that is what I do. Veg under CFL then for flowering I stick them under the 800 watt LED + 600 watt HPS 


MD914 said:


> I'm currently vegging with a bunch of CFL's...but I may swap it back and forth between my 400 and 600 if I run alternating light cycles...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

Well, lets get critical about it..  take a gander at the tittle of this thread bro..  3 ounce monsters or more.. So technically you could join in if you wanted to be I added "more" in there.. haha 


Sativied said:


> Let me know when you start a 4oz contest and I'm in


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

haha I didn't see your reply to him. lol You beat me to it.. lol


MD914 said:


> I think 4 fits the "3 oz or more" requirement  You gotta read the fine print...OR MORE!!


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well, lets get critical about it..  take a gander at the tittle of this thread bro..  3 ounce monsters or more.. So technically you could join in if you wanted to be I added "more" in there.. haha


That right...
4 > 3 = 3 oz or MORE!!  
Class dismissed!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

Looking good bro..  So how did that last Cheese Berry turn out 


dlftmyers said:


> My Hawaiian Skunk Haze. Going to veg under 175w m.h. for the first couple of weeks then 400w m.h. for the restView attachment 3043159


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

HAHA!! I needed a good laugh this morning..  thanks..


MD914 said:


> That right...
> 4 > 3 = 3 oz or MORE!!
> Class dismissed!!


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 10, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Let me know when you start a 4oz contest and I'm in


lol you can enter he jsut wants us all to get over 3 oz. I'm using my C99 and she will go in once i bring my ladies home. I'm gonna fill my closet and have to hook up my other led's and my 150 hps to help out in that room gonna put ac unit in main room and leave closet open.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 10, 2014)

dang you all beet me. its nice being home with high speed internet again.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> lol you can enter he jsut wants us all to get over 3 oz. I'm using my C99 and she will go in once i bring my ladies home. I'm gonna fill my closet and have to hook up my other led's and my 150 hps to help out in that room gonna put ac unit in main room and leave closet open.


Hey DC...how long have you been vegging that C99? The ONLY rule is an 8 week veg


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 10, 2014)

its 8 weeks or more isnt it. if i get her in next week she will be 9 weeks veg or so.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> its 8 weeks or more isnt it. if i get her in next week she will be 9 weeks veg or so.


I thought is was a straight up 8 weeks...that's what we've been talking about since the thought of this new side by side came up anyway...and I thought we were to start fresh...so we can compare veg growth/technique/etc  
I've got plants in veg now...but I started a new seed for this side by side...


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

Management needed on page 5 ^^^ Where are you Dankster?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I thought is was a straight up 8 weeks...that's what we've been talking about since the thought of this new side by side came up anyway...and I thought we were to start fresh...so we can compare veg growth/technique/etc
> I've got plants in veg now...but I started a new seed for this side by side...


I planted mine yesterday and was planning on going 8 week veg. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

Your right MD. 8 week veg is the only thing I would like everyone to follow.  Dc the "more" your thinking about is the 3 ounce or "more" mark..


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

Pop a bean DC! Hurry!!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 10, 2014)

Damn, came across this and was just about to ask for the rule book, can't swing it with my current cycles on the go, but subbed, this should be good!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 10, 2014)

Check mine out!!! Turned out to be a Blue Dream!!! 


 




Naw!!! Still looks like this...


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Check mine out!!! Turned out to be a Blue Dream!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043395
> ...


LMFAO Butchyboy your too funny  
Still not sprouted yet


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 10, 2014)

I dont have the room. I'll have to pass this one. but im putting my c99 in flower when i bring them home saturday night. I talked to dad he said its inspected so all is good. I have to install 1 more 15-20 amp circuit breaker and put another outlet in my room. im gonna be busy next couple of days. Running another ceiling vent to attack also so i can have it in my big room and use that vent for my ac unit exhaust. okay heading to town ahve to pick up stuff so i can get this room done.


----------



## Popcorn900 (Apr 10, 2014)

Are we supposed to post harvest pic's or a pic of a plant we think might win?

Here is a pic of my kush and diesel. I'll post pics of the harvest as well and maybe one will be over 3 zips dried.
Diesel:






Kush:


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

Popcorn900 said:


> Are we supposed to post harvest pic's or a pic of a plant we think might win?
> 
> Here is a pic of my kush and diesel. I'll post pics of the harvest as well and maybe one will be over 3 zips dried.
> Diesel:
> ...


It's a side by side grow...we wanna watch it grow from start  
Looking good...how far along are they?


----------



## Popcorn900 (Apr 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> It's a side by side grow...we wanna watch it grow from start
> Looking good...how far along are they?


The Diesel is about a month into flowering and the Kush first week.
NP about this contest then lol.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I think 4 fits the "3 oz or more" requirement  You gotta read the fine print...OR MORE!!


 Ah I figured the fine print was implied in my 4oz, which of course means "4oz or more" which is quite different from a "3oz or more" contest. I forget sometimes I have to be really explicit at RIU.

This heavyweight will stay on the side lines but subbed for the ride.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Ah I figured the fine print was implied in my 4oz, which of course means "4oz or more" which is quite different from a "3oz or more" contest. I forget sometimes I have to be really explicit at RIU.
> 
> This heavyweight will stay on the side lines but subbed for the ride.


Heavyweight? 
Sounds like the perfect place for you!! You can be our waterboy


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Heavyweight?
> Sounds like the perfect place for you!! You can be our waterboy


wow..........talking shit now....


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> wow..........talking shit now....


Lol...no sir  Just giving the "heavyweight" something to do while sitting on the side


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> LMFAO Butchyboy your too funny
> Still not sprouted yet



:Kicks Dirt: NO..... 

I know where it came from so It will be a joyous occasion if and when it does.... I do have a single XJ-13 bean I could try with but I was savin it for next season.... You know... Just incase my seeded Xj doesn't give me any seeds.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 10, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> wow..........talking shit now....


It's all good, Dank knows I would actually come trolling in his thread. 3oz minimum is a good target to aim for.

Heavyweight starts at '4oz or more' though  This heavyweight might throw some tips around while on the side line so you better be nice. And you definitely don't want me to water your plants unless your on hydro or have a blumat tensiometer (there, first tip  )


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

Sativied said:


> It's all good, Dank knows I would actually come trolling in his thread. 3oz minimum is a good target to aim for.
> 
> Heavyweight starts at '4oz or more' though  This heavyweight might throw some tips around while on the side line so you better be nice. And you definitely don't want me to water your plants unless your on hydro or have a blumat tensiometer (there, first tip  )


I really wouldn't expect you to water my plants...just thought you wouldn't be so cranky if you had a hose in your hand that you could play with


----------



## Sativied (Apr 10, 2014)

That only works for like 5-10 minutes in the morning.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

Sativied said:


> That only works for like 5-10 minutes in the morning.


LMAO...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2014)

Greenhouse chem dog starting to turn green

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 10, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> 320 Watt's of raw Florescent power... I just let the plant wrap around the bulbs so it doesn't stretch so much
> 
> 
> But no... Really!!!





jointed said:


> LOL Your so silly sometimes Butchy, but I like it!!!



Keeps the top tight!! LOL!!


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Heavyweight?
> Sounds like the perfect place for you!! You can be our waterboy


Like Md you are so sassy i love it.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 10, 2014)

Okay im back hooked up another 20 amp circuit in box and i have 2 circuits just for my room yeah 40 amps. ill be installing the new exhaust tube into the ceiling after i cut my board to hold the 6" pipe.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

well shit.  wish you could join in. More the merrier. 


GroErr said:


> Damn, came across this and was just about to ask for the rule book, can't swing it with my current cycles on the go, but subbed, this should be good!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

I was like DAMN!!!!  she sure did grow super fast!!! lol


ButchyBoy said:


> Check mine out!!! Turned out to be a Blue Dream!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043395
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

lol.. When writing out the tittle I added " to the more. lol meaning I would like to see 3 ounces, but more is welcome.. lol  just messing round with you bro  Glad your along 4 the ride..


Sativied said:


> Ah I figured the fine print was implied in my 4oz, which of course means "4oz or more" which is quite different from a "3oz or more" contest. I forget sometimes I have to be really explicit at RIU.
> 
> This heavyweight will stay on the side lines but subbed for the ride.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

what strain was it you tried starting  cant remember. was stoned. lol


ButchyBoy said:


> :Kicks Dirt: NO.....
> 
> I know where it came from so It will be a joyous occasion if and when it does.... I do have a single XJ-13 bean I could try with but I was savin it for next season.... You know... Just incase my seeded Xj doesn't give me any seeds.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

tips are welcome.. 


Sativied said:


> It's all good, Dank knows I would actually come trolling in his thread. 3oz minimum is a good target to aim for.
> 
> Heavyweight starts at '4oz or more' though  This heavyweight might throw some tips around while on the side line so you better be nice. And you definitely don't want me to water your plants unless your on hydro or have a blumat tensiometer (there, first tip  )


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

Man I lOVE the way those lights look in the picture! Kinda see a rainbow effect. 


ButchyBoy said:


> Keeps the top tight!! LOL!!
> 
> View attachment 3043470


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 10, 2014)

what is cutoff date to start seed? I have seeds on the way i want to start. Red purps from female seeds. they are the next strain to hit veg for 2 months.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 10, 2014)

bud porn on my grow all. They all are getting fat. If they keep it up every plant i got will hit 3oz or more.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 10, 2014)

Sativied said:


> It's all good, Dank knows I would actually come trolling in his thread. 3oz minimum is a good target to aim for.
> 
> Heavyweight starts at '4oz or more' though  This heavyweight might throw some tips around while on the side line so you better be nice. And you definitely don't want me to water your plants unless your on hydro or have a blumat tensiometer (there, first tip  )


I think we all know a Heavyweight is 8 oz or moar 
but we can let others think differently if it makes them feel better lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 10, 2014)

This plant is growing currently at 3 weeks of 12/12 it needs around 10 to finish
hoping it will yield 10-12 oz
i do not think its big enough to yield more as it does not have enough space to stretch out























peace


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 10, 2014)

looking great. im not sure where my likes are but i dont see i can give it right now.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Like Md you are so sassy i love it.


I've been called many things...sassy has come up several times


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> This plant is growing currently at 3 weeks of 12/12 it needs around 10 to finish
> hoping it will yield 10-12 oz
> i do not think its big enough to yield more as it does not have enough space to stretch out
> 
> ...


That's what I call a heavyweight  Beautiful!! I bow to you...not really  but mad respect coming your way!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> That's what I call a heavyweight  Beautiful!! I bow to you...not really  but mad respect coming your way!!


Thanks m8 im pretty happy with it, wanted it to get taller it grows very bottom heavy even when topped multiple times
it likes to stretch out the bottom branches make big colas it needs as much room as possible
no walls restricting it
this is a sideview of the seed mother i didn't top it on the first run













peace


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

MAD PROPS!!  & + rep if they didn't take it away ;( your welcome to enter in as well if you want.. come on show us those skills big dawg..  


skunkd0c said:


> Thanks m8 im pretty happy with it, wanted it to get taller it grows very bottom heavy even when topped multiple times
> it likes to stretch out the bottom branches make big colas it needs as much room as possible
> no walls restricting it
> this is a sideview of the seed mother i didn't top it on the first run
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

How long will it take 


DCobeen said:


> what is cutoff date to start seed? I have seeds on the way i want to start. Red purps from female seeds. they are the next strain to hit veg for 2 months.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 11, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> How long will it take


They mailed the seeds 3 days ago. Next week ill have my room totally done and have plants moved back. Im not sure how long it takes to get seeds from female seeds. I am not sure i will start them. I want to not grow too much over summer. July & August. 2 hottest months. Yeah i better wait I only want to veg nothing in flower room to keep electric constant. Since ill have to add 2 more ac units to cool the house.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 11, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> what strain was it you tried starting  cant remember. was stoned. lol


Bag Seed of an unknown strain my old business partner used to grow. He didn't really put any effort into his grow and would NEVER take advice about it but he kept us smoking from 4 am to 7 pm every day so I was not complaining.. It will be a surprise as to how it turns out!! If I don't see progress today I might pop that XJ-13 bean I just found in a bud off of my last harvested XJ if it is not to late!!!



~Dankster~420 said:


> Man I lOVE the way those lights look in the picture! Kinda see a rainbow effect.


They do play with the camera a bit! I have 3 spectrum's in there...


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 11, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Looking good bro..  So how did that last Cheese Berry turn out


She's still in veg......putting her in flower when my reveg is finished in about a week..Here's a pic of herin her new home
5 gallon smart pot


----------



## MD914 (Apr 11, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> She's still in veg......putting her in flower when my reveg is finished in about a week..Here's a pic of herView attachment 3125863 View attachment 3125863 in her new home
> 5 gallon smart pot


Good morning D  Cheese Berry looks great


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Good morning D  Cheese Berry looks great


Thanks M.D. its hard to tell in the pic that I super cropped her...and the Hawaiian Skunk Haze is a couple days old she looks picture perfect so far


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 11, 2014)

Just wanted to drop a new thread you guys/gals way. Check it out  https://www.rollitup.org/t/shout-out-to-dankster-420s-high-times-pix-d.823512/page-2#post-10400181


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 11, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> They mailed the seeds 3 days ago. Next week ill have my room totally done and have plants moved back. Im not sure how long it takes to get seeds from female seeds. I am not sure i will start them. I want to not grow too much over summer. July & August. 2 hottest months. Yeah i better wait I only want to veg nothing in flower room to keep electric constant. Since ill have to add 2 more ac units to cool the house.


 Oh ok cool. Yeah that will be fine buddy... Hell you'll only be off by a week and a day or so. So that's not all that late to start..  



ButchyBoy said:


> Bag Seed of an unknown strain my old business partner used to grow. He didn't really put any effort into his grow and would NEVER take advice about it but he kept us smoking from 4 am to 7 pm every day so I was not complaining.. It will be a surprise as to how it turns out!! If I don't see progress today I might pop that XJ-13 bean I just found in a bud off of my last harvested XJ if it is not to late!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They do play with the camera a bit! I have 3 spectrum's in there...


 I hear that.. Shit. I cant spend enough time with my ladies  I  growing.  I have yet to play around with the cam options and stuff. I would like to add a color effect to a few. Been wanting to fix up a really nice looking tar but cant find anyone willing to do it 4 me,. lol Wanted to take my Dank's Purple Fire & add moving flames to it where she already looks as if she is on   



dlftmyers said:


> She's still in veg......putting her in flower when my reveg is finished in about a week..Here's a pic of herView attachment 3125863in her new home
> 5 gallon smart pot


 Looking good bro.. Keep up the great work


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 12, 2014)

I cant believe how fast these seeds got to me. I have to blow in insulation today, oh the joy. Drywall is almost all done. here is my next couple strains. The red purp ill see if i have room to get her started early next week.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 12, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> MAD PROPS!!  & + rep if they didn't take it away ;( your welcome to enter in as well if you want.. come on show us those skills big dawg.. View attachment 3125542 View attachment 3125543


Thanks mate the plant above is the only plant i have growing at the moment 
packed away the main grow area as im waiting to move
if that plant above is ok to enter count me in 

peace


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 12, 2014)

We have lift off!!!!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 12, 2014)

I threw plants into flower on The 5th of April. I could play but I already know I'm getting 6oz minimum per plant, can I still play?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2014)

Perking up

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I cant believe how fast these seeds got to me. I have to blow in insulation today, oh the joy. Drywall is almost all done. here is my next couple strains. The red purp ill see if i have room to get her started early next week.


 Glad 2 see you got your genetics for the side by side..  




skunkd0c said:


> Thanks mate the plant above is the only plant i have growing at the moment
> packed away the main grow area as im waiting to move
> if that plant above is ok to enter count me in
> 
> peace


  I hear that.. I take a break myself at times just to run those huge 1 or 2 ladies. I find it hard with limited space though to run "huge" ladies when dealing with higher #'s of ladies.. Talking about a jungle. lol I most defiantly would have a jungle up in the bathroom.. Wife wouldn't be pleased at all. lol 



ButchyBoy said:


> View attachment 3127005 We have lift off!!!!


 There she is.. How cute..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Why yeah.. lol its all for fun.. Would love to have you along for the ride.. Just wished I could give out prizes to the winner.. ;( however with forum policies as of now I cant.. It's all good though, hopefully everyone will see it like I do. End product should be all the "prizes" we need.  again thanks for checking out the side by side Chew. Hope to have you join in.. 


chewberto said:


> I threw plants into flower on The 5th of April. I could play but I already know I'm getting 6oz minimum per plant, can I still play?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Looking good.. 


kmog33 said:


> Perking up
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 14, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Looking good..


Thanks dankster 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## chewberto (Apr 14, 2014)

Sure, why the hell not. Can't promise how Diligent I will be but...

Through the method seven glasses. Check these guys out www.methodseven.com


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

YW bro.. 


kmog33 said:


> Thanks dankster
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Its always a delight to view other growers work 2 me.  keep up the great work..


chewberto said:


> Sure, why the hell not. Can't promise how Diligent I will be but...
> 
> Through the method seven glasses. Check these guys out www.methodseven.com
> View attachment 3128180


----------



## chewberto (Apr 14, 2014)

Likewise, I don't care about prizes. I will actually be doing an Instagram giveaway soon for a 5 gallon set of frostbags, comes with a led scope. 
Unless I can figure out a way to coincide with RIU?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

I hear that.. Speaking of giveaways. I was asked to join in on Instagrams "Autistic Awareness" give away.  Hopefully dude will get back with me to let me know what I need to do soon.


chewberto said:


> Likewise, I don't care about prizes. I will actually be doing an Instagram giveaway soon for a 5 gallon set of frostbags, comes with a led scope.
> Unless I can figure out a way to coincide with RIU?


----------



## chewberto (Apr 14, 2014)

What I your handle on Instagram? Mine is chewberto420 and I will be creating one for our website to do the giveaways and stuff soon.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Cool beans. I believe its DnSgenetics.


chewberto said:


> What I your handle on Instagram? Mine is chewberto420 and I will be creating one for our website to do the giveaways and stuff soon.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 14, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Glad 2 see you got your genetics for the side by side..
> 
> 
> I hear that.. I take a break myself at times just to run those huge 1 or 2 ladies. I find it hard with limited space though to run "huge" ladies when dealing with higher #'s of ladies.. Talking about a jungle. lol I most defiantly would have a jungle up in the bathroom.. Wife wouldn't be pleased at all. lol
> ...


I'm not gonna start any new grows. i'm gonna finish all i have so i can take a vacation in July/Aug. I'll start fresh after my vacation. I should end up with a few pounds when all are done including my c99.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sounds good.. Hopefully the side by side will still be up & going when you come back. 


DCobeen said:


> I'm not gonna start any new grows. i'm gonna finish all i have so i can take a vacation in July/Aug. I'll start fresh after my vacation. I should end up with a few pounds when all are done including my c99.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 14, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Sounds good.. Hopefully the side by side will still be up & going when you come back.


DAMN DC  What all you got going on?  I thought it was just the WW the BB and the C99 
Your expecting a few pounds then I KNOW your holding out on us


----------



## MD914 (Apr 14, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I'm not gonna start any new grows. i'm gonna finish all i have so i can take a vacation in July/Aug. I'll start fresh after my vacation. I should end up with a few pounds when all are done including my c99.


Above reply was meant for this ^^^^  OOPS!!


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 14, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Sounds good.. Hopefully the side by side will still be up & going when you come back.


I'll catch the one after this one. will be perfect timing. you will have to do a 6 oz of better scrog challenge. see if we can get a sponsor or 2. Hint to RIU, Hint Hint.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds good bro..  mark that shit on your calender .  * edit* I'm sure in the upcoming side by side grows I will throw in some twists to make them new & exciting each go around. 


DCobeen said:


> I'll catch the one after this one. will be perfect timing. you will have to do a 6 oz of better scrog challenge. see if we can get a sponsor or 2. Hint to RIU, Hint Hint.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Any updates I am working on mine now..


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Sounds good bro..  mark that shit on your calender .  * edit* I'm sure in the upcoming side by side grows I will throw in some twists to make them new & exciting each go around.



That sounds fun!!!

Weeeeeeeeeeeee...........


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 15, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Sure, why the hell not. Can't promise how Diligent I will be but...
> 
> Through the method seven glasses. Check these guys out www.methodseven.com
> View attachment 3128180


I am digging those glasses! I neeeeeed to get me some.......


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

going to try to make each round a tad different. I was thinking about in upcoming SBS I would throw in mediums to use, such as perlite, or coco choir, etc', & feed stipulations such as organic & tea's only. Just for those that wish to participate. If anyone doesn't want to go into all that, it wouldn't be held against them or anything & they still could join in  Your little lady is looking like she is off to a good start. 


ButchyBoy said:


> That sounds fun!!!
> 
> Weeeeeeeeeeeee...........
> 
> View attachment 3128984


----------



## MD914 (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Any updates I am working on mine now..


I haven't taken a pic of my HSH since she sprouted...just been busy with my big girls...
I'm super confused about this 3 oz or more...are we doing 8 week veg here? Or is it a free for all?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes. Its 8 weeks veg . However "anyone" can join in if they would like.


MD914 said:


> I haven't taken a pic of my HSH since she sprouted...just been busy with my big girls...
> I'm super confused about this 3 oz or more...are we doing 8 week veg here? Or is it a free for all?


----------



## MD914 (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> going to try to make each round a tad different. I was thinking about in upcoming SBS I would throw in mediums to use, such as perlite, or coco choir, etc', & feed stipulations such as organic & tea's only. Just for those that wish to participate. If anyone doesn't want to go into all that, it wouldn't be held against them or anything & they still could join in  Your little lady is looking like she is off to a good start.


I'm cool with organic only (since that's what I'm doing) but I have enough to keep up with without changing mediums 
Maybe I'll toss this little one in...8 week veg...just flipped lights on Friday...I might yield 3 oz on this one 
20Uploads/image_zps00fbce3c.jpg.html]




[/URL]


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 15, 2014)

yeah im heading up in 3 hrs. to check on them and then in am i will start getting them ready. My gf's mom is gonna be here tomorrow so we shall see if she is cool or not with it since i will be hailing plants right past her lmao.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 15, 2014)

md she looks great.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> going to try to make each round a tad different. I was thinking about in upcoming SBS I would throw in mediums to use, such as perlite, or coco choir, etc', & feed stipulations such as organic & tea's only. Just for those that wish to participate. If anyone doesn't want to go into all that, it wouldn't be held against them or anything & they still could join in  Your little lady is looking like she is off to a good start.


That sounds like a great idea!! I still have a bunch of Canna nutes sitting here collecting dust that I might like to use up.... I do like the organic thing though since it is super simple. I am game!!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2014)

I run organic anyhow so I'm good on that

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

I hear that.. Yeah, that would only be for those who wish to do so MD. 


MD914 said:


> I'm cool with organic only (since that's what I'm doing) but I have enough to keep up with without changing mediums
> Maybe I'll toss this little one in...8 week veg...just flipped lights on Friday...I might yield 3 oz on this one
> 20Uploads/image_zps00fbce3c.jpg.html]
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds good.. Glad your game next go round. And glad you joined for this one as well. 


ButchyBoy said:


> That sounds like a great idea!! I still have a bunch of Canna nutes sitting here collecting dust that I might like to use up.... I do like the organic thing though since it is super simple. I am game!!!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

only way 2 go.. haha 


kmog33 said:


> I run organic anyhow so I'm good on that
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Here is a lady I am working with that I haven't posted all that much.  She is my Brush Hog.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

A few more.. lol  re- vegging Power Pie ->  F1 Fraggle Rock ->  F1 Dream Reaper ->


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I hear that.. Yeah, that would only be for those who wish to do so MD.


I think I will do both on the next one! Organic for the win and bottles for the room-0-death!!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Here is a lady I am working with that I haven't posted all that much.  She is my Brush Hog. View attachment 3129124 View attachment 3129125


Good-looking lady you got there.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> A few more.. lol  re- vegging Power Pie -> View attachment 3129126 F1 Fraggle Rock -> View attachment 3129127 F1 Dream Reaper ->View attachment 3129129


Why the reveg?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jointed (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> only way 2 go.. haha


I'll argue that anyday, personally I feel DG kicks org's ass....bad..

And it's cheaper and easier to use, no guess work..

Plus if you use a leachable medium, it's easy to correct mistakes 

This is my opine..not necessary to agree with me..lol


----------



## MD914 (Apr 15, 2014)

jointed said:


> I'll argue that anyday, personally I feel DG kicks org's ass....bad..
> 
> And it's cheaper and easier to use, no guess work..
> 
> ...


Have you grown all organic before J?


----------



## jointed (Apr 15, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Have you grown all organic before J?


Yup..


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2014)

jointed said:


> I'll argue that anyday, personally I feel DG kicks org's ass....bad..
> 
> And it's cheaper and easier to use, no guess work..
> 
> ...


Organics for personals, what's the point of throwing chemicals in your shit if you're not growing for profit? The cleaner the better imo. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jointed (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm not throwing chemicals at my girls bro, just the 16 required elements thats all. The only difference is what I'm feeding is readily available now as opposed to needing to be eaten by micro beasties before being utilized by the plant. 

I get the feeling of gratification that comes with putting your own mix together and having a sucessful grow with it. Hell I do it every year in the garden..lol

The main reason I do what I do is because I want total control...thats it in a nutshell..

Anyways I firmly believe that organic or bottle fed, plants that have been dried and cured proper like are indistiguishable from one another...and that too is just my opine..


----------



## Wait, what? (Apr 15, 2014)

I have 2 plants in 3rd week of flower, but they're in 2 1/2 gal and vegged for 4 1/2 weeks. Just sprouted a seed and will be vegging longer and using a 5 gal. I'm in

Special Kush #1. I'm shooting for 6 ounces and will be happy with 3


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wait said:


> View attachment 3129290
> I have 2 plants in 3rd week of flower, but they're in 2 1/2 gal and vegged for 4 1/2 weeks. Just sprouted a seed and will be vegging longer and using a 5 gal. I'm in
> 
> Special Kush #1. I'm shooting for 6 ounces and will be happy with 3


How much light

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I think I will do both on the next one! Organic for the win and bottles for the room-0-death!!!!


  Sounds good. haha Bring it..  



kmog33 said:


> Good-looking lady you got there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


 thanks.  



kmog33 said:


> Why the reveg?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


 Mainly because thats the last Power Pie I have time being other then the cross I made from her.  



jointed said:


> I'll argue that anyday, personally I feel DG kicks org's ass....bad..
> 
> And it's cheaper and easier to use, no guess work..
> 
> ...


 oh lord.  honesly no guess work growing organic.  I could see someone thats never ran organic maybe needing some pointers, nothing major though.  like you, just my opinion bro.  



MD914 said:


> Have you grown all organic before J?


 You tell him MD..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks like they are off 2 a nice start (flowering) .. Great work  Glad to see that your going to join in the SBS. 


Wait said:


> View attachment 3129290
> I have 2 plants in 3rd week of flower, but they're in 2 1/2 gal and vegged for 4 1/2 weeks. Just sprouted a seed and will be vegging longer and using a 5 gal. I'm in
> 
> Special Kush #1. I'm shooting for 6 ounces and will be happy with 3


----------



## Wait, what? (Apr 16, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> How much light
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


420 watts. 150 hps and 270 cfls


----------



## Wait, what? (Apr 16, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Looks like they are off 2 a nice start (flowering) .. Great work  Glad to see that your going to join in the SBS.


I don't think I'll get 3 Z's from either of those two, but the seedling has a shot


----------



## MD914 (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's my Hawaiian Skunk Haze...about 10 days out of the soil...FFOF soil...distilled water...vegging under CFL's but she's starting to hang out in the tent under the 400 here and there  Flip date is June 3rd


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 18, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Here's my Hawaiian Skunk Haze...about 10 days out of the soil...FFOF soil...distilled water...vegging under CFL's but she's starting to hang out in the tent under the 400 here and there  Flip date is June 3rd


Looking good so far. .Mine's not growing that fast I need to get her some more light. Im putting the cheese berry into flower on 4/20 then I'll have more room and better light for the H.S.H.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 18, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Looking good so far. .Mine's not growing that fast I need to get her some more light. Im putting the cheese berry into flower on 4/20 then I'll have more room and better light for the H.S.H.


4/20...thats awesome D


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 18, 2014)

MD914 said:


> 4/20...thats awesome D


Here she is. . She looks ok


----------



## MD914 (Apr 18, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Here she is. .View attachment 3132156


She looks ok 

(Gotcha back )


----------



## MD914 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hawaiian Skunk Haze about 2 weeks out of the soil. FFOF soil, still only giving her distilled water...cotyledon leaves aren't even yellowing yet but I think she's going to need a bigger pot soon...moving her around between the 400 and 600 HPS...I think she likes it


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 21, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Here's my Hawaiian Skunk Haze...about 10 days out of the soil...FFOF soil...distilled water...vegging under CFL's but she's starting to hang out in the tent under the 400 here and there  Flip date is June 3rd


 Hell yeah.. Looking good! 


dlftmyers said:


> Here she is. .View attachment 3132156 She looks ok


 Looks good 2 me bro  



MD914 said:


> Hawaiian Skunk Haze about 2 weeks out of the soil. FFOF soil, still only giving her distilled water...cotyledon leaves aren't even yellowing yet but I think she's going to need a bigger pot soon...moving her around between the 400 and 600 HPS...I think she likes it


 DAMN MD!! Your going to knock this HSH outta the PARK!! Looking great to only be 2 weeks old!!! GREAT JOB so far


----------



## MD914 (Apr 21, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hell yeah.. Looking good!
> Looks good 2 me bro
> 
> DAMN MD!! Your going to knock this HSH outta the PARK!! Looking great to only be 2 weeks old!!! GREAT JOB so far


LMAO


----------



## MD914 (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok...the HSH is sitting in the pot of the big plant......bottom left corner


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 21, 2014)

haha.. caught red handed. Naw, I can see what you where doing though.. Just merely comparing the two..  still looking good either way.. 


MD914 said:


> Ok...the HSH is sitting in the pot of the big plant......bottom left corner


----------



## MD914 (Apr 21, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> haha.. caught red handed. Naw, I can see what you where doing though.. Just merely comparing the two..  still looking good either way..


No...I was just having fun  I realized the little one was sitting in the big plant and thought it would be a funny update  It's Monday...that's all I can say


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 21, 2014)

I hear that.. I like to compare if I am running two or more of the same strain. All the different pheno types 1 can get from the same strain is truly amazing. 


MD914 said:


> No...I was just having fun  I realized the little one was sitting in the big plant and thought it would be a funny update  It's Monday...that's all I can say


----------



## MD914 (Apr 21, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I hear that.. I like to compare if I am running two or more of the same strain. All the different pheno types 1 can get from the same strain is truly amazing. View attachment 3134005


The big one is Critical Kush...How is your HSH doing? I think D owes us an update on his HSH too...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 21, 2014)

Mine is off to a slow ass start. lol It may be from where my attention is focused on my flowering ladies, and the lower vegging ladies and not the seedlings. lol I gotta stop that shit. Plant abuse just isn't in my vocabulary.  lol


MD914 said:


> The big one is Critical Kush...How is your HSH doing? I think D owes us an update on his HSH too...


----------



## MD914 (Apr 21, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Mine is off to a slow ass start. lol It may be from where my attention is focused on my flowering ladies, and the lower vegging ladies and not the seedlings. lol I gotta stop that shit. Plant abuse just isn't in my vocabulary. View attachment 3134016 lol


Well I abused my last sbs plant...won't happen this round  Did you make your 4/20 start on the new biz? How's that going?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 21, 2014)

I hear that. And hell no  we wasn't able to get up & open this 4/20. It is due to a shipment of material Stew had received not being what he had ordered for the breeder packs. However we will be up no later then the end of this month 4 sure.. thanks 4 asking though. 


MD914 said:


> Well I abused my last sbs plant...won't happen this round  Did you make your 4/20 start on the new biz? How's that going?


----------



## MD914 (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok..here she is by herself


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 21, 2014)

blue cheese at 31 days 12/12
last girl i have

















peace


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 21, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Ok..here she is by herself


She looks like she's off to a great start. .nice job red..


----------



## MD914 (Apr 21, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> She looks like she's off to a great start. .nice job red..


Thanks D  I showed you mine...now you show me yours


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 21, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Hawaiian Skunk Haze about 2 weeks out of the soil. FFOF soil, still only giving her distilled water...cotyledon leaves aren't even yellowing yet but I think she's going to need a bigger pot soon...moving her around between the 400 and 600 HPS...I think she likes it


Here are a couple pics for everyone..First pics are of my reveg Just harvested next Cheese Berry just put into flower and last The H.S.H.     H.S.H.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 21, 2014)

Frosty as fuck!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Apr 22, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Here are a couple pics for everyone..First pics are of my reveg Just harvested next Cheese Berry just put into flower and last The H.S.H. View attachment 3134285 View attachment 3134286 View attachment 3134287 View attachment 3134288 H.S.H.


Reveg....
Can't wait for that Cheese Berry to get busy 
HSH is looking good too


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 23, 2014)

La'Taniana'Bo'Vanashrianiqualiquanice day 8.. Draggin ass Beotch!!!! This is the 3 gram or more thread right???


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> La'Taniana'Bo'Vanashrianiqualiquanice day 8.. Draggin ass Beotch!!!! This is the 3 gram or more thread right???
> 
> View attachment 3135828


Mines about here also haha this is a few days ago, definitely a slow starter.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Malarky (Apr 27, 2014)

Already finished Sannies Hericules grown in Dwc with ionic nutes .
Over 9 oz from one plant ,veg one month and flowered for 9 weeks.


----------



## Malarky (Apr 28, 2014)

Shackzilla bud ready to smoke


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 28, 2014)

Day 12... 4th set of leafs starting!! Looks Indica'ish!!!


----------



## Malarky (Apr 28, 2014)

Thing with weed you can't really tell what your smoke is going to end up like ,grew out domina in the 90s in hydro and it was the most that was needed ever for me!

Now you have to be more sophisticated by the second  onwards and upwards hey ho.

Landrace Malawi is a tap on the Door ,spent a wee while with the Cob -)

Peace


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2014)

So this chemdog is a super slow grower i think but its pretty happy and cute so im not upset  i bet it'll turn into a monster. Also im not used to vegging with as small a light as i am. But here she is

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 1, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> So this chemdog is a super slow grower i think but its pretty happy and cute so im not upset  i bet it'll turn into a monster. Also im not used to vegging with as small a light as i am. But here she is
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


She looks great though


----------



## MD914 (May 1, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Day 12... 4th set of leafs starting!! Looks Indica'ish!!! View attachment 3139810


Looking good Butchyboy  I let my HSH stretch and had to bury her a bit  Was distracted by my big girls and dropped the ball  I'll post an update later today


----------



## kmog33 (May 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> She looks great though


Yes i think shes really cute 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Looking good Butchyboy  I let my HSH stretch and had to bury her a bit  Was distracted by my big girls and dropped the ball  I'll post an update later today



Thanks girly!!! Distraction is my middle name.. LOL! I have been keeping her as close to the lights as possible to prevent that stretch! I showed you mine now Show me yours!!!!!!!


----------



## MD914 (May 2, 2014)

Hawaiian Skunk Haze at I don't remember how many days  I accidentally let her stretch and had to bury her pretty deep...


----------



## mane2008 (May 2, 2014)

dope thread


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Hawaiian Skunk Haze at I don't remember how many days  I accidentally let her stretch and had to bury her pretty deep...
> View attachment 3143357


Clone or seed?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 2, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Clone or seed?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


From seed...started germinating April 3rd when this thread first started


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> From seed...started germinating April 3rd when this thread first started


Nice. Looks good.

You topped it already?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 2, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Nice. Looks good.
> 
> You topped it already?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks...yeah I topped it a day or two ago...it was so stretched out  Buried damn near half the stem...Probably a male


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks...yeah I topped it a day or two ago...it was so stretched out  Buried damn near half the stem...Probably a male


Hopefully not. And cool about the top yours is growing way faster than mine, but mine should be a fem.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 4, 2014)

Looking marvelous MD!!!! WTF!! You topped her??? That's cheating!!!! Can we make this the 6 ounce or more thread!!! LOL!!!

I need to get motivated this morning and get out to the room. I spent the last 3 days working outside in the garden since it was warm and have been ignoring it. La tianna needs to be moved to a larger container. She has roots climbing the sides of the one she is in now!!
I think we planted 50 seeds (out of 1000's) and re-potted 15 plants in the greenhouse so far hoping there won't be another freeze. I started digging the hole for the new pond so the fish and turtles can go back outside and I need to build a bunch of raised beds so the gopher will leave our food alone!!!!


----------



## MD914 (May 4, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Looking marvelous MD!!!! WTF!! You topped her??? That's cheating!!!! Can we make this the 6 ounce or more thread!!! LOL!!!
> 
> I need to get motivated this morning and get out to the room. I spent the last 3 days working outside in the garden since it was warm and have been ignoring it. La tianna needs to be moved to a larger container. She has roots climbing the sides of the one she is in now!!
> I think we planted 50 seeds (out of 1000's) and re-potted 15 plants in the greenhouse so far hoping there won't be another freeze. I started digging the hole for the new pond so the fish and turtles can go back outside and I need to build a bunch of raised beds so the gopher will leave our food alone!!!!


Of course I topped her  That's not against the rules  I believe dlftmyers topped his too 
Sounds like you have a lot of work to do


----------



## dlftmyers (May 4, 2014)

Just topped mine as well..But she don't look as nice as MD's'..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 4, 2014)

Hey everyone I decided I was going to join since dankster brought this thread to my attention...

Strain: Climax auto from ch9
Lighting: 400w hps start to finish
Medium: Happy frog organic soil
Nutes: Miracle gro 12-4-8 a 1tbls to 1 gal every 2 week.<maybe) I hardly ever use more nutrients than the soil provides and I use this for extra (N) during flowering. ( keeps things nice a green) 6.8ph water..

She is 2 days from sprout old.


----------



## MD914 (May 4, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Just topped mine as well..But she don't look as nice as MD's'..


Listen to you running all that game  I saw yours and I beg to differ 
But I'll still give you the brownie points


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 5, 2014)

Hey guys/gals.. I am sorry I haven't been around this thread lately.. As you may or may not know I have been super busy getting everything working. Still working out the kinks on the site. However we have lift off.  I just wanted to take the time to thank everyone for your support, and also tell you that all of the updates I seen looks GREAT!! Keep up the great work guys/gals.  I myself had a few issues with my entry which if you missed it is a HSH (Hawaiian Skunk Haze). I accidentally had her sitting under the faucet in the kitchen sink doing my transplanting & had the water trickling to wash off my instrument I use to make my holes in the soil and she ended up getting a dose of straight H20 that wasn't PH downed.   She didn't react to awful bad to it but you could tell she didn't like it. So that set me back.  Anyways she is just now starting to pick back up new growth from it all. I have to search for the pics in my files, once I locate them I will post an update.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Hawaiian Skunk Haze at I don't remember how many days  I accidentally let her stretch and had to bury her pretty deep...
> View attachment 3143357


 Looks great MD..   


mane2008 said:


> dope thread


 Thanks. Feel free to join in if you'd like. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Hey everyone I decided I was going to join since dankster brought this thread to my attention...
> 
> Strain: Climax auto from ch9
> Lighting: 400w hps start to finish
> ...


  I am glad you joined bro.. Nice lady you have going there. Looks like she is off to a great start.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 5, 2014)

blue cheese @ 7 weeks










peace


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 5, 2014)

Hell yeah.. looks fucking great bro!! Excuse the language couldn't be helped. lol  great job. If I could give ya a prize I sure would..  so your running DWC? Or something else?


skunkd0c said:


> blue cheese @ 7 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skunkd0c (May 5, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hell yeah.. looks fucking great bro!! Excuse the language couldn't be helped. lol  great job. If I could give ya a prize I sure would..  so your running DWC? Or something else?


Thanks mate it's NFT 
she just starting to fill in now this one puts on a good bit of weight in the last 2 weeks

peace


----------



## MD914 (May 6, 2014)

Hawaiian Skunk Haze at around 4 weeks...she's been stretched, topped, buried and now she's tied down


----------



## dlftmyers (May 6, 2014)

LookingOTE="MD914, post: 10473264, member: 651692"]Hawaiian Skunk Haze at around 4 weeks...she's been stretched, topped, buried and now she's tied down 
View attachment 3146066[/QUOTE]
Looking pretty sexy...


----------



## MD914 (May 6, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> LookingOTE="MD914, post: 10473264, member: 651692"]Hawaiian Skunk Haze at around 4 weeks...she's been stretched, topped, buried and now she's tied down
> View attachment 3146066


Looking pretty sexy...[/QUOTE]
The day isn't over...lmao  
(Bonus points)


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 6, 2014)

Growing about 3cm per day.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 7, 2014)

Hey guys.. Sorry I hadnt been on this thread in a few. As you may not or may know been busy working on the kinks on the site.  up & going now though.. sheww. lol 
Anyways enough of that. Update on HSH I remembered I had posted an update telling everyone I had a few ph issues with her being because of an accident overdose of un ph'd water. lol I went ahead & sitting her into 12/12 just to see if could get her to sex early. Good thing I did cause its looking as if she is ending up a HE!!!  Oh well, I have another HSH started, plus a third one thats a week older I may just go with for this. Will have to make my mind up on which one I want to enter in.  

Everyones updates are looking really,really good. You guys keep up the great work  and remember to keep us updated with your updates  Thanks.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 7, 2014)

talking bout early trich production  that little guy has trichs already. lol Which strain was it you decided to go with? Sorry if I missed that post.


SirGreenThumb said:


> Growing about 3cm per day.
> View attachment 3146413
> View attachment 3146414


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 7, 2014)

La'Taniana'Bo'Vanashrianiqualiquanice day 21.8..... 

Debating whether to top her or not...


----------



## kmog33 (May 7, 2014)

Going  also i have this odd plant growing, anyone every had leaves like these

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 7, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> La'Taniana'Bo'Vanashrianiqualiquanice day 21.8.....
> 
> Debating whether to top her or not... View attachment 3147057


Go on...DO IT!!  I know you wanna...how the F do you pronounce that anyway?


----------



## lilroach (May 7, 2014)

If it's not too late to join in, I'd like to enter my King Tut that broke ground 3-28.







I took this picture 2 days ago. It's a strain I've never grown so I may end up with egg on my face. It's been a fast grower and I just put it into 12/12 today.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 7, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> talking bout early trich production  that little guy has trichs already. lol Which strain was it you decided to go with? Sorry if I missed that post.


Auto climax from ch9.  and she is gonna be bred with an auto anesthesia.


----------



## dlftmyers (May 7, 2014)

[QUO="~Dankster~420, post: 10476455, member: 494222"]Hey guys.. Sorry I hadnt been on this thread in a few. As you may not or may know been busy working on the kinks on the site.  up & going now though.. sheww. lol
Anyways enough of that. Update on HSH I remembered I had posted an update telling everyone I had a few ph issues with her being because of an accident overdose of un ph'd water. lol I went ahead & sitting her into 12/12 just to see if could get her to sex early. Good thing I did cause its looking as if she is ending up a HE!!!  Oh well, I have another HSH started, plus a third one thats a week older I may just go with for this. Will have to make my mind up on which one I want to enter in. 

Everyones updates are looking really,really good. You guys keep up the great work  and remember to keep us updated with your updates  Thanks.[/QUOTE]
Here's my H.S.H. Hope it's going to be a she..


----------



## B166ER420 (May 7, 2014)

Can I play????
I'm gonna try for 3oz from a cotton candy clone.
I use cfls,cheap soil,organic nutes and it's pretty much 12/12 from clone(it rooted and went under 12/12).....


----------



## MD914 (May 8, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> [QUO="~Dankster~420, post: 10476455, member: 494222"]Hey guys.. Sorry I hadnt been on this thread in a few. As you may not or may know been busy working on the kinks on the site.  up & going now though.. sheww. lol
> Anyways enough of that. Update on HSH I remembered I had posted an update telling everyone I had a few ph issues with her being because of an accident overdose of un ph'd water. lol I went ahead & sitting her into 12/12 just to see if could get her to sex early. Good thing I did cause its looking as if she is ending up a HE!!!  Oh well, I have another HSH started, plus a third one thats a week older I may just go with for this. Will have to make my mind up on which one I want to enter in.
> 
> Everyones updates are looking really,really good. You guys keep up the great work  and remember to keep us updated with your updates  Thanks.


Here's my H.S.H. Hope it's going to be a she..View attachment 3147228[/QUOTE]
Looking good D


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Go on...DO IT!!  I know you wanna...how the F do you pronounce that anyway?



LOL!! Just like it is spelled!!! 

I think I might just go ahead and do eeet... It's been so long since I popped a bean that I forgot what a plant really looked like!!


----------



## MD914 (May 10, 2014)

Hawaiian Skunk Haze...approaching 5 weeks veg


----------



## lilroach (May 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Hawaiian Skunk Haze...approaching 5 weeks veg
> View attachment 3149701


By the looks of it, your skunk haze and my king tut are going to be neck and neck as we both topped the same and are about the same age.


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 10, 2014)

The Hoe at day 25.1 and 5.25 inches tall. Still have not topped her. Been busy lately......


----------



## NolaDiesel27 (May 10, 2014)

Money Maker,no topping or FIM.4 weeks since flipped to 12/12.GH Nutes.400 watt HPS


----------



## MD914 (May 11, 2014)

lilroach said:


> By the looks of it, your skunk haze and my king tut are going to be neck and neck as we both topped the same and are about the same age.


How about an update? Can't seem to find yours


----------



## lilroach (May 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> How about an update? Can't seem to find yours


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 11, 2014)

I want in

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 12, 2014)

lilroach said:


>


Nice  You got me beat already


----------



## MD914 (May 12, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> I want in
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


Whatcha got going? Do tell


----------



## KineBoisin420 (May 12, 2014)

Is it too late to get into this? I know its for shits 'n giggles and bragging rights only, so I'm hoping I can perhaps slide in.

I've got a TGA Plushberry that I'd like to enter into the fray. She's about 3 weeks into veg, vegging under 216W of T5 goodness. For flowering, I can put her either under an Apollo8 with a custom LED config, or under my new A51 XGS190.

I'm going to be vegging her another 3-4 weeks, as my flowering tent has already got a PB at week 5 flower, so I try and space out my plants for a perpetual grow scenario.


----------



## MD914 (May 12, 2014)

KineBoisin420 said:


> Is it too late to get into this? I know its for shits 'n giggles and bragging rights only, so I'm hoping I can perhaps slide in.
> 
> I've got a TGA Plushberry that I'd like to enter into the fray. She's about 3 weeks into veg, vegging under 216W of T5 goodness. For flowering, I can put her either under an Apollo8 with a custom LED config, or under my new A51 XGS190.
> 
> I'm going to be vegging her another 3-4 weeks, as my flowering tent has already got a PB at week 5 flower, so I try and space out my plants for a perpetual grow scenario.


Of course you can...however the one and only rule is 8 week veg 
Oh and you'll need to post updates on a regular basis


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 12, 2014)

I am diggin all of these entries!!! Bring it on!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 12, 2014)

Hey guys/gals. Im sorry to say I have to leave right in the middle of this contest. I will have someone drop you my info as to where I am. Just isnt working anymore for me here. To much drama. 
If youd like you can keep this contest going here. I am planning on making a new thread @ the new place as well. Just thought I would sign in 1 last time to let everyone know what was up. Thanks 4 your understanding. Also I just wanted to thank each & everyone of you for being a friend.  

Dank's really, really OUT..


----------



## B166ER420 (May 12, 2014)

Sorry to see you go Dankster.I speak for all...
We'll miss ya bro!....
Good luck and may the deity of your choice bless you and yours.Keep checking in on us and get on with the link to the new place/thread.peace


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 12, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey guys/gals. Im sorry to say I have to leave right in the middle of this contest. I will have someone drop you my info as to where I am. Just isnt working anymore for me here. To much drama.
> If youd like you can keep this contest going here. I am planning on making a new thread @ the new place as well. Just thought I would sign in 1 last time to let everyone know what was up. Thanks 4 your understanding. Also I just wanted to thank each & everyone of you for being a friend.
> 
> Dank's really, really OUT..


I got the hookup from Rosy so lets get that party started!!!!!  Start a new thread over there for the contest and we will see who joins in!!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 12, 2014)

posted


----------



## MD914 (May 12, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> posted


????


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 12, 2014)

Sinmint,Skywalker kush,about to start either heavywieght fruit punch or ice bomb or homegrown fantaseeds jak herer

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 12, 2014)

KineBoisin420 said:


> Is it too late to get into this? I know its for shits 'n giggles and bragging rights only, so I'm hoping I can perhaps slide in.
> 
> I've got a TGA Plushberry that I'd like to enter into the fray. She's about 3 weeks into veg, vegging under 216W of T5 goodness. For flowering, I can put her either under an Apollo8 with a custom LED config, or under my new A51 XGS190.
> 
> I'm going to be vegging her another 3-4 weeks, as my flowering tent has already got a PB at week 5 flower, so I try and space out my plants for a perpetual grow scenario.


What solo cup fail so u revegging

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 12, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey guys/gals. Im sorry to say I have to leave right in the middle of this contest. I will have someone drop you my info as to where I am. Just isnt working anymore for me here. To much drama.
> If youd like you can keep this contest going here. I am planning on making a new thread @ the new place as well. Just thought I would sign in 1 last time to let everyone know what was up. Thanks 4 your understanding. Also I just wanted to thank each & everyone of you for being a friend.
> 
> Dank's really, really OUT..


Don't be a stranger you know wher we all are you started it so finish when u get situated

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 12, 2014)

Can I still get in

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 12, 2014)

If that's a yes start fresh or use the Skywalker started Saturday 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (May 12, 2014)

Everyone is between 2 and 6 weeks into veg i think so your Saturday one will probably work better.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 12, 2014)

Good looking here hopefully she is skyscraper kush

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 12, 2014)

Hope this chicken grows lik a skyscraper only rule is 8 weeks and unde veg 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (May 12, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Hope this chicken grows lik a skyscraper only rule is 8 weeks and unde veg
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


And yes about the rule

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 12, 2014)

Trying new nutes with this anyone ever use ionic grow and bloom

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 12, 2014)

New nutes

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## KineBoisin420 (May 12, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> What solo cup fail so u revegging
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


Nice to see trash talking is norm here too. 

My Solo cup entry rocked, m8...I think she's a sexy beech.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (May 12, 2014)

I went with the PB, as its a reasonably heavy yielder and smells like candy. I'll grab a picture of her tomorrow. I just am treating her to some light bondage right now. 

I did a mainline of a pair of PB's last run and got 3oz per, but I think with 8 week veg, I could do better. Plus, I think I'll sic my new XGS190 on the PB this round. Gotta test it out for realz.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 12, 2014)

IM now at Marijuana Passion forums. Sorry I had to pull up from riu. However I went ahead & started the 3 ouncer or more contest there.


----------



## MD914 (May 13, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Hope this chicken grows lik a skyscraper only rule is 8 weeks and unde veg
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


8 week veg...not under


----------



## MD914 (May 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> IM now at Marijuana Passion forums. Sorry I had to pull up from riu. However I went ahead & started the 3 ouncer or more contest there.


Sorry to see you leave Dankster...best of luck to you  I'm gonna keep mine going over here...too much work to move and/or go back and forth.


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 13, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Sorry to see you leave Dankster...best of luck to you  I'm gonna keep mine going over here...too much work to move and/or go back and forth.


I just sent you a PM about that.. I will keep hanging here along with there!! If I can remember


----------



## MD914 (May 13, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I just sent you a PM about that.. I will keep hanging here along with there!! If I can remember


Lmao...yeah, too much trouble for me. Besides...I march to my own drum


----------



## dlftmyers (May 13, 2014)

I'm staying over here as well..Good luck Dankster....I'll post some pics of H.S.H. Tonight.....


----------



## MD914 (May 13, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm staying over here as well..Good luck Dankster....I'll post some pics of H.S.H. Tonight.....


Can't wait to see her


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 13, 2014)

I see how you are.. I dont mean enough to ya to follow me over there. haha you know I am just palyn with you.  I will miss you guys. Seriously. You was like a 2nd family to me when my Mother passed away & I was going through allot of shit. That really doers mean allot 2 me. Just wanted you guys to know that  Well, hopefully I will see everyone on the flip side. You gal's & guys take er easy & remember to blaze 1 for me. haha 

 

Dank.



MD914 said:


> Sorry to see you leave Dankster...best of luck to you  I'm gonna keep mine going over here...too much work to move and/or go back and forth.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 13, 2014)

Geez another `1. Dang I thought I may have been liked round here.  its all good bro. You take er easy. It was my pleasure getting to know you. Later guys. \


dlftmyers said:


> I'm staying over here as well..Good luck Dankster....I'll post some pics of H.S.H. Tonight.....


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 13, 2014)

Hey bro.. Where you go? lol I started that thread where Im going to now. IDK if you seen it or not. I had thought I accepted your friends request over there, then looked at my friends list & WOOF ! You wasn't there. lol ? Well bro, if I dont happen to talk to you any longer, just remember I really appreciate your friendship. Take er easy.


ButchyBoy said:


> I just sent you a PM about that.. I will keep hanging here along with there!! If I can remember


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey bro.. Where you go? lol I started that thread where Im going to now. IDK if you seen it or not. I had thought I accepted your friends request over there, then looked at my friends list & WOOF ! You wasn't there. lol ? Well bro, if I dont happen to talk to you any longer, just remember I really appreciate your friendship. Take er easy.



I am there Bro!! I did send you a friend request. It has gone un-answered....


----------



## dlftmyers (May 13, 2014)

Okay here's my H.S.H. using Fox farm soil was veging under 175w M.H...now she is under a 400w M.H...


----------



## MD914 (May 13, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay here's my H.S.H. using Fox farm soil was veging under 175w M.H...now she is under a 400w M.H...View attachment 3152128


Looking good D  You have certainly been kinder to your HSH than I have


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 13, 2014)




----------



## lmoore2680 (May 13, 2014)

When I signed up I said sk but I germed green alien so hope no misunderstandings my apologies

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## KineBoisin420 (May 13, 2014)

Cheers Dankster...I didnt know you, but best to you in your travels. I hope the rest you all stick around and keep this one alive, as I'm not going anywhere.

Here's my PB entry at 3 weeks since rooting. Considering some of the past grows I've seen from some of you, I'm prob out of my depths here, but I'm daft enough to compete in almost anything, so here we go.



She's currently in a 11L pot, basking in a soil/soilless mix of: local greenhouse "professional-mix", EWC, a bit of bat guano, and some perlite. She's been topped once, and I'm doing some training, as you can see. I use GH's General Organic biothrive line as a basic feed once flowering begins, alternating feedings with plain H20. Cal/Mg when necessary. I try to keep things simple.

I'll most likely up-plant her one more time before reaching 8 weeks.

Those are some kale and it parsley starts beside the PB, waiting to hit the outdoor garden this weekend, in case anyone cares.


----------



## MD914 (May 14, 2014)

HSH...about 5 weeks veg...flip date is June 3rd (I think) FFOF soil...castings...water... under the 400 watt MH


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 14, 2014)

KineBoisin420 said:


> Cheers Dankster...I didnt know you, but best to you in your travels. I hope the rest you all stick around and keep this one alive, as I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> Here's my PB entry at 3 weeks since rooting. Considering some of the past grows I've seen from some of you, I'm prob out of my depths here, but I'm daft enough to compete in almost anything, so here we go.
> 
> ...


Looking very nice man!!! I can't wait to get my outside garden going. We had frost two mornings ago so we wait!!




MD914 said:


> HSH...about 5 weeks veg...flip date is June 3rd (I think) FFOF soil...castings...water... under the 400 watt MH
> View attachment 3152651


Sexay!!!!!!!!!! The plant looks great also!!! LOL....


----------



## MD914 (May 14, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Looking very nice man!!! I can't wait to get my outside garden going. We had frost two mornings ago so we wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!! Who told you?


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 14, 2014)

I do remember a pic that was posted!!!! Rarrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## MD914 (May 14, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I do remember a pic that was posted!!!! Rarrrrrr!!!!!


LMFAO!!  HAHAHA!! So much for your bad memory!! You must have FORGOTTEN to forget about that!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 14, 2014)

MD914 said:


> LMFAO!!  HAHAHA!! So much for your bad memory!! You must have FORGOTTEN to forget about that!!



LMAO!!! I have forgotten to forget before so......


----------



## MD914 (May 14, 2014)

I'm impressed that your able to remember that you forgot to forget things


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 14, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahah...... Hoe Lee.... I read back before reading new posts and had forgot about forgetting about whatever I forgot about before the ...... I forgot about this topic 

Look who lost 2 inches!!!


----------



## MD914 (May 14, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> View attachment 3153024 Hahahahahahahahah...... Hoe Lee.... I read back before reading new posts and had forgot about forgetting about whatever I forgot about before the ...... I forgot about this topic
> 
> Look who lost 2 inches!!!


LMFAO!! I had to read that post again to comprehend correctly  
Your ghetto girl cleans up nice  Looking good there Butchyboy


----------



## kmog33 (May 14, 2014)

KineBoisin420 said:


> Cheers Dankster...I didnt know you, but best to you in your travels. I hope the rest you all stick around and keep this one alive, as I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> Here's my PB entry at 3 weeks since rooting. Considering some of the past grows I've seen from some of you, I'm prob out of my depths here, but I'm daft enough to compete in almost anything, so here we go.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt count yourself out, there are several different genetics in this comp so far so some may just be smaller yielders than others. You never know. Looking good so far 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 15, 2014)

just answering pms. thought I would share 1 last lady with everyone.


----------



## kmog33 (May 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> just answering pms. thought I would share 1 last lady with everyone. View attachment 3153716 View attachment 3153717 View attachment 3153718


What do you have that mh in? That is the weirdest looking reflector ive ever seen haha

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ttystikk (May 15, 2014)

Just a pic as food for thought.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 15, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> View attachment 3153719
> 
> Just a pic as food for thought.


 wheres the food? lol. j/k with ya.  






kmog33 said:


> What do you have that mh in? That is the weirdest looking reflector ive ever seen haha
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


 I made that hood. Its made out of galvanized sheet metal.


----------



## ttystikk (May 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> wheres the food? lol. j/k with ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a small one. I have some Super Lemon Haze due for chop next week will make that bitch look tiny.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 15, 2014)

thats cool. I was seriously talking bout food bro. I hit this shit & it gave me the munchies. lol     


ttystikk said:


> That's a small one. I have some Super Lemon Haze due for chop next week will make that bitch look tiny.


----------



## ttystikk (May 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> thats cool. I was seriously talking bout food bro. I hit this shit & it gave me the munchies. lol


Sprinkle a little of this on for flavor;


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 15, 2014)

Wanted to also share Marie's Sapphire with you. let me know your thoughts


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 15, 2014)

haha.. you know I would.. Shit I would use that as my pepper. On my steak n eggs 


ttystikk said:


> Sprinkle a little of this on for flavor;
> 
> View attachment 3153761


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks bro. im glad to see you joined in. I went ahead n made a thread like this at the new place if the mood ever strikes, and or you get bored, hell give me a shout. later. 



KineBoisin420 said:


> Cheers Dankster...I didnt know you, but best to you in your travels. I hope the rest you all stick around and keep this one alive, as I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> Here's my PB entry at 3 weeks since rooting. Considering some of the past grows I've seen from some of you, I'm prob out of my depths here, but I'm daft enough to compete in almost anything, so here we go.
> 
> ...


----------



## MD914 (May 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks bro. im glad to see you joined in. I went ahead n made a thread like this at the new place if the mood ever strikes, and or you get bored, hell give me a shout. later.


Hey Dankster  Haha...just admit it...you miss us don't you?


----------



## ttystikk (May 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Wanted to also share Marie's Sapphire with you. let me know your thoughts  View attachment 3153770 View attachment 3153771 View attachment 3153772 View attachment 3153773


TERRIBLE. ABSOLUTELY TERRIBLE... that it's not in MY garden!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 15, 2014)

Hell yeah I miss you guys! Those assholes over there are just that.. Giving me hell over our design. lol Saying it looks like it was copied after DNA. I wouldnt copy nothing after DNA. I myself really wasnt impressed with their gear, but thats me. Ive been looking, I haven't found nothing, that looks like their design in ours. Maybe except for the crown. However, just cause a crown was used in our design, that doesn't mean we copied from them. lol The reason 4 the crown in our is because Im the bank owner. That and the D stands for Dank, S for Stew. .


MD914 said:


> Hey Dankster  Haha...just admit it...you miss us don't you?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 15, 2014)

Im sorry, but I just dont see it. Plz go easy. lol 1st time designing anything. lol ** work in progress**


----------



## MD914 (May 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hell yeah I miss you guys! Those assholes over there are just that.. Giving me hell over our design. lol Saying it looks like it was copied after DNA. I wouldnt copy nothing after DNA. I myself really wasnt impressed with their gear, but thats me. Ive been looking, I haven't found nothing, that looks like their design in ours. Maybe except for the crown. However, just cause a crown was used in our design, that doesn't mean we copied from them. lol The reason 4 the crown in our is because Im the bank owner. That and the D stands for Dank, S for Stew. .


Come on Dankster...now you ARE wise enough to know that people are gonna be assholes and give you hell everywhere you go in life??  That's just LIFE...roll with it...smoke a bowl...and forget about it


----------



## MD914 (May 15, 2014)

Might I suggest that you have a graphic designer handle this task? It looks fine to me but it DOES look familiar...like maybe I've seen it somewhere...I don't know...I don't think a trademark war is a good way to start a business...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 16, 2014)

yes, I totally understand that. its just my question is why? I guess hate is just breed into some people. sad fact of "life". 


MD914 said:


> Come on Dankster...now you ARE wise enough to know that people are gonna be assholes and give you hell everywhere you go in life??  That's just LIFE...roll with it...smoke a bowl...and forget about it


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 16, 2014)

I agree. I have searched all over for anything DNA. The "ONLY" DNA logo anywhere doesn't have a crown siting on their "D". + the crown doesnt look like theirs @ all. So I just dont see it. lol there is someone handling it, Stew, Sir Green Thumb, Herbicide, just to thank a few. 


MD914 said:


> Might I suggest that you have a graphic designer handle this task? It looks fine to me but it DOES look familiar...like maybe I've seen it somewhere...I don't know...I don't think a trademark war is a good way to start a business...


----------



## MD914 (May 16, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> yes, I totally understand that. its just my question is why? I guess hate is just breed into some people. sad fact of "life".


It's not just hate though...it's arrogance (everybody is a fukin expert) it's ignorance (and I don't mean that in the sense of not knowing, but in the sense of unwillingness to learn)
It's insecurities (because some people just refuse to come to terms with the fact that they really aren't as perfect as they think they are) And then there's selfishness...because it's "all about me"  

That concludes my psychology class for today


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 16, 2014)

Im not like that @ all. I try to instill in "everyone" I meet that what they have going on is looking great. If I see something they may be struggling with, I offer a helping hand. If it be growing, or just anything in general. Ive even said an old dog can learn new tricks  firm believer in it. I consider myself not to be shellfish. Good lord when i 1st signed on almost 2 years ago I was handing out freebies just for guessing the strain I was growing at that time by dropping hints. lol  whats up? How u been doing?


MD914 said:


> It's not just hate though...it's arrogance (everybody is a fukin expert) it's ignorance (and I don't mean that in the sense of not knowing, but in the sense of unwillingness to learn)
> It's insecurities (because some people just refuse to come to terms with the fact that they really aren't as perfect as they think they are) And then there's selfishness...because it's "all about me"
> 
> That concludes my psychology class for today


----------



## toaster struedel (May 16, 2014)

if its not to late to enter, heres my entry. The strain is Ripper Seeds Hawaiian Wave, sprouted 3/17,  grown under 600w hps in dyna gro nutes. topped once at 4th node.


----------



## MD914 (May 16, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Im not like that @ all. I try to instill in "everyone" I meet that what they have going on is looking great. If I see something they may be struggling with, I offer a helping hand. If it be growing, or just anything in general. Ive even said an old dog can learn new tricks  firm believer in it. I consider myself not to be shellfish. Good lord when i 1st signed on almost 2 years ago I was handing out freebies just for guessing the strain I was growing at that time by dropping hints. lol  whats up? How u been doing?


What the world needs is to be more humble...modesty is hard to come by

I'm groovy Dankster  How ya doing? Coming back to stay or just visiting?


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2014)

toaster struedel said:


> if its not to late to enter, heres my entry. The strain is Ripper Seeds Hawaiian Wave, sprouted 4/17, View attachment 3154463 grown under 600w hps in dyna gro nutes. topped once at 4th node.


Thats less than a month from seed?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 16, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Thats less than a month from seed?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Kinda thinking the same thing myself


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Kinda thinking the same thing myself


Ya kinda feel like theres no wat, but crazy if it is. That thing is a monster for a month. But most of the rest of ours are about the same size i thought yours was growing super fast md lol.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## woody333333 (May 16, 2014)

im thinkn bout signing up at this other site.....sounds like a smart bunch of people to me


----------



## MD914 (May 16, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Ya kinda feel like theres no wat, but crazy if it is. That thing is a monster for a month. But most of the rest of ours are about the same size i thought yours was growing super fast md lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Well that's because it is  But mines no where near the size of that monster  I just had it too far from the light and it stretched...I'm kinda feeling like we need to see these "entries" grow from the start...


----------



## toaster struedel (May 16, 2014)

lol no a typo march 17, heres a jamaican dream started the same time.


----------



## MD914 (May 16, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> im thinkn bout signing up at this other site.....sounds like a smart bunch of people to me


You can't leave me Woody!!


----------



## MD914 (May 16, 2014)

toaster struedel said:


> lol no a typo march 17, heres a jamaican dream started the same time.
> View attachment 3154499


LMAO...that's more like it  So how many weeks of veg? We're doing 8 weeks over here...you cool with that?


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2014)

toaster struedel said:


> lol no a typo march 17, heres a jamaican dream started the same time.
> View attachment 3154499


That makes much more sense

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## woody333333 (May 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You can't leave me Woody!!


you can come w..... sounds like they have a no poser policy....


----------



## toaster struedel (May 16, 2014)

24 days veg , i have a custard cream thats taller than i am, and it was topped and tied down.


----------



## MD914 (May 16, 2014)

toaster struedel said:


> 24 days veg , i have a custard cream thats taller than i am, and it was topped and tied down.


Ok...started March 17th...today is May 16th...24 days of veg


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Ok...started March 17th...today is May 16th...24 days of veg


Ya i feel like its almost 60 from march 16 haha.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 16, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Ya i feel like its almost 60 from march 16 haha.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Probably another typo


----------



## MD914 (May 16, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> you can come w..... sounds like they have a no poser policy....


I hate packing!!


----------



## toaster struedel (May 16, 2014)

day 36 of flowering actually.


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2014)

toaster struedel said:


> 24 days veg , i have a custard cream thats taller than i am, and it was topped and tied down.


And as far as the march date its about time for you to flip her to 12/12 as youre at almost 8 weeks of veg.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## toaster struedel (May 16, 2014)

flowering was started april 10, theres a pic of my girls in dwc/bubbleponics


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2014)

toaster struedel said:


> day 36 of flowering actually.


Im confused, so 24 days of veg and 36 of flower? The comp is 8 week veg. Also that looks like it has a 16 week or so flower time if at 5 weeks into flower.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## toaster struedel (May 16, 2014)

it says 80-90 days look everybit of that, also my first time using dyno gro, so figuring it out as i go along. feeding at 1.6 ec maybe i should be running hotter.


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2014)

toaster struedel said:


> it says 80-90 days look everybit of that


Damn thats crazy long flower time.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 16, 2014)

toaster struedel said:


> day 36 of flowering actually.


Awwww shit! Lmao...hence the FLOWERS  I must have been distracted 
I think I just heard my toaster pop...the streudel is done


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 16, 2014)

Looks like Im here to stay. MP isnt what all I had thought it to be at first. The MODS there are just straight up asses. Not to diss any MODS what so ever. Its just they welcomed "everyone" inm saying this is a drama free place & clearly turned around & gave everyone - rep for speaking their mind, hell they banned me for not backing down & telling them how I felt about Mods treating members as they are doing. A certain member kept trolling the hell out of me, trying to start a fight in every thread I made for nothing. I asked him nice to please leave if he had nothing nice to say, then got jumped on by the Mods for speaking my mind, clearly after the guy kept attacking not only me, but every member that came there from here.


MD914 said:


> What the world needs is to be more humble...modesty is hard to come by
> 
> I'm groovy Dankster  How ya doing? Coming back to stay or just visiting?


----------



## CoAcHrOaCh (May 16, 2014)

Wow


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 16, 2014)

yeah, how childish is that. lol I swear bro, some people you just cant get along with no matter how hard you try..


CoAcHrOaCh said:


> Wow


----------



## CoAcHrOaCh (May 16, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> yeah, how childish is that. lol I swear bro, some people you just cant get along with no matter how hard you try..


Yea that's just how it goes though. Never come across as many stoner assholes as I have the last week or so. Really disappointing. Oh well most are pretty cool


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 16, 2014)

Boy your not kidding. It really is bro (disappointing). It just blows my mind.


CoAcHrOaCh said:


> Yea that's just how it goes though. Never come across as many stoner assholes as I have the last week or so. Really disappointing. Oh well most are pretty cool


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 16, 2014)

Glad you're back we know u missed us lol

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2014)

Few days ago

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 17, 2014)

My 1week old green alien taking off who thinks I should veg under ufo lol

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 17, 2014)

How big do they really get in 5 gallon pots

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 19, 2014)

HSH around 6 weeks...not impressed with this strain, very diminutive in stature...


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> HSH around 6 weeks...not impressed with this strain, very diminutive in stature...
> View attachment 3156820


Could totally change during flower though  

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (May 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> HSH around 6 weeks...not impressed with this strain, very diminutive in stature...
> View attachment 3156820


I threw 3 into flower this past Friday in 5g bags with ffof. I'm not liking it so far and I have bigger and better to get growing (my opinion). I almost cut them down but suppose they will put something in the mason jars while my others get growing. 
I think one is a male already and for sure 1 fem, #3 not showing. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 19, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I threw 3 into flower this past Friday in 5g bags with ffof. I'm not liking it so far and I have bigger and better to get growing (my opinion). I almost cut them down but suppose they will put something in the mason jars while my others get growing.
> I think one is a male already and for sure 1 fem, #3 not showing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Are you talking about the HSH? I would chalk it up to a freebie seed but I have a strawberry blue going in my journal that is a BEAST!! (Sig links to that) 
And that was a freebie too


----------



## SlimTim (May 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Are you talking about the HSH? I would chalk it up to a freebie seed but I have a strawberry blue going in my journal that is a BEAST!! (Sig links to that)
> And that was a freebie too


Yes the 3 are HSH. I also have the cotton candy and strawberry blue. 
I can't see the Sig's on the app on my phone, I'll check it out as soon as I can. My journal also has a few pics and complete list of my strains. You'll see why the HSH is gonna be out if you get a chance to see it. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 19, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Yes the 3 are HSH. I also have the cotton candy and strawberry blue.
> I can't see the Sig's on the app on my phone, I'll check it out as soon as I can. My journal also has a few pics and complete list of my strains. You'll see why the HSH is gonna be out if you get a chance to see it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Here's the link
https://www.rollitup.org/t/organic-600-watt-critical-kush-and-strawberry-blue-scrog-closet-grow.818689/
I can't see sigs on my iPhone either...give me the link to yours...I wanna see


----------



## SlimTim (May 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Here's the link
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/organic-600-watt-critical-kush-and-strawberry-blue-scrog-closet-grow.818689/
> I can't see sigs on my iPhone either...give me the link to yours...I wanna see





MD914 said:


> Here's the link
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/organic-600-watt-critical-kush-and-strawberry-blue-scrog-closet-grow.818689/
> I can't see sigs on my iPhone either...give me the link to yours...I wanna see


https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/slimtim.733076/


----------



## SlimTim (May 19, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/slimtim.733076/


Now it should work for my link

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 19, 2014)

34 days today. Gets 3 cups of clear water every 2-3 days. She was a bit dry in this pic (3rd day). I will be moving it to a shopping bag of my super soil very soon.


----------



## ghb (May 20, 2014)

2 different cuts of blue pit, made by a member of this site and one cheese
do you think i'll get 3 oz?


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> 2 different cuts of blue pit, made by a member of this site and one cheese
> do you think i'll get 3 oz?




Phuqing Sick!!!!


----------



## ghb (May 20, 2014)

here are the same strains done in more orderly fashion.




 
i would expect 3+ off all the big plants in here, the small ones were added to make up for the fact that the plants didn't stretch and fill out as much as i was expecting. they flowered really fast and now they are maturing really fast.


----------



## dlftmyers (May 20, 2014)

OTE="ghb, post: 10520234, member: 256466"]here are the same strains done in more orderly fashion.





i would expect 3+ off all the big plants in here, the small ones were added to make up for the fact that the plants didn't stretch and fill out as much as i was expecting. they flowered really fast and now they are maturing really fast.[/QUOTE]
Definitely 3oz or more...awesome job..


----------



## MD914 (May 20, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> OTE="ghb, post: 10520234, member: 256466"]here are the same strains done in more orderly fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely 3oz or more...awesome job..[/QUOTE]
How about your HSH D? Got an update for us?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 20, 2014)

What up ... haha


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 20, 2014)

Damn I want to show you guys some pictures..  hang tight 1 sec please...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## SlimTim (May 20, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> View attachment 3158039 View attachment 3158040 View attachment 3158041 View attachment 3158042


Beautiful!!! How are ya tonight?


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 20, 2014)

Damn those leds make pics look so good lol

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 21, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Beautiful!!! How are ya tonight?





lmoore2680 said:


> Damn those leds make pics look so good lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app



Thanks guys  doing pretty good Slim. Thanks 4 asking bro. Yeah (Imoore) I have to agree, they do give pics that "edge" Im looking 4.  I also now think they LEDS have allot to do with the early trichome production. One being bc when I used only HPS I didnt see nearly the amount of trichs as I do now. Here's our Purple Monkey's I messed around with last night  I went ahead & added the bottom picture to the bank "picture's", going to replace it once she is a little older. This is (Purple Monkey) right @ week 4 flowering.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 21, 2014)

http://stuffstonerslike.com/2008/07/10/15-reading/ easy reading


----------



## MD914 (May 21, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> OTE="ghb, post: 10520234, member: 256466"]here are the same strains done in more orderly fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely 3oz or more...awesome job..[/QUOTE]
I'm still waiting


----------



## kmog33 (May 21, 2014)

Finally putting on some size. Took a while to hit rapid growth but looking good now 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ghb (May 22, 2014)

looks nice kmog33, what strain is it?. i'd be looking to top that very soon if i were you, she'll thank you for it.


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> looks nice kmog33, what strain is it?. i'd be looking to top that very soon if i were you, she'll thank you for it.


Its ghs chemdog, and the reason im not topping it is because its been finicky so far, ive heard mixed things about ghs, and ive never grown the strain before so i dont know how itll react and.i dont want to fuck up its growth now.that its actually putting on size 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 22, 2014)

dang I don't hear much out of you guys anymore.. ha ha whats wrong don't y'all love me anymore  so how is everyone doing?  well just wanted to drop in and post my lady  hope you guys are doing great.. Peace. 

Had to show you guys Marie's Sapphire (purple pheno) she still has some swelling to do, Im not seeing any white pistols anymore, her trichs are right around 40/60, I do believe I may let her go another week or so. That's usually when MS starts to really pack on some weight.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 24, 2014)

here ya go...plant is still growin'...in the 9th week now...supposed to be a 9 to 11 week strain.,I'm guessing the top cola to be 3 to 4 ounces by itself...there are also about 15 lower bud sites where each bud is about the size of a 23 watt cfl bulb


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 24, 2014)

Hers my two weeks outta soil update

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> dang I don't hear much out of you guys anymore.. ha ha whats wrong don't y'all love me anymore  so how is everyone doing?  well just wanted to drop in and post my lady  hope you guys are doing great.. Peace.
> 
> Had to show you guys Marie's Sapphire (purple pheno) she still has some swelling to do, Im not seeing any white pistols anymore, her trichs are right around 40/60, I do believe I may let her go another week or so. That's usually when MS starts to really pack on some weight.  View attachment 3159874 View attachment 3159873 View attachment 3159872


She's a beauty Dankster 
Didn't you start another plant for the contest? Haven't seen her...how about an update?


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

HSH approaching the 8 week mark...I think my flip date is June 3rd 
I'm still not in love with this strain  
 
Now I think I should go give her a little drink...


----------



## rocko369 (May 24, 2014)

What did you use for lights?awesome grow

Rocko


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

rocko369 said:


> What did you use for lights?awesome grow
> 
> Rocko


Thanks 
I started under CFL's and then bounced between the 400 and 600...been under the 400 consistently for a good minute now...will flower under that as well...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Must be a Sativa dom. Sounds like it from your description of growth. Thats the way the PM (Purple Monkey's) do..


kmog33 said:


> Finally putting on some size. Took a while to hit rapid growth but looking good now
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Is these your ladies bro? Love the music you added in  haha


dlftmyers said:


> OTE="ghb, post: 10520234, member: 256466"]here are the same strains done in more orderly fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely 3oz or more...awesome job..[/QUOTE]


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Very nice bro 


SpaaaceCowboy said:


> here ya go...plant is still growin'...in the 9th week now...supposed to be a 9 to 11 week strain.,I'm guessing the top cola to be 3 to 4 ounces by itself...there are also about 15 lower bud sites where each bud is about the size of a 23 watt cfl bulb
> 
> View attachment 3160774 View attachment 3160775View attachment 3160776


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Looking good.. Gotta love those nice huge fans.  I like um short & bushy myself.. looks like this one will fit that description.  good start. 


lmoore2680 said:


> Hers my two weeks outta soil update
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Well TY MD. I had thought you liked the post I made telling why I hadnt showed the HSH. That pictures I showed was just cause I had just snapped it off of the MS (Marie's Sapphire-purple pheno) & was stoked to show you guys/gals 


MD914 said:


> She's a beauty Dankster
> Didn't you start another plant for the contest? Haven't seen her...how about an update?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

GREAT JOB MD!!!  You know, to be honest with ya, I really dont like the HSH now that I am running a few. The one I had entered got messed up due to the fact I had her sitting on the edge of my work sink & she got a full dose of un PH'D H20.  didnt take to good to it at all.


MD914 said:


> HSH approaching the 8 week mark...I think my flip date is June 3rd
> I'm still not in love with this strain
> View attachment 3160835
> Now I think I should go give her a little drink...


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> GREAT JOB MD!!!  You know, to be honest with ya, I really dont like the HSH now that I am running a few. The one I had entered got messed up due to the fact I had her sitting on the edge of my work sink & she got a full dose of un PH'D H20.  didnt take to good to it at all.


I don't like it either...but I'm going to wait and see if I like her after the flip before I toss her out...I prefer what I have going in my sig


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well TY MD. I had thought you liked the post I made telling why I hadnt showed the HSH. That pictures I showed was just cause I had just snapped it off of the MS (Marie's Sapphire-purple pheno) & was stoked to show you guys/gals


For some reason I thought you started another strain for the contest...I might have stalked that other site


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Naw, it was the HSH remember you,me & Dift started the HSH? lol Well she ended up getting a full dose of un ph'd water & didnt like it to much.. So thats the reason I just entered the Brush Hog in. She was started at the same time of the original HSH I had entered in.


MD914 said:


> For some reason I thought you started another strain for the contest...I might have stalked that other site


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

I hear that.. Well 4 me, Ive just been noting allot, I mean allot of issues with her (Hawaiian Skunk Haze). that & she is super particular about the food she gets.


MD914 said:


> I don't like it either...but I'm going to wait and see if I like her after the flip before I toss her out...I prefer what I have going in my sig


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Naw, it was the HSH remember you,me 7 Dift started the HSH? lol Well she ended up getting a full dose of un ph'd water & didnt like it to much.. So thats the reason I just entered the Brush Hog in. She was started at the same time of the original HSH I had entered in.


Right...so where is the brush hog? Lemme see!!


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I hear that.. Well 4 me, Ive just been noting allot, I mean allot of issues with her (Hawaiian Skunk Haze). that & she is super particular about the food she gets.


That and it's structure is like that of a stick figure  
I think Dlftmyers looks pretty good...but he's holding out on giving an update for some reason...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

ok, gotta snap a few off real quick.. I shale return..


MD914 said:


> Right...so where is the brush hog? Lemme see!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

I agree 100%


MD914 said:


> That and it's structure is like that of a stick figure
> I think Dlftmyers looks pretty good...but he's holding out on giving an update for some reason...


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I agree 100%


Have you seen Butchyboy around lately? I know his mother took a fall and I hope all is well


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

You know now that you mention it, I haven't.. Hope everything is OK.


MD914 said:


> Have you seen Butchyboy around lately? I know his mother took a fall and I hope all is well


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 24, 2014)

My entry.. Auto Climax: Current 3 weeks old from sprout
  

I Win..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

VERY nice 


SirGreenThumb said:


> My entry.. Auto Climax: Current 3 weeks old from sprout
> View attachment 3161275 View attachment 3161276 View attachment 3161277
> 
> I Win..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

BRB guys.. Got to eat....


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

About time!!!  http://stuffstonerslike.com/2010/01/21/breaking-news-seattle-will-no-longer-prosecute-marijuana-possession-offenses/


----------



## dlftmyers (May 24, 2014)

QUOTE="MD914, post: 10534369, member: 651692"]That and it's structure is like that of a stick figure 
I think Dlftmyers looks pretty good...but he's holding out on giving an update for some reason...[/QUOTE]
Okay here she is..she's in the back..reveg clone upfront


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

LST that lady bro.. Or do you plan on some sort of training? 


dlftmyers said:


> QUOTE="MD914, post: 10534369, member: 651692"]That and it's structure is like that of a stick figure
> I think Dlftmyers looks pretty good...but he's holding out on giving an update for some reason...


Okay here she is..she's in the back..reveg clone upfrontView attachment 3161345[/QUOTE]


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Ok guys & gals.. Had to handle a little business, now I am off to snap a few shot 4 you guys..  BRB again. lol


----------



## dlftmyers (May 24, 2014)

[QUOTEkster~420, post: 10533795, member: 494222"]GREAT JOB MD!!!  You know, to be honest with ya, I really dont like the HSH now that I am running a few. The one I had entered got messed up due to the fact I had her sitting on the edge of my work sink & she got a full dose of un PH'D H20.  didnt take to good to it at all.[/QUOTE]


~Dankster~420 said:


> LST that lady bro.. Or do you plan on some sort of training?
> Okay here she is..she's in the back..reveg clone upfrontView attachment 3161345


[/QUOTE]
Super cropping her


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Here is my F1 Brush Hog. She is under a 400 watt CMH.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

See I agree 100% bro.. I wont be running that strain again. Well, unless maybe outdoor 1 yr. Other then that I dont feel it really makes 4 a good Indoor strain.


dlftmyers said:


> [QUOTEkster~420, post: 10533795, member: 494222"]GREAT JOB MD!!!  You know, to be honest with ya, I really dont like the HSH now that I am running a few. The one I had entered got messed up due to the fact I had her sitting on the edge of my work sink & she got a full dose of un PH'D H20.  didnt take to good to it at all.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Here is my F1 Brush Hog. She is under a 400 watt CMH. View attachment 3161373 View attachment 3161374 View attachment 3161375 View attachment 3161376


Pssshhh.. Coming in here posting pics of frosty ass buds and what not.. Who you think you are, dankster.? Pssshhhh


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

haha.. I dont think bro, I just know..  haha


SirGreenThumb said:


> Pssshhh.. Coming in here posting pics of frosty ass buds and what not.. Who you think you are, dankster.? Pssshhhh


----------



## dlftmyers (May 24, 2014)

I'm not impressed with the H.S.H. at all


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

that top pic of that single bud is the 1 that's getting sprayed.. Can you guys tell the difference?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

ME neither. lol No wonder they gave that shit as a 3 x pck freebie. lol


dlftmyers said:


> I'm not impressed with the H.S.H. at all


----------



## dlftmyers (May 24, 2014)

[QUO="~Dankster~420, post: 10534627, member: 494222"]Here is my F1 Brush Hog. She is under a 400 watt CMH. View attachment 3161373 View attachment 3161374 View attachment 3161375 View attachment 3161376[/QUOTE]
How many weeks?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> that top pic of that single bud is the 1 that's getting sprayed.. Can you guys tell the difference?


I can. I can see the hairs receding. However, I know what it looks like in the first stages.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> haha.. I dont think bro, I just know..  haha


Oh there you are.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Total, or just flowering?


dlftmyers said:


> [QUO="~Dankster~420, post: 10534627, member: 494222"]Here is my F1 Brush Hog. She is under a 400 watt CMH. View attachment 3161373 View attachment 3161374 View attachment 3161375 View attachment 3161376


How many weeks?[/QUOTE]


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

haha I have a few others that look like that.. The Purple Monkey's being 1 of them.


SirGreenThumb said:


> I can. I can see the hairs receding. However, I know what it looks like in the first stages.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

IM here, Im here... haha  sorry just bouncing back n forth between transplanting.. Want to see? 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh there you are.


----------



## dlftmyers (May 24, 2014)

OTE="~Dankster~420, post: 10534665, member: 494222"]Total, or just flowering?
How many weeks?[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
Both


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> IM here, Im here... haha  sorry just bouncing back n forth between transplanting.. Want to see?


Sure.. What are you transplanting?


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> QUOTE="MD914, post: 10534369, member: 651692"]That and it's structure is like that of a stick figure
> I think Dlftmyers looks pretty good...but he's holding out on giving an update for some reason...


Okay here she is..she's in the back..reveg clone upfrontView attachment 3161345[/QUOTE]
Wow D  Your really spanking mine


----------



## dlftmyers (May 24, 2014)

UOTE="MD914, post: 10534690, member: 651692"]Okay here she is..she's in the back..reveg clone upfrontView attachment 3161345[/QUOTE]
Wow D  Your really spanking mine [/QUOTE]
Please. Yours is much nicer


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> UOTE="MD914, post: 10534690, member: 651692"]Okay here she is..she's in the back..reveg clone upfrontView attachment 3161345


Wow D  Your really spanking mine [/QUOTE]
Please. Yours is much nicer[/QUOTE]
PLEEEEEASE  Your killin it D


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^
You got nothin' 
LMAO


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

I mentioned showing you my re transplanting pictures  here they are.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

2. weeks flowering.


dlftmyers said:


> OTE="~Dankster~420, post: 10534665, member: 494222"]Total, or just flowering?
> How many weeks?


[/QUOTE]
Both[/QUOTE]


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

I like the LST look that MD's has myself. Of course Im a big fan of LST.. haha although I like those single cola plant to every once in awhile 


dlftmyers said:


> UOTE="MD914, post: 10534690, member: 651692"]Okay here she is..she's in the back..reveg clone upfrontView attachment 3161345


Wow D  Your really spanking mine [/QUOTE]
Please. Yours is much nicer[/QUOTE]


----------



## racerboy71 (May 24, 2014)

i've thought about posting in this thread dankster, but i don't want to jynx myself by projecting a yield like that, so i've refrained..
here's a pix of my so'cal bubba kush i'm about to flip to flower as soon as i take some clones from it though..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

OH WOW.. very NICE bro  I love those huge fans she has on her. haha  Thats NUTS.! I just started a BK (Bubba Kush) myself. 


racerboy71 said:


> i've thought about posting in this thread dankster, but i don't want to jynx myself by projecting a yield like that, so i've refrained..
> here's a pix of my so'cal bubba kush i'm about to flip to flower as soon as i take some clones from it though..
> 
> View attachment 3161410


----------



## racerboy71 (May 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> OH WOW.. very NICE bro  I love those huge fans she has on her. haha  Thats NUTS.! I just started a BK (Bubba Kush) myself.


 thanks man, yeah, she has been a slow vegger, but she'starting to come around a bit.. and yeah, i always love those big ass fan leaves bubba throws out.
i got it as a clone from a fine farmer friend, and at first thought it was pre98 bubba, but the og owner of the cut chimed in and set the record straight, saying it's not pre98, but rather so'cal bubba, and that he actually prefers the so'cal over the pre98 as she tends to yield a bit better, and every bit as potent.. so win win for me, lol..
i love bubba though, one of my all time fave tasting herbs ever.. also has a nice stone to her as well.. i'm pretty excited to see how she turns out though as i've only grown the cali con's pre98 bubba in the past, and although super nice smoke, i culled her due to not putting out much..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Got to LOVE those slow veg ones. ha ha In most cases if you see a slow strain in veg, they EXPLODE in flowering  and end up your best strains. Just what Ive learned over the past years. You will really like the BK bro. IDK if you've ran that 1 b4 though.  Now I LOVED pre98. Sure wished I would've kept some of those beans around!!!! lol I have ran & had some really nice keepers in the past that I dreadfully didn't get to keep. But now I really do think I have that list back up to my par-standers.  been trying to take cuts & keep them in stasis until needed.. 



racerboy71 said:


> thanks man, yeah, she has been a slow vegger, but she'starting to come around a bit.. and yeah, i always love those big ass fan leaves bubba throws out.
> i got it as a clone from a fine farmer friend, and at first thought it was pre98 bubba, but the og owner of the cut chimed in and set the record straight, saying it's not pre98, but rather so'cal bubba, and that he actually prefers the so'cal over the pre98 as she tends to yield a bit better, and every bit as potent.. so win win for me, lol..
> i love bubba though, one of my all time fave tasting herbs ever.. also has a nice stone to her as well.. i'm pretty excited to see how she turns out though as i've only grown the cali con's pre98 bubba in the past, and although super nice smoke, i culled her due to not putting out much..


----------



## dlftmyers (May 24, 2014)

UOTE="MD914, post: 10534721, member: 651692"]^^^^^^^^^^
You got nothin'
LMAO [


~Dankster~420 said:


> I like the LST look that MD's has myself. Of course Im a big fan of LST.. haha although I like those single cola plant to every once in awhile
> Wow D  Your really spanking mine


Please. Yours is much nicer[/QUOTE]I like the way md's looks as well..kinda sexy..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Naw.. not that mine is much nicer bro.. Hell if you would LST or supper crop Im telling ya, you will see a huge difference in yours.  well hell you know that.. cant believe I'm trying to teach a already experienced grower. lol You got this shit bro. I've seen your last crops & hell yeah is all I gots to say 


dlftmyers said:


> UOTE="MD914, post: 10534721, member: 651692"]^^^^^^^^^^
> You got nothin'
> LMAO [
> 
> Please. Yours is much nicer


I like the way md's looks as well..kinda sexy..[/QUOTE]


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Naw.. not that mine is much nicer bro.. Hell if you would LST or supper crop Im telling ya, you will see a huge difference in yours.  well hell you know that.. cant believe I'm trying to teach a already experienced grower. lol You got this shit bro. I've seen your last crops & hell yeah is all I gots to say  I like the way md's looks as well..kinda sexy..


[/QUOTE]
But I think yours will hit harder


----------



## dlftmyers (May 24, 2014)

QUOTE="MD914, post: 10534850, member: 651692"][/QUOTE]
But I think yours will hit harder [/QUOTE]
I think by next Saturday it will be bigger..


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> QUOTE="MD914, post: 10534850, member: 651692"]


But I think yours will hit harder [/QUOTE]
I think by next Saturday it will be bigger..[/QUOTE]
I promise you that...


----------



## dlftmyers (May 24, 2014)

MD914 said:


> But I think yours will hit harder


I think by next Saturday it will be bigger..[/QUOTE]
I promise you that...[/QUOTE]
I hope so..Why is she being so bad ..Should I spank her a little?........


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I think by next Saturday it will be bigger..


I promise you that...[/QUOTE]
I hope so..Why is she being so bad ..Should a spank her a little?........[/QUOTE]
Yes please


----------



## dlftmyers (May 24, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I promise you that...


I hope so..Why is she being so bad ..Should a spank her a little?........[/QUOTE]
Yes please [/QUOTE]
Anything else that I should give her?..


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I hope so..Why is she being so bad ..Should a spank her a little?........


Yes please [/QUOTE]
Anything else I should give her?..[/QUOTE]
Give her all you got...if you think she can take it


----------



## dlftmyers (May 24, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yes please


Anything else I should give her?..[/QUOTE]
Give her all you got...if you think she can take it [/QUOTE]
I think she might like that..


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Anything else I should give her?..


Give her all you got...if you think she can take it [/QUOTE]
I think she might like that..[/QUOTE]
Oh I'm sure she'll love it  Have you thought about pinching her and bending her over? Maybe tie her down? She would probably explode for you


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

TY  I have been pulling those strings down a little at a time. Dont want her to stress. But I plan on making them touch the base of the container all the way around.. I tried to keep the plants trunk in the shape of a triangle for better light penetration. But I think yours will hit harder [/QUOTE]


----------



## dlftmyers (May 24, 2014)

Oh I'm sure she'll love it  Have you thought about pinching her and bending her over? Maybe tie her down? She would probably explode for you [/QUOTE]
I don't want her exploding to quickly...I'll take my time with her.. Thanks
..for the tip..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Ive done this in the past to TONS of ladies. Super- cropping  yeah that was my other plan of attack.. haha 






dlftmyers said:


> Oh I'm sure she'll love it  Have you thought about pinching her and bending her over? Maybe tie her down? She would probably explode for you


I don't want her exploding to quickly...I'll take my time with her.. Thanks
..for the tip..[/QUOTE]


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I like the LST look that MD's has myself. Of course Im a big fan of LST.. haha although I like those single cola plant to every once in awhile
> Wow D  Your really spanking mine


Please. Yours is much nicer[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
You like lat I got something for u
Lst damn auto correct
Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 24, 2014)

Mk Bush hog going on 5 weeks veg in bubble ponics

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 25, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Oh I'm sure she'll love it  Have you thought about pinching her and bending her over? Maybe tie her down? She would probably explode for you


I don't want her exploding to quickly...I'll take my time with her.. Thanks
..for the tip..[/QUOTE]
LMAO...how did I miss this?  I must have been distracted


----------



## chewberto (May 26, 2014)

Sorry, I forgot. This was a few weeks ago. They are on flush and coming down in a week or so..


----------



## kmog33 (May 26, 2014)

So i decided to join the topping club in this comp. Im trying to clone the top but it looks really sad already. Doesnt seem to like being cloned. Im hoping it recovers in case this turns out to be fire.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 28, 2014)

Been out for 8 days or so... This month needs to end!!

Here is my entry at day 41. I moved it to a shopping bag full of my super soil yesterday.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 28, 2014)

My current entered auto. 3weeks 4 days


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 28, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> So i decided to join the topping club in this comp. Im trying to clone the top but it looks really sad already. Doesnt seem to like being cloned. Im hoping it recovers in case this turns out to be fire.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Clones always look sad when you first cut them and put them in their home to produce new roots. It will pass.


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Clones always look sad when you first cut them and put them in their home to produce new roots. It will pass.


Lol i am aware this one just was super sad so well see if it recovers.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 29, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Lol i am aware this one just was super sad so well see if it recovers.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


You would be super sad if someone cut off your head too.


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You would be super sad if someone cut off your head too.


I lol'd at this

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 29, 2014)

You see my plant up there^? She got upset and hermied on me for topping her.. You see her now.. I pulled off the sacs and they were replaced by pistils.


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You see my plant up there^? She got upset and hermied on me for topping her.. You see her now.. I pulled off the sacs and they were replaced by pistils.


Ya topping was a good idea for me it exploded with growth 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2014)

It may outgrow my tent before 8 weeks...

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 29, 2014)

See, she used to have balls.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 29, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> It may outgrow my tent before 8 weeks...
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


haha. You better train her then..


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha. You better train her then..


Its a pain in the ass in the veg tent because the tent is mini at 5.5 feet. I think im about 2 weeks from flip when itll go into my 3 x 5 x 8 foot tent and it wont be a problem anymore. I may just take a ton of cuttings off the top and make it a bush lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 29, 2014)

I don't want to hear it.. My tent is 62 x 36 x 20...
Check out what this bagseed has done after I topped her. (hope its a her) same tent in a 3gal bucket.. Waiting for another to germ for another 5gal bucket.
A little over 2 weeks from sprout.


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I don't want to hear it.. My tent is 62 x 36 x 20...
> Check out what this bagseed has done after I topped her. (hope its a her) same tent in a 3gal bucket.. Waiting for another to germ for another 5gal bucket.
> A little over 2 weeks from sprout.
> View attachment 3165157 View attachment 3165158 View attachment 3165159


I think that is the same size as the one im using for veg its 5.5 tall almost 3 wide and like 1.5 deep

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 4Life2style0 (May 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You would be super sad if someone cut off your head too.


I would too, but what does not kill me makes stronger. I will come back with even more heads lol


SirGreenThumb said:


> I don't want to hear it.. My tent is 62 x 36 x 20...
> Check out what this bagseed has done after I topped her. (hope its a her) same tent in a 3gal bucket.. Waiting for another to germ for another 5gal bucket.
> A little over 2 weeks from sprout.
> View attachment 3165157 View attachment 3165158 View attachment 3165159


hey man. I have seen you In so many threads that I read and would love to see your grows. Or anything really lol but your profile is invitation only.

Hook a noob up man


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 29, 2014)

4Life2style0 said:


> I would too, but what does not kill me makes stronger. I will come back with even more heads lol
> 
> hey man. I have seen you In so many threads that I read and would love to see your grows. Or anything really lol but your profile is invitation only.
> 
> Hook a noob up man


My journal isn't invitation only. But I followed you, so you can view anything of mine now.

My current grow is in my sig. Its a clickable link that says auto climax


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2014)

Taking over my veg tent.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 29, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Taking over my veg tent.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Nice and green.


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2014)

So may have to flip before 8 weeks or itll be too tall for my lights im using all leds for flower this summer. Probably going to take 10 or so cuttings off it tomorrow and see if i can get the last week and a half out of it.

Plus i need room for the seedlings.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 30, 2014)

yeah I would go ahead. haha Your going to have a TREE bro..  looking really good 


kmog33 said:


> So may have to flip before 8 weeks or itll be too tall for my lights im using all leds for flower this summer. Probably going to take 10 or so cuttings off it tomorrow and see if i can get the last week and a half out of it.
> 
> Plus i need room for the seedlings.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 30, 2014)

F1 Brush Hog LST'D more


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> yeah I would go ahead. haha Your going to have a TREE bro..  looking really good


Ya i think im going to. Grab a bunch of cuts today then throw it in the flowering tent this weekend as soon as it recovers. Ill be 11 days short of my 8 week veg, so not the biggest loss, im just worried about losing yield from that 11 days lol.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 30, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> F1 Brush Hog LST'D more View attachment 3166133 View attachment 3166134 View attachment 3166135 View attachment 3166136 View attachment 3166137 View attachment 3166138


Nice Dankster...is this the one you replaced the HSH with? How long did you veg?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks. Yeah she was started right at the same time as the HSH. She may be a few days younger actually. But not by much (2 to 3 day) period. Here she was vegging & week 1 flowering.   


MD914 said:


> Nice Dankster...is this the one you replaced the HSH with? How long did you veg?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 30, 2014)

Sounds like a plan bro.  You shouldn't loose all that much. At least I wouldn't think so just from 11 days. But IDK some strains do allot that last week. lol So its a toss bro.. But I would if I where you 4 sure. lol


kmog33 said:


> Ya i think im going to. Grab a bunch of cuts today then throw it in the flowering tent this weekend as soon as it recovers. Ill be 11 days short of my 8 week veg, so not the biggest loss, im just worried about losing yield from that 11 days lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Sounds like a plan bro.  You shouldn't loose all that much. At least I wouldn't think so just from 11 days. But IDK some strains do allot that last week. lol So its a toss bro.. But I would if I where you 4 sure. lol


It just took forever to hit the rapid growth stage and now that its there its growing like a moster and a week probably will make a big difference lol or i may just ve paranoid. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 30, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks. Yeah she was started right at the same time as the HSH. She may be a few days younger actually. But not by much (2 to 3 day) period. Here she was vegging & week 1 flowering. View attachment 3166144 View attachment 3166145 View attachment 3166147


So how long since the flip?  We're just hitting our 8 week veg mark now


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 30, 2014)

Around 2 & half weeks. Had to flip early cause headed to the beach. lol still have to figure out a way to water them when Im gone though.. I was thinking about just running some airlines to my water pump & run them to each container. Then just set it on a timer with a slow drip. I hope it will work, and the power doesnt go out while Im away!!


MD914 said:


> So how long since the flip?  We're just hitting our 8 week veg mark now


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 30, 2014)

I hear that.. yeah like said some you really cant tell much growth in a week & some you can.. Like that damn HSH, I really couldn't tell all that much height wise, but in girth she was starting to bush out. Just wouldn't grow tall. Got up around 6" or so & I was going to transplant her & had sit her ass in my work sink, in doing so I was working with my other ladies & forgot she was sitting under the faucet & turned that shit on.. OOPS! She DID not like that 7.0 PH at all... I just sit her aside & continued working on the others, went back & looked later and she was all withered up from the big dose. I thought she may bounce back form being over watered but never did. So I just chalked it up as her getting to much h20 & the higher PH.


kmog33 said:


> It just took forever to hit the rapid growth stage and now that its there its growing like a moster and a week probably will make a big difference lol or i may just ve paranoid.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Around 2 & half weeks. Had to flip early cause headed to the beach. lol still have to figure out a way to water them when Im gone though.. I was thinking about just running some airlines to my water pump & run them to each container. Then just set it on a timer with a slow drip. I hope it will work, and the power doesnt go out while Im away!!


I used to run a soil room with a water pump/lines on timers. I think we had three tiny tubes that fed each plant and it ran every other day for 15 or 30 min if i remember correctly. Our drip tubes fed extremely slowly. We just initially timed how long it took for the tubes to completely water the pots and stuck to that.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 30, 2014)

sounds like my kind of grow.. Ive previously done the soil air injection, & recently started back doing it like that.. I would say it would go really good adding in a drip system. I was sitting here trying to figure out some sort of schedule.. Also thought just getting a huge kiddy pool & sitting them in it with water in it. lol I think the drip lines would be better though. Thanks 4 the information though.  




kmog33 said:


> I used to run a soil room with a water pump/lines on timers. I think we had three tiny tubes that fed each plant and it ran every other day for 15 or 30 min if i remember correctly. Our drip tubes fed extremely slowly. We just initially timed how long it took for the tubes to completely water the pots and stuck to that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> sounds like my kind of grow.. Ive previously done the soil air injection, & recently started back doing it like that.. I would say it would go really good adding in a drip system. I was sitting here trying to figure out some sort of schedule.. Also thought just getting a huge kiddy pool & sitting them in it with water in it. lol I think the drip lines would be better though. Thanks 4 the information though.


I think the problem with leaving them in water is root rot.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 30, 2014)

If you figure something out for watering when you are gone let me know!!!! I am heading to the islands in the Seattle area in July to go camping for 5 days. Right now I have to water the flowering plants every other day so I will be coming home to dead plant's 

Or I should say I will be coming home to my room-0-death!! 


How did that work out for you Kmog???


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> If you figure something out for watering when you are gone let me know!!!! I am heading to the islands in the Seattle area in July to go camping for 5 days. Right now I have to water the flowering plants every other day so I will be coming home to dead plant's
> 
> Or I should say I will be coming home to my room-0-death!!
> 
> ...


The drip lines as long as you dont oversoak them work great. I just left last weekend to go to a festival for four days with a bunch of seedlings i was worried about, just soaked them down with water and when i came home everything was fine. It was actually my dwc buckets that needed water the most when i got back.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (May 30, 2014)

Here ya go this is from another thread we were taking about these. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_579909-1359...ntURL=?Ntt=mini+irrigation+kit&amp;facetInfo=


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (May 30, 2014)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_579909-13598-R560DP_0__?productId=50126499&Ntt=mini+irrigation+kit&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=mini+irrigation+kit&facetInfo=
My phone app with these links I just need to quit posting them I guess. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 30, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Here ya go this is from another thread we were taking about these.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_579909-1359...ntURL=?Ntt=mini irrigation kit&amp;facetInfo=
> 
> ...


The linky goes nowhere! 

Oh... You just posted a good one!!! 




kmog33 said:


> The drip lines as long as you dont oversoak them work great. I just left last weekend to go to a festival for four days with a bunch of seedlings i was worried about, just soaked them down with water and when i came home everything was fine. It was actually my dwc buckets that needed water the most when i got back.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Nice! 

My flowering plants need 1 gallon every two days (or so) 3rd day is a risk on some strains. I will set something up soon so I can get it working as best as possible.

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## SlimTim (May 30, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> The linky goes nowhere!
> 
> Oh... You just posted a good one!!!
> 
> ...


I seem to be having issues posting with the app on my phone for some reason. I'll be watching to see what you come up with. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 30, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I seem to be having issues posting with the app on my phone for some reason. I'll be watching to see what you come up with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app



That kit looks like the ticket!!! Thanks again! Next time I head into town I will see if they have one in stock. My biggest concern is over watering with it since I won't be able to tell how light the bags are from the coast.


----------



## SlimTim (May 30, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> That kit looks like the ticket!!! Thanks again! Next time I head into town I will see if they have one in stock. My biggest concern is over watering with it since I won't be able to tell how light the bags are from the coast.


Your welcome. It took me a bit of time to tune my setup in when I was using it but I also bought my stuff piece by piece and used 2 different emitters since a couple needed more water than others. 
Best of luck and hope it world's out for you. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hydroMD (May 30, 2014)

Id be shocked if this guy had less than a pound dried. Thinking more like 20 oz.


----------



## er0senin (May 30, 2014)

hmm is it to late to jump on this train ?


----------



## MD914 (May 31, 2014)

HSH approaching the 8 week mark. Transplanted to an 18 gallon container this morning...topdressed with some happy frog fruit and flower, compost, castings, lime, de...will drag her to the closet to go under the 600 with my other big girl Tuesday morning


----------



## KineBoisin420 (May 31, 2014)

Apologies lads, but I'm going to have to pull up stakes in this. Timing isnt working out. Maybe next round. GL to all.


----------



## kmog33 (May 31, 2014)

MD914 said:


> HSH approaching the 8 week mark. Transplanted to an 18 gallon container this morning...topdressed with some happy frog fruit and flower, compost, castings, lime, de...will drag her to the closet to go under the 600 with my other big girl Tuesday morning


----------



## SlimTim (May 31, 2014)

My 5' HSH in the back right corner. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2014)

Into the flowering tent! 6.5 weeks, was gonna get too big if i waited any longer.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 1, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Into the flowering tent! 6.5 weeks, was gonna get too big if i waited any longer.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


What strain is this?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> What strain is this?


Chemdog

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 1, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Chemdog
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Oh yeah...cool...I remember now  You didnt do any training to control height?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Oh yeah...cool...I remember now  You didnt do any training to control height?


I just took 15 cuttings off the top of it...lol. so now its a little bush. Ill tie it as it flowers, but its a pain in the ass to change the res buckets when i start to tie the plants down.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 1, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I just took 15 cuttings off the top of it...lol. so now its a little bush. Ill tie it as it flowers, but its a pain in the ass to change the res buckets when i start to tie the plants down.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Awesome!! Gonna be fun to watch her blow up


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Awesome!! Gonna be fun to watch her blow up


Lol ya im interested to see how big it gets. Its ghs and its a pretty plant so far. Ive heard sketchy things about them but the video for this one it looked too good to pass up for 8 bucks on my last order so i grabbed it and if it grows anything like the one in their video im scared of how big this one will get.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 2, 2014)

KineBoisin420 said:


> Apologies lads, but I'm going to have to pull up stakes in this. Timing isnt working out. Maybe next round. GL to all.



Well that Blows!!! Sorry to here that!! I am sure we will be doing this again real soon like...

I will be on vacation part of my grow sooooooooo.... ARGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! 

I did grab this while I was in town this weekend.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 2, 2014)

Well mine started out looking like it was going to be a contender but it hasn't really bulked up much! Still clear water only at day 48 of veg. 8 mores days till she goes into the Room-0-Death!!!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 2, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Well mine started out looking like it was going to be a contender but it hasn't really bulked up much! Still clear water only at day 48 of veg. 8 mores days till she goes into the Room-0-Death!!!!!


She looks nice and healthy...


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 2, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Well mine started out looking like it was going to be a contender but it hasn't really bulked up much! Still clear water only at day 48 of veg. 8 mores days till she goes into the Room-0-Death!!!!!


Looks good. Mine did the opposite, started super slow then blew up.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 2, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Well mine started out looking like it was going to be a contender but it hasn't really bulked up much! Still clear water only at day 48 of veg. 8 mores days till she goes into the Room-0-Death!!!!!


Shes gonna blow up when you flip her...Im sure she's still in it


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

I believe Im going to go the water pump route 


ButchyBoy said:


> If you figure something out for watering when you are gone let me know!!!! I am heading to the islands in the Seattle area in July to go camping for 5 days. Right now I have to water the flowering plants every other day so I will be coming home to dead plant's
> 
> Or I should say I will be coming home to my room-0-death!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Its never to late to join in bro.. anyone can join in. There's NO rules as to what to grow, or what medium to use, nor lighting. The only thing I had asked was a 8 week veg. I myself had to drop out cause of a major accident!  had my little HSH (Hawaiian Skunk Haze) sitting at my work sink & forgot she was right smack under the faucet & turned it on. Needless to say she didnt take to good to the high PH. Went back later all to find her limped over. lol So I thought she would straighten up once she got over being over watered, but she didnt never recover. So I had this F1 Brush Hog going at the same time, so i figured I would just enter her in. 


er0senin said:


> hmm is it to late to jump on this train ?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hot damn!! Did you say 18 gallon  Good lord MD. Your going to have a TREE!!! haha  great job thus far... + rep keep up the great work.. 


MD914 said:


> HSH approaching the 8 week mark. Transplanted to an 18 gallon container this morning...topdressed with some happy frog fruit and flower, compost, castings, lime, de...will drag her to the closet to go under the 600 with my other big girl Tuesday morning
> View attachment 3166727


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I believe Im going to go the water pump route



Hydro??????


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

theres always room for you in the next up coming side by side. Hopefully there will be more joining in when that one hits, and I myself can keep better track of everything then. Its just been rough keeping up with all the orders, not to mention the new site we are working on that will be opening in a 3 to 4 day period 


KineBoisin420 said:


> Apologies lads, but I'm going to have to pull up stakes in this. Timing isnt working out. Maybe next round. GL to all.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thats a good 1. I have a few Chemdog, & the Chem Dawg. lol  I worked the original Chem into 1 of my newer creations. Had some fem Chem pollen stored up & dosed a lady I had with it.  Should turn out super good.


kmog33 said:


> Chemdog
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, air injection (soil) with hydro lines running to each container.. haha 


ButchyBoy said:


> Hydro??????


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

That's what she is getting ----> F1 Brush Hog week 3 flowering. B4 the heavy LST    After more LST -->      I have her under a CMH. as of now.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well, air injection (soil) with hydro lines running to each container.. haha



Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...............


I wanna try that!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

I use to do air injection with a soil medium all the time, just didn't have me a good pump at that time. I ended up getting me 1 of those higher $ industrial pumps which pushes out 45 lps. Ran my lines to each container & placed the round air stones in the bottoms of each container. I like those cause you can usually locate the " you need for the container your working with. That way when you feed the food sits there & "bubbles", then whats leftover just simply drains out being pushed by the air & gravity. I LST'D the hell out of each one I am doing the air injection on.  Even my DD (Desert Diesel) Here -->    


ButchyBoy said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...............
> 
> 
> I wanna try that!!!!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hot damn!! Did you say 18 gallon  Good lord MD. Your going to have a TREE!!! haha  great job thus far... + rep keep up the great work..


Thanks Dankster


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

NP.. Gots to give credit where its due. 


MD914 said:


> Thanks Dankster


----------



## MD914 (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> That's what she is getting ----> F1 Brush Hog week 3 flowering. B4 the heavy LST View attachment 3169457 View attachment 3169459 View attachment 3169458 After more LST --> View attachment 3169460 View attachment 3169463 View attachment 3169465 View attachment 3169466 View attachment 3169467 I have her under a CMH. as of now.


Can you please explain to me exactly what I am looking at? Am I crazy or do I see 2 or 3 stems? Did she stretch to the sky and you buried super deep


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

F1 Brush Hog week 3 flowering.


MD914 said:


> Can you please explain to me exactly what I am looking at? Am I crazy or do I see 2 or 3 stems? Did she stretch to the sky and you buried super deep


----------



## MD914 (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> F1 Brush Hog week 3 flowering.


Lol...I get THAT...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

No, no stretch at all to that one. Yeah you see 3 stalks coming out of the container. I applied heavy LST to that 1 (Brush Hog) & simply reburied her when I transplanted lol.... here's a better shot of whats going on... although she has been LST'D more now 


MD914 said:


> Can you please explain to me exactly what I am looking at? Am I crazy or do I see 2 or 3 stems? Did she stretch to the sky and you buried super deep


----------



## MD914 (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> No, no stretch at all to that one. Yeah you see 3 stalks coming out of the container. I applied heavy LST to that 1 (Brush Hog) & simply reburied her when I transplanted lol.... here's a better shot of whats going on... although she has been LST'D more now View attachment 3169511


Gotcha!  Lookin good!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

thanks.. 


MD914 said:


> Gotcha!  Lookin good!!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> NP.. Gots to give credit where its due.


I just have an awesome teacher


----------



## MD914 (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is the HSH (on the right) in her new spot. Lights out this AM...the one on the left is my Strawberry Blue 3 weeks in...
 
And yes, I know I need to get that filter up higher...I'm moving things around on my shelf


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Here is the HSH (on the right) in her new spot. Lights out this AM...the one on the left is my Strawberry Blue 3 weeks in...
> View attachment 3169525
> And yes, I know I need to get that filter up higher...I'm moving things around on my shelf


You dont need to lol just would be more efficient, but if it works, it works. I dont even use a filter. Or ducting in my current setup because i dont have heat problems lol. Just a fan that pushes air into the tent and a fan that pulls air out of the tent.

Looking good, it seems as if were about the same size. Whatre you flowering under?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Its never to late to join in bro.. anyone can join in. There's NO rules as to what to grow, or what medium to use, nor lighting. The only thing I had asked was a 8 week veg. I myself had to drop out cause of a major accident!  had my little HSH (Hawaiian Skunk Haze) sitting at my work sink & forgot she was right smack under the faucet & turned it on. Needless to say she didnt take to good to the high PH. Went back later all to find her limped over. lol So I thought she would straighten up once she got over being over watered, but she didnt never recover. So I had this F1 Brush Hog going at the same time, so i figured I would just enter her in.


Yep rules are slightly bendable. I couldnt make the full 8 week veg due to space limitations. Still looking like she should pull more than 3 oz though  im hopeful anyway.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, TY for thinking of me as your teacher.  I would LOVE to teach others how to grow if they ever wanted to share notes, or how they go about certain things. Ive always wanted to be someones care giver to.  all kidding aside  I just don't want to ever come off as a "know it all", or anyone to think that Im boasting, or that my shit don't stink. Cause Im not like that @ all.  totally opposite . Just love life & my children (real kids)  & my other "kids" (plants) haha & like sharing my pics with everyone.


MD914 said:


> I just have an awesome teacher


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

you caught me b4 I said it. haha  yeah I just ordered me a new inline & scrubber last week.  cant wait 4 it to get here.


MD914 said:


> Here is the HSH (on the right) in her new spot. Lights out this AM...the one on the left is my Strawberry Blue 3 weeks in...
> View attachment 3169525
> And yes, I know I need to get that filter up higher...I'm moving things around on my shelf


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

yeah I try not to throw a shit ton of "rules" at everyone, being I had originally started this just so guys & gals could join in & have fun.  and show off each others grows & just shoot the shit about likes & dislikes, and or problems they may be having with their grows, and hints that old school growers could help the new comers with. 


kmog33 said:


> Yep rules are slightly bendable. I couldnt make the full 8 week veg due to space limitations. Still looking like she should pull more than 3 oz though  im hopeful anyway.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well, TY for thinking of me as your teacher.  I would LOVE to teach others how to grow if they ever wanted to share notes, or how they go about certain things. Ive always wanted to be someones care giver to.  all kidding aside  I just don't want to ever come off as a "know it all", or anyone to think that Im boasting, or that my shit don't stink. Cause Im not like that @ all.  totally opposite . Just love life & my children (real kids)  & my other "kids" (plants) haha & like sharing my pics with everyone.


Being a caregiver is fairly rewarding. I kept 30 or so patients when we closed our dispensary and i gotta say i do love working with them.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

See, that's what IM talking about  I think it would be so rewarding to be able to do so. I have crones myself & I have to say it helps me out allot, and the other good thing is I don't have to eat boxes of damn Imodium just to be "normal". I toke up & the symptoms go away. A all organic plant that takes that issue away will always have a place in my garden as long as I am still kicking.. haha 


kmog33 said:


> Being a caregiver is fairly rewarding. I kept 30 or so patients when we closed our dispensary and i gotta say i do love working with them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 3, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> You dont need to lol just would be more efficient, but if it works, it works. I dont even use a filter. Or ducting in my current setup because i dont have heat problems lol. Just a fan that pushes air into the tent and a fan that pulls air out of the tent.
> 
> Looking good, it seems as if were about the same size. Whatre you flowering under?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


600 watt...the filter is necessary...that SB is quite aromatic


----------



## MD914 (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well, TY for thinking of me as your teacher.  I would LOVE to teach others how to grow if they ever wanted to share notes, or how they go about certain things. Ive always wanted to be someones care giver to.  all kidding aside  I just don't want to ever come off as a "know it all", or anyone to think that Im boasting, or that my shit don't stink. Cause Im not like that @ all.  totally opposite . Just love life & my children (real kids)  & my other "kids" (plants) haha & like sharing my pics with everyone.


 I was actually referring to Woody...he's taught me just about everything I know 

Reason for edit: EPIC FAIL...LMFAO...I hope nobody saw that!!!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> you caught me b4 I said it. haha  yeah I just ordered me a new inline & scrubber last week.  cant wait 4 it to get here.


It's normally on the shelf above but I'm "redecorating"...lol...shouldhave it back up there tonight


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh I see how you are.. Its all good  lol. There's plenty of great growers out there.


MD914 said:


> I was actually referring to Woody...he's taught me just about everything I know
> 
> Reason for edit: EPIC FAIL...LMFAO...I hope nobody saw that!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> 600 watt...the filter is necessary...that SB is quite aromatic


Ya my tents are in.my garage and im in ca so i dont really care about odor lol im all legit and within my numbers. I also run a 600. Nut now im running about 530 watts of led in the same space, well see what happens.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

thats a good thing  thats my exact reasoning behind moving to CO.  haha Getting ready to go back out there to check out some stuff. I have to locate a print shop that wont try in sock me with 650$ just for x 50 of our t-shirts. lol


kmog33 said:


> Ya my tents are in.my garage and im in ca so i dont really care about odor lol im all legit and within my numbers. I also run a 600. Nut now im running about 530 watts of led in the same space, well see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2014)

I love the way the leds look. Shes already taking up almost half of the 3x5 shed in 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

I do 2.  I also like how they cause a plant to produce the early trichs. Ive noted a hell of allot more trichome production using LED'S vs HPS. However I cant say the same when it comes to CMH. 


kmog33 said:


> I love the way the leds looks. Shes already taking up almost half of the 3x5 shed in
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks great bro.. You using 5 gln 


kmog33 said:


> I love the way the leds look. Shes already taking up almost half of the 3x5 shed in
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I do 2.  I also like how they cause a plant to produce the early trichs. Ive noted a hell of allot more trichome production using LED'S vs HPS. However I cant say the same when it comes to CMH.


I actually threw a little 150 watt hps on the ground underneath the two plants i have in there right now. Led penetration problem solved lol. Although the 5 watt lensed leds i have over the top should penetrate fine.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Looks great bro.. You using 5 gln


Yep 5 gallon dwc buckets

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

I hear that.. I used the CFLS & a few smaller T5 systems I had laying around for that. They just seem to do better if they have/are getting lighting from the tops & bottoms. Ive found your popcorns turn into "nugs" if you can do this. 


kmog33 said:


> I actually threw a little 150 watt hps on the ground underneath the two plants i have in there right now. Led penetration problem solved lol. Although the 5 watt lensed leds i have over the top should penetrate fine.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 3, 2014)

H.S.H. First day of flowering.....She's a girl..starting to see some pistols..


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2014)

How many people are running hsh in this comp lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Looking good Dift.  


I just updated to. On my regular thread here if you dont care taking a peek .  pretty please.. https://www.rollitup.org/t/danks-update-come-on-friends-take-a-look-let-me-know-what-you-think.621620/page-1443#post-10567441 I just took my Marie's Sapphire (purple pheno) & scored some really nice feminized beans 


dlftmyers said:


> H.S.H. First day of flowering.....She's a girl..starting to see some pistols..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

3 that I know of. Well wait, back to 2 now. I was the third. 


kmog33 said:


> How many people are running hsh in this comp lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Looking good Dift.
> 
> 
> I just updated to. On my regular thread here if you dont care taking a peek .  pretty please.. https://www.rollitup.org/t/danks-update-come-on-friends-take-a-look-let-me-know-what-you-think.621620/page-1443#post-10567441 I just took my Marie's Sapphire (purple pheno) & scored some really nice feminized beans


Thanks Dankster...she has six main tops ..she's in a 10 gallon tote or 12 gallon...I forget lol..


----------



## duudical (Jun 3, 2014)

I will join in with this G13 White Lavender if that is cool. She is about 2 weeks from sprouting.

In veg I use:
H16 Veg A+B, H&G Drip Clean, H&G Magic Green + H16 Foliar (twice per week foliar feeding), Terpinator, Growtastic EPG (Beneficials), compost tea once per week, Black Label Root Enhance, H16 Finish

In bloom I use:
H16 Bud A+B, H&G Drip Clan, Terpinator, H&G BudXL, Black Label Root Enhance, Dutch Master Zone, H16 Finish

This is a 5gallon bucket fitted with the waterfarm kit from GH and the grow media is Growstones. She is in a 10" netpot.

I will top her and train her for 8 tops - at least that is my plan.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2014)

duudical said:


> I will join in with this G13 White Lavender if that is cool. She is about 2 weeks from sprouting.
> 
> In veg I use:
> H16 Veg A+B, H&G Drip Clean, H&G Magic Green + H16 Foliar (twice per week foliar feeding), Terpinator, Growtastic EPG (Beneficials), compost tea once per week, Black Label Root Enhance, H16 Finish
> ...


Shes cute 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## er0senin (Jun 4, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Its never to late to join in bro.. anyone can join in. There's NO rules as to what to grow, or what medium to use, nor lighting. The only thing I had asked was a 8 week veg. I myself had to drop out cause of a major accident!  had my little HSH (Hawaiian Skunk Haze) sitting at my work sink & forgot she was right smack under the faucet & turned it on. Needless to say she didnt take to good to the high PH. Went back later all to find her limped over. lol So I thought she would straighten up once she got over being over watered, but she didnt never recover. So I had this F1 Brush Hog going at the same time, so i figured I would just enter her in.



Great bro  .


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 4, 2014)

Cool beans..  cant wait to see her bloom bro 


dlftmyers said:


> Thanks Dankster...she has six main tops ..she's in a 10 gallon tote or 12 gallon...I forget lol..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 4, 2014)

Glad 2 see another joining in.. Like anything, the more the merry er haha . Just wanted to take quick sec & let you know your welcome, and we all hope to see more of you around these parts, and your little lady.  I hope to get the chance to talk to you. Have a wonderful day bro. 
She looks like she is off to a great start  

Dank.


duudical said:


> I will join in with this G13 White Lavender if that is cool. She is about 2 weeks from sprouting.
> 
> In veg I use:
> H16 Veg A+B, H&G Drip Clean, H&G Magic Green + H16 Foliar (twice per week foliar feeding), Terpinator, Growtastic EPG (Beneficials), compost tea once per week, Black Label Root Enhance, H16 Finish
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 4, 2014)

I went ahead & got me a few little guys going.. Getting ready to start increasing their NPK ratios.. Looking a tad bit pale green 4 my liking. There @ 500 ppm right now & still show a little deficiency in the Shoreline & Green Crack... At least its looking like that 2 me.. Hopefully an increase will start to green things up a bit. What do you guys think  anyone else agree 

F1 (1 of my new creation) Bubble Widow -->   Shoreline --->  & 2nd generation Green Crack --->


----------



## duudical (Jun 4, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Glad 2 see another joining in.. Like anything, the more the merry er haha . Just wanted to take quick sec & let you know your welcome, and we all hope to see more of you around these parts, and your little lady.  I hope to get the chance to talk to you. Have a wonderful day bro.
> She looks like she is off to a great start
> 
> Dank.


Thanks Dank! I am looking forward to getting to know everyone and seeing the incredible ganja you guys grow


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I went ahead & got me a few little guys going.. Getting ready to start increasing their NPK ratios.. Looking a tad bit pale green 4 my liking. There @ 500 ppm right now & still show a little deficiency in the Shoreline & Green Crack... At least its looking like that 2 me.. Hopefully an increase will start to green things up a bit. What do you guys think  anyone else agree
> 
> F1 (1 of my new creation) Bubble Widow --> View attachment 3170483 View attachment 3170484 Shoreline ---> View attachment 3170481 & 2nd generation Green Crack ---> View attachment 3170482


Shoreline? And bubblegum x ww? Or bubble kush x ww?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 4, 2014)

Update on my auto climax:
Light bleaching, little (N) def, but mostly healthy.  She is getting big though. My light is almost at the top of my tent. 
  

Pollinated top.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2014)

Diddo. 


duudical said:


> Thanks Dank! I am looking forward to getting to know everyone and seeing the incredible ganja you guys grow


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2014)

YUP..  Shoreline... haha  And for the Bubble Widow. Thats 1 of my newer creations.. 1 of the 2 crosses I had got from a Bubblegum x White Widow. I named her Bubble Widow.  I have Bubba Kush going I may end up mixing her in there somewhere 


kmog33 said:


> Shoreline? And bubblegum x ww? Or bubble kush x ww?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2014)

well holly hell!!! LOOK who tit is.. haha  whats up bro? Damn I was starting to think you didnt love us any longer. haha j/k bro.. I know everyone has "home life", and just cant be on like they wished they could, or all the time like us other nuts..  Me, I took a break yesterday.. You ort to be proud of me for doing so.. haha 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Update on my auto climax:
> Light bleaching, little (N) def, but mostly healthy.  She is getting big though. My light is almost at the top of my tent.
> View attachment 3170817 View attachment 3170818 View attachment 3170819
> 
> Pollinated top.  View attachment 3170820


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2014)

You know, Im glad you brought the SL to my attention.  You know, Im not shitting 1 bit when I say that little bad bitch sure does STINK!! I mean, I could understand a bigger plant, or medium size stinking like this. lol But this little girl is only 3" above the soil & I shit you not you can be standing at least 5 ft away & get hints of her skunky goodness from that distance.!!


kmog33 said:


> Shoreline? And bubblegum x ww? Or bubble kush x ww?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> YUP..  Shoreline... haha  And for the Bubble Widow. Thats 1 of my newer creations.. 1 of the 2 crosses I had got from a Bubblegum x White Widow. I named her Bubble Widow.  I have Bubba Kush going I may end up mixing her in there somewhere


I would love that, you know ive been looking for good bubba recently. 



~Dankster~420 said:


> You know, Im glad you brought the SL to my attention.  You know, Im not shitting 1 bit when I say that little bad bitch sure does STINK!! I mean, I could understand a bigger plant, or medium size stinking like this. lol But this little girl is only 3" above the soil & I shit you not you can be standing at least 5 ft away & get hints of her skunky goodness from that distance.!!


My diesel is like that. Even the dudes stink lol.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2014)

I hear that.. yeah when I get a good stinker, I try like hell to hold onto it.. I have been known to take cuts off my original males, take down the big males, place the cuts in a RM container & stick them into the fridge for stasis. Like this here -->   that way you avoid any cross pollination, you get to keep your originals in a out of the way spot, you dont have to tend to them all the time, just sit back & wait for them to root.  These guys/gals have been in the fridge NO light mind you for going on 3 weeks now 


kmog33 said:


> I would love that, you know ive been looking for good bubba recently.
> 
> 
> My diesel is like that. Even the dudes stink lol.
> ...


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 5, 2014)

Been really busy with life lately so getting out to my room has been hit and miss at best!!

Here is La'Taniana'Bo'Vanashrianiqualiquanice at day 51... 5 more days till I flip her over and do her............ 

I sure as hell don't see this hitting 3 ounces... [ Kicks Dirt ]


----------



## Daggy (Jun 5, 2014)

This is a Super silver haze at like week 

 

This is a plushberry early flower as well.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 5, 2014)

I guess since we are doing updates here is 26 days from germ



Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 5, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Been really busy with life lately so getting out to my room has been hit and miss at best!!
> 
> Here is La'Taniana'Bo'Vanashrianiqualiquanice at day 51... 5 more days till I flip her over and do her............
> 
> ...


You might get there...don't be so negative 

At first glance I swear that plant was in a knock off Gucci bag...that would be seriously ghetto


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry bout that bro.. I sure know how it goes though (busy)..  Your lady is looking like she is going to turn out great!!  keep it up buddy.


ButchyBoy said:


> Been really busy with life lately so getting out to my room has been hit and miss at best!!
> 
> Here is La'Taniana'Bo'Vanashrianiqualiquanice at day 51... 5 more days till I flip her over and do her............
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2014)

HOLLY HELL.. Looks like an outdoor. lol I like the SSH myself. The taste is great! I also like me some SLH (Super Lemon Haze). Hell what am I saying, I love anything that has a lemon taste.. lol LOKKS great bro!  keep it up. 

Peace.


Daggy said:


> View attachment 3171720 This is a Super silver haze at like week
> 
> View attachment 3171721
> 
> This is a plushberry early flower as well.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2014)

Cruising the purple.. haha  LOOKS great bro.. 


kmog33 said:


> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice & compact.. Hell yeah.! Looking damn fine.  


lmoore2680 said:


> I guess since we are doing updates here is 26 days from germ
> 
> View attachment 3171826
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Cruising the purple.. haha  LOOKS great bro..


Its funny because to my eyes the leaves look green under the light but my camera just gets purple. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2014)

Here's my F1 Brush Hog. -->   


& 1 of my other LST projects.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2014)

I hear that.. Yeah, I have to wear dang shades to go in there where the LED is.. lol either that or stair at green spots for hours.. lol  


kmog33 said:


> Its funny because to my eyes the leaves look green under the light but my camera just gets purple.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2014)

I got plenty of "knock off" items.. ha ha  like this inline I just got.. it does an ok job I guess for what I have tied up into it. The other day my sister scored a coach purse for only 1$.. lol the lady was a sweetheart & knows her (sister) rlly well. I thought to self, damn. that was super NICE of that of her.


MD914 said:


> You might get there...don't be so negative
> 
> At first glance I swear that plant was in a knock off Gucci bag...that would be seriously ghetto


----------



## UncleReemis (Jun 5, 2014)

hmm. Maybe tomorrow I'll post my strawberry blue here and finish her out with you guys. If that's okay, ofc. Is there a specific veg time? Or just any veg time? If I get 3 zips from my 30 day vegged SB I'll do a damn back flip!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> hmm. Maybe tomorrow I'll post my strawberry blue here and finish her out with you guys. If that's okay, ofc. Is there a specific veg time? Or just any veg time? If I get 3 zips from my 30 day vegged SB I'll do a damn back flip!


Was supposed to be 8 week veg, i only made it 6 from seed before it got too big for my space.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 6, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I got plenty of "knock off" items.. ha ha  like this inline I just got.. it does an ok job I guess for what I have tied up into it. The other day my sister scored a coach purse for only 1$.. lol the lady was a sweetheart & knows her (sister) rlly well. I thought to self, damn. that was super NICE of that of her.


What kind of inline did you get? What were you using before? I need to pick one up for my tent 
As far as knock offs go...you can get them at the flea market here for next to nothing...BUT they will probably fall apart if you put anything in them, you can tell they're fake and I think they're made from highly toxic materials  There is something to be said for quality...my Dooney & Bourke is virtually indestructible


----------



## MD914 (Jun 6, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> hmm. Maybe tomorrow I'll post my strawberry blue here and finish her out with you guys. If that's okay, ofc. Is there a specific veg time? Or just any veg time? If I get 3 zips from my 30 day vegged SB I'll do a damn back flip!


I wanna see 
Here's my Strawberry Blue...almost 4 weeks...


----------



## MD914 (Jun 6, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Here's my F1 Brush Hog. --> View attachment 3171988 View attachment 3171991 View attachment 3171992
> 
> 
> & 1 of my other LST projects.  View attachment 3171993


Question about your LST plants...In most cases LST would be used to control height and increase the amount of bud sites...but it doesn't seem that you would have height issues with these as they are already flowering  and relatively small. Soooo... what is the purpose of LST in your case


----------



## UncleReemis (Jun 6, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I wanna see
> Here's my Strawberry Blue...almost 4 weeks...
> View attachment 3172186
> View attachment 3172187
> View attachment 3172188


Awesome job training her man! Here's mine day 40 of flower (taken last night):

She's pretty much solid bud, gonna have to up my air flow I think lol


----------



## MD914 (Jun 6, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Awesome job training her man! Here's mine day 40 of flower (taken last night):
> View attachment 3172245
> She's pretty much solid bud, gonna have to up my air flow I think lol


Thanks  Yours is quite frosty...I like 

PS...not a man...lol


----------



## UncleReemis (Jun 6, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks  Yours is quite frosty...I like
> 
> PS...not a man...lol


 woops O.O my bad haha


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 6, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You might get there...don't be so negative
> 
> At first glance I swear that plant was in a knock off Gucci bag...that would be seriously ghetto


Who's negative?? LOL... Gucci grow bags..... Wouldn't that be a Hoot!! 




~Dankster~420 said:


> Sorry bout that bro.. I sure know how it goes though (busy)..  Your lady is looking like she is going to turn out great!!  keep it up buddy.


Busy means I am not bored!!  Thanks Man!! She has stretched a bit lately so we shall see. I think I have got my room back to normal so the world is now a better place! 

Well that is all the time I have tonight! [ takes deeeep breath] LOL!!


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 6, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Nice & compact.. Hell yeah.! Looking damn fine.


That's how I like em short and squat 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

I hear that, me 2 


lmoore2680 said:


> That's how I like em short and squat
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

that would be da shit.. haha  j/k.. I have took & placed my laddies in black trash bags outdoors in the past. It seemed to work really good. I guess where the roots stayed warm where the bags would hold the moisture in 


ButchyBoy said:


> Who's negative?? LOL... Gucci grow bags..... Wouldn't that be a Hoot!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

Whats up bro? How are you doing?? 


UncleReemis said:


> woops O.O my bad haha


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 8, 2014)

Got these new dream reaper that I'm about to start lol so watch out all

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Question about your LST plants...In most cases LST would be used to control height and increase the amount of bud sites...but it doesn't seem that you would have height issues with these as they are already flowering  and relatively small. Soooo... what is the purpose of LST in your case


?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

WWxBB 3 weeks into flower

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Day 1 week 2 flower  bushing up.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 8, 2014)

HSH.. Nothing to impressive about this girl yet.. Still first week of flowering...


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> that would be da shit.. haha  j/k.. I have took & placed my laddies in black trash bags outdoors in the past. It seemed to work really good. I guess where the roots stayed warm where the bags would hold the moisture in



I have been using the clothe shopping bags. My wife had a pile of them that she quit using so I figured why not!!! They work way better than plastic pots. No more spinout and the soil fills with a shit load of fine roots. My guess is they hold about 4-5 gallons of soil.

The wife wants me to grow outside this year but I either need a 10 foot privacy fence ( Washington state rules. Out of sight, out of mind ) or to replace the roof on my shed with white roofing to let the light in. I should throw one in her greenhouse and wait for the explosion of her Adrenalin!!! LOL!!! I am only allowed in there to water her plant's or smoke one with her! 


Everyones girls are looking Sweet!!!! One more day and my Ghetto Queen goes into the Red Room. She hit 20 inches tall yesterday and should be close to 21" today!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

You'd better watch those things! haha I heard they turn into some monsters  lol 





lmoore2680 said:


> Got these new dream reaper that I'm about to start lol so watch out all
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hell yeah, I hear that.. i would say those would work great also  if only they came in camouflage haha  that would be cool. & hard to spot so thieves wouldn't rip your crops off. (Indoors no worries) of thieves.  I cant wait to get my hands on a original C99 from the Brothers Grim  



ButchyBoy said:


> I have been using the clothe shopping bags. My wife had a pile of them that she quit using so I figured why not!!! They work way better than plastic pots. No more spinout and the soil fills with a shit load of fine roots. My guess is they hold about 4-5 gallons of soil.
> 
> The wife wants me to grow outside this year but I either need a 10 foot privacy fence ( Washington state rules. Out of sight, out of mind ) or to replace the roof on my shed with white roofing to let the light in. I should throw one in her greenhouse and wait for the explosion of her Adrenalin!!! LOL!!! I am only allowed in there to water her plant's or smoke one with her!
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Looking good bro 


kmog33 said:


> Day 1 week 2 flower  bushing up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

This one http://www.zoro.com/g/00011547/k-G1419503?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Google_Shopping_Feed&gclid=CLKlo-2X7r4CFW4Q7AodUQcAeA I used this before http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-Active-Air-inch-In-Line/dp/B002JQ14F8


MD914 said:


> What kind of inline did you get? What were you using before? I need to pick one up for my tent
> As far as knock offs go...you can get them at the flea market here for next to nothing...BUT they will probably fall apart if you put anything in them, you can tell they're fake and I think they're made from highly toxic materials  There is something to be said for quality...my Dooney & Bourke is virtually indestructible


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

I lST'D just because I wanted 2. lol The purpose of me LST'N her was to expose the bud sites that wouldnt normally get light. That & "testing" the stress levels on all of my strains is another reason..  





MD914 said:


> Question about your LST plants...In most cases LST would be used to control height and increase the amount of bud sites...but it doesn't seem that you would have height issues with these as they are already flowering  and relatively small. Soooo... what is the purpose of LST in your case


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

? lol  whats up bro? You been doing good?


dlftmyers said:


> ?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 10, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hell yeah, I hear that.. i would say those would work great also  if only they came in camouflage haha  that would be cool. & hard to spot so thieves wouldn't rip your crops off. (Indoors no worries) of thieves.  I cant wait to get my hands on a original C99 from the Brothers Grim



Is there a market for camo grow bags and bucket covers??????  We could call them "Gorilla Grow Bag's" or something more stupid than that! LOL!!!!

Today is the first morning in the Red Room for my Ghetto Queen!! I jumped the gun by 1 day and shoved her in there yesterday. 

I wonder how much she will stretch in the coming weeks.......


----------



## MD914 (Jun 10, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> This one http://www.zoro.com/g/00011547/k-G1419503?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Google_Shopping_Feed&gclid=CLKlo-2X7r4CFW4Q7AodUQcAeA I used this before http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-Active-Air-inch-In-Line/dp/B002JQ14F8


Thanks!! I have that green fan...does the job...that other one...which size did you get? I bought one of their fans (because it was inexpensive) and it's crap...do you like it?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 11, 2014)

H.S.H. She's starting to flower...


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> H.S.H. She's starting to flower...


She is looking good. Wish mine was that small lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> She is looking good. Wish mine was that small lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Holy crap..that girl looks out of control.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Holy crap..that girl looks out of control.


Yeah she is. She stretched like a SOB. Never expected it lol. I've been bending branches down otherwise she would be touching the ceiling. I usually try to keep things shorter. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Yeah she is. She stretched like a SOB. Never expected it lol. I've been bending branches down otherwise she would be touching the ceiling. I usually try to keep things shorter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I can't even tell you how many times I've bent that girl...She is stretchy


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I can't even tell you how many times I've bent that girl...She is stretchy


I'll be home with my babies about 1.5 I'll get more pics. She is the most insane stretcher I've ever had. If I run this again I'll def do it different. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> She is looking good. Wish mine was that small lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Mines doing something similar and beasting out. Had her out in the sunshine for a res change .

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2014)

The bottom branches seem to be growing towards the light i have on the ground in my tent lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> The bottom branches seem to be growing towards the light i have on the ground in my tent lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


These ladies grow every direction they can lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is them hsh pics
Flower room 5/16

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 11, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> The bottom branches seem to be growing towards the light i have on the ground in my tent lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


My room is reflective including the floor so I get leafs that grow upside down. Kinda cool in a way...


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> My room is reflective including the floor so I get leafs that grow upside down. Kinda cool in a way...


I dont think my leds get to the floor lol, but i didnt want larf so i threw a 15hps underneath both plants on the floor.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Here is them hsh pics
> Flower room 5/16View attachment 3177405View attachment 3177406View attachment 3177407View attachment 3177408
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app



Crazy thin leafs! Looks like Madoosa's head. All crazy en shit!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 11, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I dont think my leds get to the floor lol, but i didnt want larf so i threw a 15hps underneath both plants on the floor.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app



My entire room is made of that 1" rigid insulation that is reflective on one side. The light bounces off of everything! I need to replace part of the floor from walking on it near the door.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 11, 2014)

Well here is my Ghetto Queen La'Taniana'Bo'Vanashrianiqualiquanice  

This was yesterday, her first morning in the red room.  22 inches tall and fresh water up to this point. She's lookin good next to my yellowing plant's!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Well here is my Ghetto Queen La'Taniana'Bo'Vanashrianiqualiquanice
> 
> This was yesterday, her first morning in the red room.  22 inches tall and fresh water up to this point. She's lookin good next to my yellowing plant's!
> 
> ...


I like the structure on her, my romulan grows like that.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 11, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I like the structure on her, my romulan grows like that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I topped it once for a clone. This is the first plant from seed since last summer so I am diggin the structure my self!


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Crazy thin leafs! Looks like Madoosa's head. All crazy en shit!


Lol that's crazy I was thinking the same about her earlier.  I wish I would have been able to put the girl outside. I've never had one this out of control inside before

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 12, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Lol that's crazy I was thinking the same about her earlier.  I wish I would have been able to put the girl outside. I've never had one this out of control inside before
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app



Man..... I wanna put a plant outside sooooo bad!!! The sun is the most awesomestest light there is 

I would take one out and bring it in at night but Me No likey Da Borg!!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 14, 2014)

So shes taking up a little more than half of my 3 x 5 tent. Im glad the other one i have in there is gonna be done before she gets too big and ill have a light to throw on the side mid canopy 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 14, 2014)

6 weeks from sprout.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> 6 weeks from sprout.
> View attachment 3179805 View attachment 3179806 View attachment 3179808 View attachment 3179809


You just ran 12/12 from day 1?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 15, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> So shes taking up a little more than half of my 3 x 5 tent. Im glad the other one i have in there is gonna be done before she gets too big and ill have a light to throw on the side mid canopy
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Looks like it will hit way more than 3 when it's done! 



SirGreenThumb said:


> 6 weeks from sprout


  Me Like!! 


Here is Um..... Whats her name, been in the flower room for 6 days now. Waiting Waiting Waiting..........


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Looks like it will hit way more than 3 when it's done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya im hoping for a good bit more with the size it already is, but never grown the strain so i dont know what to expect from her. Fingers crosses i suppose. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 15, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> You just ran 12/12 from day 1?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Naw. Its an auto. 18/6 the whole run.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 15, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Ya im hoping for a good bit more with the size it already is, but never grown the strain so i dont know what to expect from her. Fingers crosses i suppose.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Forgive me but I forget how long it has been under 12/12! It looks very promising!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Forgive me but I forget how long it has been under 12/12! It looks very promising!!


Its 2 week in today. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 15, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Its 2 week in today.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Hells yes!!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Insane growth rate on this one.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow! How tall is she?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Wow! How tall is she?


About twice s tall as the home depot bucket...maybe 3.5 feet and just as wide lol shes a space hog taking up any free space in the tent at the moment has crawled over to my other led so ill get to compare the two on the same plant.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 17, 2014)

Sweet. Mine is at 28 inches but not near as bushy as yours.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Sweet. Mine is at 28 inches but not near as bushy as yours.


Ya i dunno what happened it was such a slow starter and just blew up.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 17, 2014)

LOL!! Can't complain about that!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> LOL!! Can't complain about that!!


Also i pulled off all of the lower bud sites a few days before flipand now it has twice as many and all of them are in the first foot or 2 of the canopy so penetration shouldnt be an issue.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 18, 2014)

Here's a 39 day from sprout update hope it slows down in next three weeks

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 18, 2014)

Is it wrong to eat a peanut BUDer cookie at 4:18 am ???? LOL!!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 18, 2014)

How about a second one!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 18, 2014)

Sophie and Amy approve of the cookie idea. At least I think that is what they think! LOL!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 18, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> How about a second one!!  View attachment 3182266





ButchyBoy said:


> Is it wrong to eat a peanut BUDer cookie at 4:18 am ???? LOL!!!View attachment 3182265


Absolutely not wrong and seems more like a great idea imo.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 18, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Here's a 39 day from sprout update hope it slows down in next three weeks
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


Youre vegging 10 weeks?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 18, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Sophie and Amy approve of the cookie idea. At least I think that is what they think! LOL!!


Theyre cute! I got this idiot decided to sleep on me while i was xboxing.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 18, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Youre vegging 10 weeks?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Eight weeks I think

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 18, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Eight weeks I think
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


But youre almost at 6 so wouldnt going three more weeks make 9 sorry i mathed wrong 9 not 10

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 18, 2014)

I posted early in the morning simmer down lol

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 18, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Theyre cute! I got this idiot decided to sleep on me while i was xboxing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app



Puddy Cat!! I love cats but am allergic bad!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 18, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> I posted early in the morning simmer down lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 18, 2014)

It was to early to do math for weeks 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 18, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> It was to early to do math for weeks
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


Me too apparently 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

Bird dog,
Whatever issue you have with dank is between you two not the rest of the forum. I also noticed that you are posting all the stuff that dank had written but none from what you have wrote. There are two sides to a story and you are trying to make it look one sided. If you think this will accomplish anything you are sadly mistaken and all you're doing is making yourself look like a child.

How would you like it if something was said to you in confidence and it was posted all over a weed forum? 
How would you like it if I took the personal information that you were stupid enough to make public on your profile for the whole forum to see?

Grow up and deal with this in private and stop posting private conversations on this forum, otherwise I'll do the same and I'll take it a bit further and find all the people that hate you here and give them your personal info. 

There is no need in this especially here of all places.

Lastly, don't think for one second you can come here and post private information in threads where danks friends are and have any of us take your side over his especially when you thought it would be a good idea to post a one sided conversation.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Bird dog,
> Whatever issue you have with dank is between you two not the rest of the forum. I also noticed that you are posting all the stuff that dank had written but none from what you have wrote. There are two sides to a story and you are trying to make it look one sided. If you think this will accomplish anything you are sadly mistaken and all you're doing is making yourself look like a child.
> 
> How would you like it if something was said to you in confidence and it was posted all over a weed forum?
> ...


I've seen the emails...in order...Bird dog has been trying to deal with this privately for some time now...this was his last resort


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I've seen the emails...in order...Bird dog has been trying to deal with this privately for some time now...this was his last resort


That is irrelevant.
You don't go and post private conversations in a public weed forum, especially one that says no advertising. 

This is between the two of them and not this whole forum.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That is irrelevant.
> You don't go and post private conversations in a public weed forum, especially one that says no advertising.
> 
> This is between the two of them and not this whole forum.


Then why are you commenting on it?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Then why are you commenting on it?


I'm commenting on the fact that a personal conversation is being posted public on this forum and it shouldn't be.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm commenting on the fact that a personal conversation is being posted public on this forum and it shouldn't be.


I thought you said it was one sided? If that's the case it isn't much of a conversation is it?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I thought you said it was one sided? If that's the case it isn't much of a conversation is it?


A conversation is still a conversation no matter if only one part of its being posted. It was relevant to point out that it is being posted one sidedly to make one party look bad. However, all of that is irrelevant cause it shouldn't have been posted to begin with.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> A conversation is still a conversation no matter if only one part of its being posted. It was relevant to point out that it is being posted one sidedly to make one party look bad. However, all of that is irrelevant cause it shouldn't have been posted to begin with.


Like fox news

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> A conversation is still a conversation no matter if only one part of its being posted. It was relevant to point out that it is being posted one sidedly to make one party look bad. However, all of that is irrelevant cause it shouldn't have been posted to begin with.


You all post what you had for dinner...how many times you fold the toilet tissue before you wipe...but a conversation about beans is inappropriate for a weed forum?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You all post what you had for dinner...how many times you fold the toilet tissue before you wipe...but a conversation about beans is inappropriate for a weed forum?


Yes posting about yourself,.as retarded as the things may be, is very different from putting someone elses private business on blast on a forum imo.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Jun 19, 2014)

lets just drop the subject at hand , theres no selling/trading on riu and posting private pm's is not allowed either.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Yes posting about yourself,.as retarded as the things may be, is very different from putting someone elses private business on blast on a forum imo.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Not nearly as entertaining though


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You all post what you had for dinner...how many times you fold the toilet tissue before you wipe...but a conversation about beans is inappropriate for a weed forum?


Posting info (yourself) is one thing, (that is info you are allowing people to see) while posting info from a private conversation is not ok.

Advertising that someone(member) distributes seeds is against the rules.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Posting info (yourself) is one thing, (that is info you are allowing people to see) while posting info from a private conversation is not ok.
> 
> Advertising that someone(member) distributes seeds is against the rules.


Oh yes...we are all law abiding citizens aren't we?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Not nearly as entertaining though


Lol that may be true but i was just pointing out that they are very different things as per your previous question.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Lol that may be true but i was just pointing out that they are very different things as per your previous question.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I agree...wiping your ass and what you had for dinner fall into a completely different category than being a fraud and taking advantage of people


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I agree...wiping your ass and what you had for dinner fall into a completely different category than being a fraud and taking advantage of people


He has never taken advantage of me and I'm sure a lot of others can attest to the same thing. 

One disgruntled customer over many isn't bad imo. 

Also, having an alter ego when its blatantly obvious who he was doesn't count.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> He has never taken advantage of me and I'm sure a lot of others can attest to the same thing.
> 
> One disgruntled customer over many isn't bad imo.
> 
> Also, having an alter ego when its blatantly obvious who he was doesn't count.


Your just saying that because your sweet on him


----------



## sunni (Jun 19, 2014)

hello? i said drop the subject


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I agree...wiping your ass and what you had for dinner fall into a completely different category than being a fraud and taking advantage of people


Yes, as do things about yourself and things that involve other people. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> hello? i said drop the subject


Sorry sunni i was a page behind. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)

Got around 3 weeks left. Think I'll get my 3oz?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Got around 3 weeks left. Think I'll get my 3oz?
> View attachment 3183498 View attachment 3183499 View attachment 3183500 View attachment 3183501 View attachment 3183502


Looks close 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Got around 3 weeks left. Think I'll get my 3oz?
> View attachment 3183498 View attachment 3183499 View attachment 3183500 View attachment 3183501 View attachment 3183502


i dunno.... looks like its in pretty rough shape....


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 19, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> i dunno.... looks like its in pretty rough shape....


Watt????? It looks better than my death camp!!! LOL!!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Watt????? It looks better than my death camp!!! LOL!!


Are you neglecting your plants Butchyboy?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 19, 2014)

4 more weeks..I think....I should get 3 to 4 oz....


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> 4 more weeks..I think....I should get 3 to 4 oz....View attachment 3183626


WTF?!?!


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 19, 2014)

It's a tester strain..Do. you think I might get more than 3.oz..


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> It's a tester strain..Do. you think I might get more than 3.oz..


Yeah sure...what are you feeding if battery acid?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah sure...what are you feeding if battery acid?


All organic..


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> All organic..


Lmao...one of Danksters strains?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> 4 more weeks..I think....I should get 3 to 4 oz....View attachment 3183626


Lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

Strawberry Blue...38 days in


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 19, 2014)

Maybe this will get it


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 19, 2014)

HSH..She's a stretchy bitch...She's in the back my 3rd generation reveg is in front..they both started flowering the sameday..


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 19, 2014)

34 days in flower THC Bomb. This one won't get 3 tho so I guess it doesn't count. 
Maybe it'll surprise me tho


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> 34 days in flower THC Bomb. This one won't get 3 tho so I guess it doesn't count.
> Maybe it'll surprise me tho
> View attachment 3183693View attachment 3183694View attachment 3183696
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


She is certainly frosty and healthy though...


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 19, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> HSH..She's a stretchy bitch...She's in the back my 3rd generation reveg is in front..they both started flowering the sameday..


Here's my tiny HSH 34 days in


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> She is certainly frosty and healthy though...


Check out this frosty

Oh this one also



Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Check out this frosty
> View attachment 3183705
> Oh this one also
> View attachment 3183706
> ...


First one looks nice...the purple is pretty but rather dimunitive  But that first one is certainly nice


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> First one looks nice...the purple is pretty but rather dimunitive  But that first one is certainly nice


Depends on whether its forced to purple or genetically purple no?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Are you neglecting your plants Butchyboy?


Not really LOL!!!! One is almost done so it is right on Que!! One never really recovered from the drought.... I have two on a drip system as of 4 days ago so we shall see what comes of that! Two more just got put in the Red Room, sooner than I normally do. I wanna see if I am vegging too long creating root bound bags.




dlftmyers said:


> 4 more weeks..I think....I should get 3 to 4 oz....View attachment 3183626


That looks....... Um....... Skank!!!! What the hell happened?????


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Depends on whether its forced to purple or genetically purple no?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


It's an auto I started on 5/8. I myself think it looks just fine. Here is another pic. 
Some people have difference of opinion but hey I like it lol

I figured it out, this is 43 days old from the day the magic bean got put in a root riot with no pre-germ.
Hmmm dimunitive? Lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 20, 2014)

Maybe this one is more up to par at 57 days in
Ha ha lol
Funny Chit

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> It's an auto I started on 5/8. I myself think it looks just fine. Here is another pic. View attachment 3184126
> Some people have difference of opinion but hey I like it lol
> View attachment 3184127
> I figured it out, this is 43 days old from the day the magic bean got put in a root riot with no pre-germ.
> ...


Yes, dimunitive...small in stature...smaller than the nice bud you showed...it's an auto...it's supposed to be no?!?!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Depends on whether its forced to purple or genetically purple no?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I was talking about the size of the buds...


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Maybe this one is more up to par at 57 days inView attachment 3184130
> Ha ha lol
> Funny Chit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I've seen that one on google...nice!!


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yes, dimunitive...small in stature...smaller than the nice bud you showed...it's an auto...it's supposed to be no?!?!


Just looked up the definition lol so yes it's small lol. Yes it came with a 10 pk auto assortment from Buddha. The other 7 going are much bigger than her. Plus this is first ever purp I've ever had so I'm proud of her color more than size lol. Sometimes smaller ladies are more fun lmao

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I've seen that one on google...nice!!


Lmao yeah I robbed that one just for shts and giggles. You can tell the back ground anyway plus if you sees my sig thread I have nothing like it lol
Was just a joke

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Just looked up the definition lol so yes it's small lol. Yes it came with a 10 pk auto assortment from Buddha. The other 7 going are much bigger than her. Plus this is first ever purp I've ever had so I'm proud of her color more than size lol. Sometimes smaller ladies are more fun lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Lmao...you've never heard the word "diminutive" before? That's surprises me  
I told you the purples were pretty...don't be so defensive huh?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Lmao...you've never heard the word "diminutive" before? That's surprises me
> I told you the purples were pretty...don't be so defensive huh?


Not defensive just crazy mood today lol. Sick of this weather and sick of working lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I was talking about the size of the buds...


So the statement was purple = small buds? I dunno...

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> So the statement was purple = small buds? I dunno...
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Not even close


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Not even close


Ok cuz thats what the initial post i was responding to sounded like thats why i asked about genetic or deficiency dependant. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

You were saying that particular plant. Lol the fact that you stated purple had me confused.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> You were saying that particular plant. Lol the fact that you stated purple had me confused.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I think you might still be confused....lol....


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Ok cuz thats what the initial post i was responding to sounded like thats why i asked about genetic or deficiency dependant.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


No...I said the purple buds were pretty but rather small in comparison to the first pic which was much more impressive 

Not so much a statement but rather an observation...one of which even Ray Charles could see


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> I think you might still be confused....lol....


Hey, No one was talking to you....lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Hey, No one was talking to you....lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I was


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I was


I wasnt and he responded to me so...

Im not big on people instigating for the fuck of it. Seems pretty douchey.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> No...I said the purple buds were pretty but rather small in comparison to the first pic which was much more impressive
> 
> Not so much a statement but rather an observation...one of which even Ray Charles could see


I agree in the case of the comparison.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I wasnt and he responded to me so...
> 
> Im not big on people instigating for the fuck of it. Seems pretty douchey.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


As you are doing right now...don't be a dick


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I wasnt and he responded to me so...
> 
> Im not big on people instigating for the fuck of it. Seems pretty douchey.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


wasn't really talking to you tho.... just looked like it....lol.....


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> As you are doing right now...don't be a dick


No im not. Im stated i wasnt to that particular person and that instigating for the fuck of it is douchey. Thats a statement then an observation not an insult.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> wasn't really talking to you tho.... just looked like it....lol.....


Well i guess quoting someone make it look like you are responding to them...lol 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Well i guess quoting someone make it look like you are responding to them...lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


not everythings about you...... suppose if the "shoe" fits.....


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 20, 2014)

you got part of a first draft.....lucky....lol.....


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> No im not. Im stated i wasnt to that particular person and that instigating for the fuck of it is douchey. Thats a statement then an observation not an insult.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


So Woody telling you that you still aren't understanding my comment is "instigating for the fuck of it and being douchey"? Clearly you didn't understand and he did...he was not rude or out of line in any way...so my observation is....YOU are being rude and instigating for the fuck of it...kinda douchey don't ya think?


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> you got part of a first draft.....lucky....lol.....


Really lucky...I have to practically beg for those first drafts


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> not everythings about you...... suppose if the "shoe" fits.....


Wow. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 20, 2014)

The thing I don't understand is why one thread gets locked because of bull shit but yet the same bull shit was posted on this thread and another but people can still use these ones.
IMO this app has some phucked up people that make it no longer fun to be here. 
It's too bad too sad that 3 people out of hundreds take the fun out of being here to help others or collect useful information. 
I'm sure glad I'm 100% state legal for what I do or I sure wouldn't be here. 
Hell who knows I might not be here. To bad I paid for this app. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 20, 2014)

Now even more bull shit

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 20, 2014)

If a certain person wasn't so disrespectfull and rude any other time his/her comments probably wouldn't be considered rude, disrespectfull, or douchey all the time. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> So Woody telling you that you still aren't understanding my comment is "instigating for the fuck of it and being douchey"? Clearly you didn't understand and he did...he was not rude or out of line in any way...so my observation is....YOU are being rude and instigating for the fuck of it...kinda douchey don't ya think?


Saying that someone is being an asshole and saying that someone is an asshole are two very different things. So no i think actually you deciding to jump into it to defend it is more douchey tbh. I have no problem with either party involved so i dont know why you both are so hostile towards everyone in this thread. Other than because of he whole dank thing which i am not involved in and you seem to be taking your frustrations out on several others because of it, which is also incorrect imo. If youve got a problem, get off the thread its the internet and your negativity isnt helping anyone, most of all yourselves obviously because youre still upset. Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> not everythings about you...... suppose if the "shoe" fits.....


Your intelligence is baffling lol. I honestly cant even take insult to stuff like this because youve made it very clear in this thread and many others your not the type of person that anyone should care about being insulted by  so thanks for the positivity this morning. Please get off this thread theres a few of us that would like to continue it as its subject suggests, not just stupid bickering and trolling by someone who.is frustrated at. One person and taking it out on anyone else they can that doesnt have the same frustrations.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Saying that someone is being an asshole and saying that someone is an asshole are two very different things. So no i think actually you deciding to jump into it to defend it is more douchey tbh. I have no problem with either party involved so i dont know why you both are so hostile towards everyone in this thread. Other than because of he whole dank thing which i am not involved in and you seem to be taking your frustrations out on several others because of it, which is also incorrect imo. If youve got a problem, get off the thread its the internet and your negativity isnt helping anyone, most of all yourselves obviously because youre still upset. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


You've got things twisted...we were talking about buds  That's what this is for 
I am not hostile...but I'm gonna call bullshit when I see it...

BULLSHIT


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You've got things twisted...we were talking about buds  That's what this is for
> I am not hostile...but I'm gonna call bullshit when I see it...
> 
> BULLSHIT


No i dont have anything twisted. And you are definitely being hostile. But if you want to be positive like you were just a few weeks ago before you flipped your shit against dank and his threads i have no quarrel. But youre right this is bullshit and it starting almost every time in these threads with birddog or woody and then you decided to egg on and defend. Thats bullshit haha

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> So Woody telling you that you still aren't understanding my comment is "instigating for the fuck of it and being douchey"? Clearly you didn't understand and he did...he was not rude or out of line in any way...so my observation is....YOU are being rude and instigating for the fuck of it...kinda douchey don't ya think?


And i did understand after you clarified the first time.  his comment was unnecessary and kind of douchey...lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

Where is sunni to tell us we need to drop it lol you three are just so stubborn its amazing

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hitting the 4 foot mark.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> If a certain person wasn't so disrespectfull and rude any other time his/her comments probably wouldn't be considered rude, disrespectfull, or douchey all the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Why do you engage then? Why don't you stop feeding in to it? There's an idea...


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 20, 2014)

I think you guys just like having a reason to cry.......... I could tell you the sky is blue and you would click the cry baby bitch button.......


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Why do you engage then? Why don't you stop feeding in to it? There's an idea...


Its hard not to when you and two other people keep derailing a thread the rest of us were quite content with. And as for stopping feeding into it md lol i feel like you dont seem to start any of the bullshit but you are definitely the first to join into it...do you ask yourself the same questions before you post?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> I think you guys just like having a reason to cry.......... I could tell you the sky is blue and you would click the cry baby bitch button.......


True story...


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> I think you guys just like having a reason to cry.......... I could tell you the sky is blue and you would click the cry baby bitch button.......


I think you three are the ones crying about things lol the rest of us were happy without you lol.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Its hard not to when you and two other people keep derailing a thread the rest of us were quite content with. And as for stopping feeding into it md lol i feel like you dont seem to start any of the bullshit but you are definitely the first to join into it...do you ask yourself the same questions before you post?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


We were talking about small purple buds...you decided it was appropriate to be rude to Woody...I have a problem with that


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I think you three are the ones crying about things lol the rest of us were happy without you lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I'm the happiest girl in the world  No crying here


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> We were talking about small purple buds...you decided it was appropriate to be rude to Woody...I have a problem with that


No, woody told me i was confused after the situation had been corrected, with ellipses and and an lol which generally hints sarcasm...lol 

And if he hadnt been so previously negative every on the forum as he has been, his sarcasm probably wouldn't come off so abrasive. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> True story...


victims.....


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> No, woody told me i was confused after the situation had been corrected, with ellipses and and an lol which generally hints sarcasm...lol
> 
> And if he hadnt been so previously negative every on the forum as he has been, his sarcasm probably wouldn't come off so abrasive.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


He isn't rude or sarcastic with me...maybe it's because I'm not defensive and confrontational


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Why do you engage then? Why don't you stop feeding in to it? There's an idea...


I have fed into nothing lmao!! Do you see any post any where from me that I have engaged in anything??
Today I just simply spoke my opinion on situations here lately. So once again looks as if you are hostile
Better check yourself little missy HA FKN HA 
Show me any where on any thread I have engaged in this childish bull shit that you and your friends continue to cause....
If you don't like my opinions then I guess you shouldn't read them

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I have fed into nothing lmao!! Do you see any post any where from me that I have engaged in anything??
> Today I just simply spoke my opinion on situations here lately. So once again looks as if you are hostile
> Better check yourself little missy HA FKN HA
> Show me any where on any thread I have engaged in this childish bull shit that you and your friends continue to cause....
> ...


Your doing it now  
Your not man enough to check me


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm the happiest girl in the world  No crying here


Funny your attitude says otherwise.


MD914 said:


> He isn't rude or sarcastic with me...maybe it's because I'm not defensive and confrontational


You are both of those things lol as youve proven this morning...

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I have fed into nothing lmao!! Do you see any post any where from me that I have engaged in anything??
> Today I just simply spoke my opinion on situations here lately. So once again looks as if you are hostile
> Better check yourself little missy HA FKN HA
> Show me any where on any thread I have engaged in this childish bull shit that you and your friends continue to cause....
> ...


I wasnt engaging until this morning when woody decided he wanted to drag me into it and md has been trying to defend him for some reason...dont know why she decided to throw herself into the scrum despite the fact that she is neither confrontational or abrasive as she stated...lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

Defensive not abrasive i misspoke, maybe shes defensive of woody, but not herself...?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 20, 2014)

.........


kmog33 said:


> I wasnt engaging until this morning when woody decided he wanted to drag me into it and md has been trying to defend him for some reason...dont know why she decided to throw herself into the scrum despite the fact that she is neither confrontational or abrasive as she stated...lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


what?.......... it don't make sense..... sound like a victim.....


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You know...everything was peaceful until you jumped on Woody for simply saying that you were still confused...and you haven't shut up about it since...now your friend has joined you...all because Woody spoke to you...but I'm hostile and confrontational?


Woody made a sarcastic remark about something that was over. I replied that it was unecessary and you jumped on me for it. 

I shouldve let it go but your guys negative crap has been annoying as shit to read the past few days. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Woody made a sarcastic remark about something that was over. I replied that it was unecessary and you jumped on me for it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I was having a light hearted chuckle at how slow you guys are..... nothing more.....


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> I was having a light hearted chuckle at how slow you guys are..... nothing more.....


This statement proves my initial point. Thanks

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> This statement proves my initial point. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


youre welcome.... anything else you would like to hear?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> That's their little click lmao and the way they work unfortunately. They will never make me skip a beat. Some people get wiser as they grow older... some just aquire more stupidity.
> I see no issue with anything from you bro but others love to make an issue. Fuck the dumb shit and fuck them. Let's get on with our happiness and green growing.
> Let them others be miserable without dragging us into it trying to get us to be like them
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Honestly why dont they go cut themselves like normal unwanted sad people..?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> ..........


Lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


>


I totally did the voice in my head when i saw this haha

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I totally did the voice in my head when i saw this haha
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I did as well, but while posting it.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


>


Goonies baby hell yeah, love that movie still today! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 20, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Goonies baby hell yeah, love that movie still today!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Hell yea..

This is our time, our time.  

That's what I said, boobytraps.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 20, 2014)

I DO 2!!!!!


SlimTim said:


> Goonies baby hell yeah, love that movie still today!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 20, 2014)

I try & not hate on anyone bro 


SlimTim said:


> I hate creepers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 20, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I try & not hate on anyone bro


I hear ya, just some others actions are very disturbing and dislikable.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 20, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> You do know that Birddog is following you right bro? Im not saying nothing, but the guy is trying to start BS with me in pms over NOTHING!


Following me? Cool. LoL


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 20, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I try & not hate on anyone bro


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

chill out with the petty arguments ya?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 21, 2014)

So i may have let this veg too long. I dont even want to know what she wouldve done to the space in my tent if i had vegged the whole 8 weeks...

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh alright. Ba humbug.


sunni said:


> chill out with the petty arguments ya?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 21, 2014)

Great job brother 


kmog33 said:


> So i may have let this veg too long. I dont even want to know what she wouldve done to the space in my tent if i had vegged the whole 8 weeks...
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Teltek (Jun 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> chill out with the petty arguments ya?


I didn't see any arguments
There was an exchange of opinions and thoughts
No one argued with me that Rankster produces piss poor genetics


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jun 21, 2014)

T


kmog33 said:


> So i may have let this veg too long. I dont even want to know what she wouldve done to the space in my tent if i had vegged the whole 8 weeks...
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app



Take the tops as clones, that can shorten it by 6" and get you a bunch of clones.
"That is if you know it's female".
Bless,
DZ


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 21, 2014)

Dogenzengi said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha i have 20 cuts i took right before flower. And i cant add to my numbers haha. And yes its a girl its got bud sites all over it and was fem seed. Just surprised at its growth rate.

Thanks for the suggestion though it was a nice gesture i appreciate it.
Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jun 21, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Haha i have 20 cuts i took right before flower. And i cant add to my numbers haha. And yes its a girl its got bud sites all over it and was fem seed. Just surprised at its growth rate.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though it was a nice gesture i appreciate it.
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Great looking plants they make mine look small.
Just harvested the tops yesterday, gonna let the lower buds go another week.
Bless,
DZ


----------



## bird dog (Jun 22, 2014)

Dogenzengi said:


> Great looking plants they make mine look small.
> Just harvested the tops yesterday, gonna let the lower buds go another week.View attachment 3185563View attachment 3185564
> Bless,
> DZ


Good job on your grow and half harvest. Looks liken you called it right on the "when". I do the same thing on every indoor grow. Nice clean setup. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 22, 2014)

Here's a update 7weeks old now 6 more days til flipping

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 22, 2014)

Teltek said:


> I didn't see any arguments
> There was an exchange of opinions and thoughts
> No one argued with me that Rankster produces piss poor genetics


There is no point in arguing with someone's opinion lol. There is 1% that seem to have a problem with these genetics. So instead of arguing, the other 99% of people talk positivity discuss these. 
I don't care who you are or where you came from, no matter what as with any product there will always be negative feedback. Some products just have higher % of negative unlike the one you speak of. 
Hell if I don't like a strain then I just don't run it again. IMO I love these strains as I do my others that I'm running besides one HSH. It's too big and stringy. It think it's a rank strain. It won't be in my grow again.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 22, 2014)

haha.. I guess 1,000 Chinese people are wrong, along with a few others. & Hightimes as well. . lol


Teltek said:


> I didn't see any arguments
> There was an exchange of opinions and thoughts
> No one argued with me that Rankster produces piss poor genetics


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 22, 2014)

yeah I had issues with the Hawaiian Skunk also. When I had ran it. lol


SlimTim said:


> There is no point in arguing with someone's opinion lol. There is 1% that seem to have a problem with these genetics. So instead of arguing, the other 99% of people talk positivity discuss these.
> I don't care who you are or where you came from, no matter what as with any product there will always be negative feedback. Some products just have higher % of negative unlike the one you speak of.
> Hell if I don't like a strain then I just don't run it again. IMO I love these strains as I do my others that I'm running besides one HSH. It's too big and stringy. It think it's a rank strain. It won't be in my grow again.
> View attachment 3185760


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 22, 2014)

19 Days flowering Hawaiian Skunk Haze..My reveg is in front HSH In the back..you can see the difference in stretch..they were both flowered the same day.....HSH bud.......reveg bud..


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 22, 2014)

It seems hsh is pretty wonky from what ive read in this thread 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Teltek (Jun 23, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> haha.. I guess 1,000 Chinese people are wrong, along with a few others. & Hightimes as well. . lol


Hahaha

The std Rankster reply

Next he'll remind us of how his father grew and the genetics he worked with or how and why he named some of his piss poor genetics


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 24, 2014)

Last pic after today lights out then hps rest of its life

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 24, 2014)

Here is my Ghetto Queen!! Day 5 of flower... She has been averaging an inch a day accept for last night she did 2 inches! And a close up of both tops. Still clear water only. She is on a drip system getting 15 minutes every other day using 4 half gallon per hour drippers. The pics are under HPS with the camera setting on indoor. It looks yellow in the pic but it is not!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 24, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Here is my Ghetto Queen!! Day 5 of flower... She has been averaging an inch a day accept for last night she did 2 inches! And a close up of both tops. Still clear water only. She is on a drip system getting 15 minutes every other day using 4 half gallon per hour drippers. The pics are under HPS with the camera setting on indoor. It looks yellow in the pic but it is not!!!
> 
> View attachment 3187907 View attachment 3187908


Shes a pretty girl. What strain is it again? 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 24, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Shes a pretty girl. What strain is it again?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Bag seed!!! Pics got jacked...


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 24, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Here is my Ghetto Queen!! Day 5 of flower... She has been averaging an inch a day accept for last night she did 2 inches! And a close up of both tops. Still clear water only. She is on a drip system getting 15 minutes every other day using 4 half gallon per hour drippers. The pics are under HPS with the camera setting on indoor. It looks yellow in the pic but it is not!!!
> 
> View attachment 3187907 View attachment 3187908


U better get that electric off floor that's how fire starts

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 24, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Bag seed!!! Pics got jacked...


Maturing super quick. Only 5 days in?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 24, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Here is my Ghetto Queen!! Day 5 of flower... She has been averaging an inch a day accept for last night she did 2 inches! And a close up of both tops. Still clear water only. She is on a drip system getting 15 minutes every other day using 4 half gallon per hour drippers. The pics are under HPS with the camera setting on indoor. It looks yellow in the pic but it is not!!!
> 
> View attachment 3187907 View attachment 3187908


Looking good ..She looks likes she's been flowering for 2 weeks not 5 days..Awesome...


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 24, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Looking good she looks likes she's been flowering for 2 weeks not 5 days..Awesome...


I agree

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine just hit the 4' mark lol. As soon as this other one is out of my tent im gonna tie this bitch down and spread the canopy out.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 24, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Here is my Ghetto Queen!! Day 5 of flower... She has been averaging an inch a day accept for last night she did 2 inches! And a close up of both tops. Still clear water only. She is on a drip system getting 15 minutes every other day using 4 half gallon per hour drippers. The pics are under HPS with the camera setting on indoor. It looks yellow in the pic but it is not!!!
> 
> View attachment 3187907 View attachment 3187908


If you turn down the exposure compensation it will fix the yellow in your pics. 

Its the button that has a* [+/-] *sign. 

Click it down 4 times.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 24, 2014)

This is where I'm at on my Climax Auto


----------



## MD914 (Jun 24, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Here is my Ghetto Queen!! Day 5 of flower... She has been averaging an inch a day accept for last night she did 2 inches! And a close up of both tops. Still clear water only. She is on a drip system getting 15 minutes every other day using 4 half gallon per hour drippers. The pics are under HPS with the camera setting on indoor. It looks yellow in the pic but it is not!!!
> 
> View attachment 3187907 View attachment 3187908


She looks great Butchyboy


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 25, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> U better get that electric off floor that's how fire starts


I need to go grab a box for that! I have a bunch of single gang but no two gang boxes. That is my carbon fan timer/dimmer control. I imagine if my drip system went haywire and flooded my area I might have an issue, I do however know that water will not stay in my room as I have seen the water dripping on my work bench below the room when I was running DWC and a flooded tube!!  




kmog33 said:


> Maturing super quick. Only 5 days in?


Yepper!! I am back to thinking I WILL get 3 or more from her.




dlftmyers said:


> Looking good ..She looks likes she's been flowering for 2 weeks not 5 days..Awesome...








MD914 said:


> She looks great Butchyboy


Thanks young lady!!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 25, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> If you turn down the exposure compensation it will fix the yellow in your pics.
> 
> Its the button that has a* [+/-] *sign.
> 
> Click it down 4 times.


I will give that a try this morning. We want a new camera real bad! I am using a Cannon Power Shot SD960is 12.1 megapixel. Super basic camera...


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 25, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Mine just hit the 4' mark lol. As soon as this other one is out of my tent im gonna tie this bitch down and spread the canopy out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Looking great bro. Keeping an eye on it.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 25, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This is where I'm at on my Climax Auto
> View attachment 3187947 View attachment 3187948 View attachment 3187949


I just snagged a bit to try lol
Looks tasty


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 25, 2014)

It's not 3 but not bad for a single cola

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 25, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> It's not 3 but not bad for a single cola
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


That's looks tasty regardless of the size. Nice flower bro.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks she's the best sweetest smell I just can't describe it in words 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 30, 2014)

Hawaiian Skunk Haze 27 days since the flip...she's under a 400w cool tube....temps with lights on around 76-78.. lights off 68-70..Shes in a 12 gallon tote grown in FFOF and Happy frog soil ...50/50 also added some extra ewc and a few other ingredients...I haven't had to feed her anything into flower ..she seems to be happy in her soil..I will be giving her some tea down the road..So here are some pics for everyone


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jun 30, 2014)

Tell me y after flipping 2 outta 3 male's think I'm gonna try breeding sinmints x green alien

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 30, 2014)

Week three of flower. Looking like shes gonna be more like 9 to 10 weeks than the breeder 8, may be the led though I think they're supposed to lag about a week right?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 2, 2014)

7 grams shy of a pound
... pretty happy considering this is a pretty low yielder


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 2, 2014)

Harvested one top, its drying currently. 


Still going strong      

Almost dry.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Harvested one top, its drying currently.
> View attachment 3193998
> 
> Still going strong View attachment 3193999 View attachment 3194000 View attachment 3194001 View attachment 3194002 View attachment 3194003 View attachment 3194004
> ...


Looks delicious 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 2, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Looks delicious
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks..
She is potent. I haven't gotten an accurate taste as of yet. Its more harsh than anything with a quick dry, but once it gets cured its gonna be some fire. It already is, but damn.. Its a hard hitter.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 6, 2014)

Will have some dry weight in a week or so.
I already have 18g dry from some I harvested that had been drying.
.4 scissor hash


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 7, 2014)

Heres my monster.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 7, 2014)

Hawaiian Skunk Haze 5 -weeks tomorrowMy reveg 5 -weeks tomorrow


----------



## MD914 (Jul 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Hawaiian Skunk Haze 5 -weeks tomorrowView attachment 3197685My reveg 5 -weeks tomorrowView attachment 3197687


Looking good D  That Reveg is a beast...is the HSH getting frosty for you?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Looking good D  That Reveg is a beast...is the HSH getting frosty for you?


Not really.....hopefully she will soon..she seems to be going a little slower than my reveg...So I heard the maker of this thread Dankster420 got banned?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Not really.....hopefully she will soon..she seems to be going a little slower than my reveg...So I heard the maker of this thread Dankster420 got banned?


She's gonna take a lot longer than your Reveg too...
Yes...Dankster420 is no longer with us


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> She's gonna take a lot longer than your Reveg too...
> Yes...Dankster420 is no longer with us


 I wonder what happened?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Not really.....hopefully she will soon..she seems to be going a little slower than my reveg...So I heard the maker of this thread Dankster420 got banned?


Here's my strawberry blue...56 days...


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Here's my strawberry blue...56 days...
> View attachment 3197735
> View attachment 3197736
> View attachment 3197738


She looks awesome...She's put on some weight....


----------



## MD914 (Jul 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> She looks awesome...She's put on some weight....


Thanks  She has...she's totally laying on the back wall...drooping in the front and sides...won't be long...trichs are turning pretty quickly


----------



## bird dog (Jul 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Here's my strawberry blue...56 days...
> View attachment 3197735
> View attachment 3197736
> View attachment 3197738


That's probably the healthiest and prettiest SB I've seen in several years. I did 2 a couple years ago and they were no where near as nice. If you don't finish dried at a lb. or more, I'd be surprised. Peace


----------



## MD914 (Jul 10, 2014)

bird dog said:


> That's probably the healthiest and prettiest SB I've seen in several years. I did 2 a couple years ago and they were no where near as nice. If you don't finish dried at a lb. or more, I'd be surprised. Peace


Thanks for the kind words Bird Dog  I appreciate it...I'm expecting a nice pull off this girl but I don't think I'll get a lb. Probably for the best, if I pulled a lb off her I would never get my ego back in check


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jul 11, 2014)

Looking great everyone!!!


I have been out for awhile. Super busy around the house and all. Trying to buy another one closer to the wife's work because 45 minutes to 1 hour of travel time one way and $650 per month in gas is a bit much!!

Here is La'Taniana'Bo'Vanashrianiqualiquanice ( Bag Seed ) at day 22... She has faded a bit from using the drip system so I have started to feed her some tea's.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 11, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Looking great everyone!!!
> 
> 
> I have been out for awhile. Super busy around the house and all. Trying to buy another one closer to the wife's work because 45 minutes to 1 hour of travel time one way and $650 per month in gas is a bit much!!
> ...


Looking good butchy. Definitely flowering faster than my girl. Seems like youll get at least 3oz of that one.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jul 11, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Looking good butchy. Definitely flowering faster than my girl. Seems like youll get at least 3oz of that one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


The flowers are plumping up nicely!! I hope I can get a handle on the fade before it gets out of hand. I need to step up the amounts I dump in my used soil when re-amending. I felt like I over did it in the beginning so I cut back and see that was a mistake! Not bad for water only up to this point though!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 11, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> The flowers are plumping up nicely!! I hope I can get a handle on the fade before it gets out of hand. I need to step up the amounts I dump in my used soil when re-amending. I felt like I over did it in the beginning so I cut back and see that was a mistake! Not bad for water only up to this point though!!!


Definitely it looks awesome for no food yet 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Looking great everyone!!!
> 
> 
> I have been out for awhile. Super busy around the house and all. Trying to buy another one closer to the wife's work because 45 minutes to 1 hour of travel time one way and $650 per month in gas is a bit much!!
> ...


Nice Butchyboy 
Teas should help...looking good


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 11, 2014)

*AUTO CLIMAX CH9*

Results are in...
I got 3.6oz from this plant. Not that much, but she is pretty good smoke.
Has mainly a spicy black peppery taste with a pine undertone.

Has not reached its peak yet from the cure, but so far the high is pleasant not too powerful (at the moment). Talkative, active sometimes dizzy though < not sure what that is about. Or you can smoke a bit more and go to sleep.

Doesn't do much for pain. I hurt my back, the scapula muscles around the bone have been real sore on my right side, could hardly get up and couldn't turn my head without shifting my whole body. Anyways this weed made it more bearable, but didn't take it away.

Smell is spicy peppery makes you sneeze or at least it has me.

Currently it lasts for around 3 hours( I think) Never really timed it. LoL

Here is an ounce


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> *AUTO CLIMAX CH9*
> 
> Results are in...
> I got 3.6oz from this plant. Not that much, but she is pretty good smoke.
> ...


It actually looks like it would be peppery...lol...nice job


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> It actually looks like it would be peppery...lol...nice job


LoL, thanks.
Now I need to figure out which of my plants to enter next. Maybe both.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> LoL, thanks.
> Now I need to figure out which of my plants to enter next. Maybe both.


Why not?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 11, 2014)

I probably will. 
1 is a bagseed and the other is super haze. the bagseed has been vegging for like 9 weeks and I'm thinking of moving it from a 3gal to a 5gal. Already started 12/12 and its a female and the other is a fem seed so I should be good on those.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I probably will.
> 1 is a bagseed and the other is super haze. the bagseed has been vegging for like 9 weeks and I'm thinking of moving it from a 3gal to a 5gal. Already started 12/12 and its a female and the other is a fem seed so I should be good on those.


Yeah...I think the "rules" flew out the window about a week into this anyway


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah...I think the "rules" flew out the window about a week into this anyway


Technically there cant be rules where there is no real prize.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Technically there cant be rules where there is no real prize.


True dat


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah...I think the "rules" flew out the window about a week into this anyway


Yes they have but who cares....Make sure you post the weight from that beautiful Strawberry Blue you have...


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Yes they have but who cares....Make sure you post the weight from that beautiful Strawberry Blue you have...


If she ever finishes...
Day 60


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> If she ever finishes...
> Day 60
> View attachment 3200797


Looks great. Does it smell like strawberries?

54% humidity eh. Looks like your plant likes it. I have a cool mist humidifier coming.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> If she ever finishes...
> Day 60
> View attachment 3200797


..She sure is chunky....


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Looks great. Does it smell like strawberries?
> 
> 54% humidity eh. Looks like your plant likes it. I have a cool mist humidifier coming.


Thank you 
She used to smell like sour gummies...now she just smells super sweet
Is my humidity 54%? Lol...


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> ..She sure is chunky....


I'm hoping she'll chunk up some more in the next week


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thank you
> She used to smell like sour gummies...now she just smells super sweet
> Is my humidity 54%? Lol...


Sounds nice. May have to try it sometime. 
Your guage says it is I was going by that. Lol


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sounds nice. May have to try it sometime.
> Your guage says it is I was going by that. Lol


Sounds about right...lol...I can't read it in the pic on my phone...you have good eyes


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Sounds about right...lol...I can't read it in the pic on my phone...you have good eyes


LoL, yea I do.
Gonna be putting a cool mist humidifier in mine once it arrives.

Does yours stay like that the whole run?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> LoL, yea I do.
> Gonna be putting a cool mist humidifier in mine once it arrives.
> 
> Does yours stay like that the whole run?


In my flowering space it does...fluctuates between 40 and 50ish depending on my watering schedule...I haven't had any issues yet


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> In my flowering space it does...fluctuates between 40 and 50ish depending on my watering schedule...I haven't had any issues yet


I've been needing to get mine up a bit I think the lower humidity in my tent is what is using up all the energy in my leaves. Everything else is pretty much dialed in so gonna see if a higher humidity will make them do better during flower. 

If it does, should work out great for my yields. 

Without a humidifier in there it usually is around 29-39% so with it I can get up to 50. It has a high and low setting so hopefully it will work for what I need. May give it a separate timer as well. 

Pretty compact
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D95U0A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I've been needing to get mine up a bit I think the lower humidity in my tent is what is using up all the energy in my leaves. Everything else is pretty much dialed in so gonna see if a higher humidity will make them do better during flower.
> 
> If it does, should work out great for my yields.
> 
> ...


How big is your space? I get freaked out about stuff like that...and foliar feeding...if I ever got moldy buds I'd probably stroke out


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> How big is your space? I get freaked out about stuff like that...and foliar feeding...if I ever got moldy buds I'd probably stroke out


Not big at all.
5.5' x 2' x 3'

Shouldn't be an issue I wouldn't think. I mean when cannabis is grown outdoors it gets rained on and the humidity will go really high right after a rain outside. I don't foliar feed usually ever, but I have noticed that when spraying a branch with CS that the leaves start to look great and never had an issue with the light burning them.

I've seen buds shine after foliar feeding them. The trichomes seem to pop right after. So it makes for good pics if nothing else.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 11, 2014)

You also should never have to worry about mold as long as you have good air circulation. I think mine may be a little too good. The extraction fan I have for my tent is pretty much over doing it. There is a shit ton of negative pressure from my fan. Its a 530cfm in that space that I have with no speed control. haha


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Not big at all.
> 5.5' x 2' x 3'
> 
> Shouldn't be an issue I wouldn't think. I mean when cannabis is grown outdoors it gets rained on and the humidity will go really high right after a rain outside. I don't foliar feed usually ever, but I have noticed that when spraying a branch with CS that the leaves start to look great and never had an issue with the light burning them.
> ...


But think about the air exchange rate outdoors...lol
Your right though...I know a lot of people do it...but I'm a sissy


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You also should never have to worry about mold as long as you have good air circulation. I think mine may be a little too good. The extraction fan I have for my tent is pretty much over doing it. There is a shit ton of negative pressure from my fan. Its a 530cfm in that space that I have with no speed control. haha


I have a 530 CFM fan too...it's probably pulling all the humidity right out of the space...I bet if you downsized that fan your problem may solve itself...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I have a 530 CFM fan too...it's probably pulling all the humidity right out of the space...


That is what I'm thinking also. The temp is perfect and there is no smell ever from the filter I have. I started leaving trimmed off leaves inside the tent to make the humidity go up a little bit. LoL
I have a humidifier but it is one of those warm air vicks things since my fiancee has allergies I got if for her nose bleeds and it also helps with static. Cool mist should work out pretty good as there will be no extra heat I don't want in there.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> View attachment 3200946
> View attachment 3200945
> View attachment 3200944


AACHOOOOO!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> AACHOOOOO!!!


Didn't get me this time. Smoking the joint right now, hopefully it wont do it cause my back is still kinda hurting and it hurts to sneeze.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 14, 2014)

Shes a hairy girl

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 14, 2014)

My two entries


----------

